#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-22
<vasilisc> hi all
<vasilisc> Sorry for my english.
<vasilisc> I've read http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/lenses-and-scopes/.
<vasilisc> During translation of the article to russian realized how to make scope.
<vasilisc> So I created new ForumUbuntuRu scope for help lens (taking AskUbuntu
<vasilisc> as example).
<vasilisc> What should I do now?
<vasilisc> Ask you to add ForumUbuntuRu to the Ubuntu rep OR send you a patch for
<vasilisc> AskUbuntu?
<vasilisc> AskUbuntu could output search results in russian — "ru search_term".
<vasilisc> scope ForumUbuntuRu vs patch AskUbuntu?
<vasilisc> image ForumUbuntuRu scope http://itmages.ru/image/view/699751/71aca91d
<davidcalle> vasilisc, hi! The idea of having it as a scope sounds good.
<davidcalle> vasilisc, you should find Mark Tully (teester on irc), the help lens is his work, and ask him what he prefers.
<vasilisc> thx
<vasilisc> i find it
<davidcalle> vasilisc, he is not around right now, not sure when he will be online, but if I see  him before you, I'll tell him you are looking for him
<davidcalle> vasilisc, you're welcome :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-23
<globin> hi, how can i set the version number of the deb for 'quickly package' command?
<george_e> Have I done this correctly? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/enet/+bug/1070473
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1070473 in enet (Ubuntu) "Upgrade ENet to v1.3.5" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-24
<qwertzui11> hi guys... my ubuntu app showdown app is now for over two months in review, without any feedback from canonical. Whom may I shout at? What shall I do? I asked in "feedback" multiple times for answers, but getting nothing.
<qwertzui11> hi guys... my ubuntu app showdown app is now for over two months in review, without any feedback from canonical. Whom may I shout at? What shall I do? I asked in "feedback" multiple times for answers, but getting nothing.
<hanarkis> I start a new project using Quickly and I'm trying to find a way to update a label in a separated thread, I read some tutorials but when I try to import gtk, to use gtk.gdk.threads_init, my app crashes.. Someone knows why?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-25
<qwertzui11> hi guys... my ubuntu app showdown app is now for over two months in review, without any feedback from canonical. Whom may I shout at? What shall I do? I asked in "feedback" multiple times for answers, but getting nothing.
<Mathieu_> hello
<Mathieu_> i'm looking for informations about app developement for ubuntu, it would be a database application.
<zoopster> Mathieu_: have you looked at developer.ubuntu.com?
<bakuman> there is actually a video of using quickly to make a database app using CouchDB
<Mathieu_> it pushed me there
<Mathieu_> bakuman: i'm interested
<Mathieu_> oh, thanks , i found the video
<bakuman> cool
<commandoline> depending on what type of database, you could also go for sqlite or another relational database, though.
<commandoline> Python is used quite a lot for development in Ubuntu, it supports it natively: http://docs.python.org/library/sqlite3.html
<commandoline> bakuman: ^
<bakuman> thanks, but i'm not busy with any db's at the moment, just saw the video by change
<bakuman> i've only used mysql in python yet
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-27
<ada_> debug
<ada_> Hi I get an error when executing 'quickly edit' -> 'OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory' do you know a solution?
<commandoline> ada_: never used quickly, but one guess: are you in the right directory?
<commandoline> (or more correctly, never used quickly to build an app)
<ada_> yes location is correct
<ada_> how do you do?
<ada_> okay guess i understand the hint thx ;-) solved
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-28
<baggers> It looks like using askubuntu for nexus7 related questions may be against askubuntu policy (understandably so looking at the rules) any idea where would be better? For details see the discussion on meta: http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/5308/should-questions-about-nexus-7-be-off-topic?cb=1
<baggers> not sure if this is best here or in #ubuntu-devel
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-21
<aquarius> nik90, I have the device connected via usb
<aquarius> but the devices tab says "no devices detected"
<mhall119> aquarius: does adb devices show the device?
<mhall119> aquarius: last I heard the plan was to ship openssh server on the system images, but not running it by default unless you activated an "app developer mode" on the device
<mhall119> I haven't heard that this has happened yet though
<mhall119> daker: http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-touch-the-next-hot-smartphone-operating-system_p14-7000022156/#photo
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir_> dpm: dholbach: Good Morning :)
<dholbach> hi mihir_, hey dpm
<dpm> good morning :)
<dholbach> dpm, time for a quick call in a bit?
<JamesTait> You got back safely then?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Apple Day! :-D
<gusch> nerochiaro: please review https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/ubuntu-ui-extras/extras-facebook-share-lazy-load/+merge/191786 and https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-share-panel-loader/+merge/191787
<nerochiaro> gusch: on it
<nerochiaro> gusch: the problem you're trying to solve there is to save resources by loading the panel only when needed ? or was there any other reason ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: yes - mostly it's avoiding the delay when opening a photo the first time
<nerochiaro> gusch: why didn't you leave the call to update in the constructor ? the properties are going to be read immediately anyway so it doens't really make a difference to leave it there
<nerochiaro> gusch: on top of that you update every single time a property is read, which seems a bit of a waste
<gusch> nerochiaro: they are only updated, when the value is invalid
<gusch> nerochiaro: and the properties are only read when you hit the share button
<nerochiaro> gusch: fair enough, that class is all just a big hack anyway, so it doesn't terribly matter
<aquarius> nik90, mhall119, the Ubuntu SDK works perfectly. The Ubuntu Device screen perfectly sets up the device. You just have to actually plug the USB cable into your laptop. We apologise for the confusion.
<aquarius> however, actually *running* an app from the SDK on the device writes a bunch of ssh-looking stuff into the log and then says "bash: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Invalid argument. bash: no job control in this shell", and nothing else happens?
<nerochiaro> gusch: you're good to go
<gusch> nerochiaro: thx
<nerochiaro> gusch: thanks to you
<nerochiaro> have to skip for a few minutes, brb
<JamesTait> aquarius, hi!
<aquarius> heya JamesTait :) How was oggcamp?
<JamesTait> aquarius, it was lots of fun, as usual. :)  There was a mysterious aquarius-shaped hole though. ;)
<JamesTait> (Although we did have a smattering of Saggitarius in the raffle)
<aquarius> weekend with my daughter, who is more fun :)
<JamesTait> aquarius, understandable. :)  How old is she now?  There were quite a few kids there this year - there were mutterings about an OggCamp futures track next year.
<JamesTait> Connagh thoroughly enjoyed it.
<popey> SprOggCamp ☻
<JamesTait> \o/
<aquarius> She's not actually very interested in computers :)
<aquarius> popey, do you have any advice about "Run Application on Device" not working for me?
<popey> 13.10?
<popey> what output do you get in qtcreator?
<popey> a bash error?
<popey> if so i would reecommend you add the sdk ppa and update qtcreator & friends from there
<popey> dpm: developer.ubuntu.com seems to have broken in that i can't find a way to navigate to the page which tells me the ppa name for the sdk
<aquarius> popey, 13.10 on my laptop; released Ubuntu Touch (build 100, I think? how do I check?) on device. The log in QtC doesn't show the commands that it's *running*, but the output looks like it's scp'ing over the contents of my package, and then says ""bash: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Invalid argument. bash: no job control in this shell"
<popey> i end up in a loop through a number of pages
<popey> aquarius: adb shell system-image-cli -i
<popey> will tell you version number
<popey> yes, that issue is fixed in the ppa
<aquarius> version version: 100
<aquarius> (thank you, that's a useful command).
<dpm> popey, http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/overview/ - we need to get back the dedicated installation page, you're not the only one who can't find it
<aquarius> OK. Do the PPA changes end up in saucy? I am trying hard here to be an app developer, not an OS developer: I don't want to run an environment of PPAs if I can avoid it.
<aquarius> because then my advice stops being useful to others.
<dpm> aquarius, that was the plan. However, I was told last week that we're back to recommending PPAs in saucy
<aquarius> oh.
<aquarius> so you have to run Ubuntu SDK out of a PPA in order to develop for Ubuntu for phones? :-(
<dpm> Mirv, bzoltan, that's the latest advice, is that correct? We're recommending now to run from the PPA for 13.10 as well? ^
<popey> AIUI yes
 * dpm updates web page
 * aquarius looks sad. OK. I know this sounds like me being a bit complainy, but developer.ubuntu.com should be updated to say that in big letters.
<Mirv> dpm: AIUI yes
<popey> aquarius: it used to
<aquarius> doesn't now, 'cos I tried to work out last night how to deploy an app to my device from Ubuntu SDK and ended up having to ask here :)
<t1mp> it seems like qtc has a newer version on the ppa than in saucy. not sure if that is required though
<bzoltan> dpm, aquarius:  we are not _BACK_ to PPA ... the main delivery channel of the SDK is the archive ... but after the Saucy was frozen and before the Trusty was not open we delivered fixes via the PPA
<Mirv> dpm: I have a web page loop http://developer.ubuntu.com/ -> Get started now -> Tutorial: Requirements: get Qt5 and Ubuntu toolkit -> back to front page, no instructions on how to install
<nik90> aquarius: that issue of No bash control thing is fixed in the PPA. I had that issue sometime back but has been resolved.
<dpm> Mirv, yes, after we deployed the new IA on d.u.c recently we lost the dedicated Get Started page, it's on my list to get it back
<Mirv> dpm: also it recommends qtcreator via apt://qtcreator, but that doesn't install the Ubuntu components which apt://qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu would do (or apt://ubuntu-sdk)
<aquarius> nik90, yeah; popey's helpfully filled me in on that. We are now discussing how developer.ubuntu.com needs to tell people that they have to use the PPA in order to develop on the device, and dpm is working on that :)
<nik90> aquarius: previously a PPA was not necessary, however since trusty is now open, we need a PPA for 13.10 but not for 14.04
<nik90> aquarius: nice
<Mirv> dpm: ok. I'm just wondering which web page you then updated since I don't find any pointer to 'ubuntu-sdk' or the PPA now?
<dpm> Mirv, http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/overview/ is the fallback page until we get the dedicated Get started back up
<Mirv> dpm: aha, ok, so there you'll be adding 13.10 cool. but the link from Tutorial subpage now doesn't fall back since it points to http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/#step-get-toolkit
<nik90> I have a question regarding updates. So will the updates from the core apps trunk all make it to the images used by the users? Or are we limiting them to only trusty?
<dpm> Mirv, yeah, that broken link is the old Get Started page
<aquarius> popey, so the SDK (according to http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/overview/) is ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa ? That's the page I think dpm is updating to say that you need the PPA for 13.10 users as well
<dpm> nik90, we'll be updating core apps via click packages
<nik90> dpm: ah nice
<dpm> Mirv, bzoltan, so does this look ok to you? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6275784/
<Mirv> dpm: that overview page lacks the "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" required for 13.04 which was fixed recently elsewhere (which was now hidden) - on 13.04 otherwise some components would stay at the archive version, causing problems.
<Mirv> dpm: other than adding dist-upgrade, yes
<Mirv> (or I guess just 'upgrade' would be fine as well)
<bzoltan> dpm: I am good with it
<dpm> Mirv, you're the expert, 'upgrade' or 'dist-upgrade'?
<Mirv> dpm: I've only tested dist-upgrade
<Mirv> I don't remember if there was a sort of thing that'd require it. it doesn't hurt, though.
<dpm> ok, so everyone happy with: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6275801/ ?
<nik90> nic-doffay: you asked me to remind you about exposing "selected" property as public. Hope I am on time
<Mirv> dpm: could you also consider graphically guiding Dash -> Software Sources -> Add PPA, and then have a apt:///ubuntu-sdk link, instead of command line / text guide?
<nik90> Is it possible to upgrade to trusty as of now?
<Mirv> dpm: happy
<popey> yes dpm
<dpm> Mirv, that's a good point, let me have a think about it. I'm all for using graphical tools over terminal - the reason I did it with a command line is that in this particular case it's much easier to explain and to run on a terminal. I.e. doing it graphically you still have to paste the apt line and drop to a terminal to do the update && dist-upgrade
<aquarius> dpm, I'm not sure about those instructions: I followed them, and nothing was upgraded
<aquarius> dpm, if those instructions are only for people who did not have the Ubuntu SDK installed *at all* before, then we may need a new set of instructions for people who did have it installed before...
<aquarius> if I apt-get dist-upgrade then I get new versions of a bunch of qtcreator stuff, though.
<nik90> aquarius: without ppa you will be running qtcreator 2.7.1 while the latest is 2.8.1
<dpm> aquarius, they should work in both cases, as the packages from the PPA are newer.
<davmor2> dholbach: thanks for random cats
<Mirv> dpm: yeah, it needs some thinking, and surely it's harder to instruct than just command line (but makes for better first impression). if you start from Software Updates, and add the PPA from there, you can also use the "check for updates" on earlier Ubuntus there. on 13.10 there's no manual button for that though, and also otherwise each version's Software Updates does look different.
<dholbach> davmor2, haha :)
<aquarius> dpm, yeah, but the instructions don't tell people to upgrade the packages from the PPA: they just say to apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<davmor2> dholbach: it kills my battery every day ;)
<aquarius> dpm, i think the instructions you pastebinned need an "apt-get dist-upgrade" on the end :)
<Mirv> dpm: of course quantal and raring won't be supported for more then a couple of months now, so around Jan-Feb it'll be 12.04 LTS + 13.10 + dev version only
<dholbach> davmor2, really? is it that much of a battery killer?
<Mirv> dpm: anyway, a good thing to think about
<davmor2> dholbach: no I only tend to look at it at the end of the day so the battery is lowish any way.  So the added internet usage kills it off nicely :)
<dpm> aquarius, you mean in addition to the dist-upgrade that there is already? I'll let Mirv comment on that, I'm not an expert on apt
<Mirv> aquarius: did you check dpm's latest pastebin? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6275801/
<aquarius> oh! Apologies. Thank you, Mirv -- I missed a pastebin :)
<Mirv> ok, all cool then
<aquarius> sorry dpm, you're fine :)
<dpm> ah, cool
 * dholbach hugs davmor2
 * dholbach has two apps sitting in the review queue
<davmor2> dholbach: don't look at my review queue it will scare you
<aquarius> Excellent, that works. Thank you, dpm, popey, Mirv.
<dpm> \o/
<popey> super
<dpm> now we'll get a clear, dedicated get started page, bear with me for a few hours
<aquarius> Close Application on Device works perfectly if the app is the foreground app -- it doesn't seem to work as well if I've already exited back to the Dash
<aquarius> also, my QR code displayer doesn't work, but that's not the SDK's fault, that's clearly my fault ;)
<mattaustin> Hi all. After trying and failing to compile it myself over the weekend, I'd like to draw attention to a 'needs-packaging' bug I filed yesterday - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1242247. It's for a QML plugin called "pyotherside", which allows access to python from QML. I think I'll need it in order to port my app from SailfishOS to Ubuntu Touch.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1242247 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Package "pyotherside" for Python in QML" [Wishlist,New]
<dpm> mattaustin, you might want to send an e-mail to the ubuntu-phone mailing list, there's been recent discussion about this IIRC -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<dpm> actually, the discussion might have been on G+
<dpm> but it might be worth starting a thread
<mattaustin> dpm: Thanks will do!
<nerochiaro> zsombi: it seems that TextArea steals input from InverseMouseArea. is it a known issue ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: as IMA is now based on MA, it can happen...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: anything i can do to ensure IMA gets all the input it should get ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: not sure whether you can do anything without touching the MA inside the TextArea...
<zsombi> nerochiaro: we have in plans to revisit the TextArea/TextField at some point, let's hope that time will come sooner than January...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok, let's see if i can find some workarounds until then...
<zsombi> nerochiaro: the propagateComposedEvents + mouse.accept = false may help you, however the problem is not in your IMA but in the TextArea's internal one...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: it is too "greedy", right ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: yep :) :(
<om26er> what can I use in *Qt* to force a certain screen orientation in an App ?
<om26er> landscape in my case
<nik90> om26er: check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1239760
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239760 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Cannot manually set orientation" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nik90> om26er: it was reported just today with exactly what you want.. Universe answered your call :)
<om26er> nik90, right, but I want to do that in Qt  inside a QQuickView
<om26er> bfiller, https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediaplayer-app/+bug/1184608
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1184608 in mediaplayer-app "mediaplayer should have a way to force landscape mode" [High,Triaged]
<nerochiaro> bfiller: everything we had pending was merged into ubuntu-ui-extras. it just needs a release I think
<slinky_> ei!
<slinky_> there's any italian?
<slinky_> need help for listitem!
<randomcpp> slinky_, italian help here
<om26er> mpt, hello! is the system-settings going to use UbuntuShape as shown here: http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/uploads/phone-overview-visual.small_.png or did the plan change
<om26er> considering that didn't happen for 13.10
<odarbelaeze_> Hi there, I am looking forward to publish an app written in c++, but in developer.ubuntu.com I just find documentation for qt html and casandra, where can I find the old documentation about other languages ?
<t1mp> dpm: ^
<t1mp> om26er: I have no idea, but to me the current version without the ubuntushape seems cleaner
<mpt> om26er, I don't know ... The visual designers haven't mocked up the overview screen since that image, though I think they're doing it this week. Why do you ask?
<dpm> odarbelaeze_, t1mp, unfortunately there is no documentation yet on how to create C++ apps
<om26er> mpt, no reason. I was just looking at the designs and noted that.
<mpt> om26er, well spotted then. :-)
<om26er> t1mp, but maybe if we have better looking icons it may look better then
<om26er> inside UShape
<om26er> I think the search bar can go into the header like we have in Dash. t1mp are there plans to provide such thing in the UIToolkit ?
<om26er> tap on the search button in top panel, the header changes to search bar
<odarbelaeze_> dpm and C/C++ bindings for the Unity dektop api?
<t1mp> om26er: uhm.. something was happening with search bars
<t1mp> om26er: I don't know the details, but we will support searching somehow in the UITK
<t1mp> kalikiana: perhaps you know more about the search support in UITK?
<mrqtros> Hi folks!
<WebbyIT> hei mhall119, here the link 'Ubuntu.Components.Tabs' is broken ;)
<WebbyIT> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/search/?query=tab
<mhall119> WebbyIT: thanks, looks like a parse error
<September1> Hello, can anyone link me to a manual or some other info page about HTML5 apps?
<September1> The links on ubuntu site are defunct
<mhall119> September1: what's wrong with http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/html-5/overview/ ?
<kalikiana> om26er: timppa indeed search in the header is planned. unfortunately there's a ton of things involved including design, user testing and connecting the dash and panel to the search in the app, so long story short, it'll take some more time to be finalized
<t1mp> I'm timppa
<om26er> lol
<t1mp> kalikiana: I *FINALLY* have a test for the timeout of the toolbar....
<kalikiana> and essentially people involved opted in favour of no compromise half solution even if the real deal takes time
<om26er> kalikiana, cool. thanks
<t1mp> kalikiana: sleep() seems to put the whole app (including Timers) to sleep. I needed to use wait() instead!
<kalikiana> t1mp: oh, that's why you asked about timers earlier. interesting detail
<t1mp> kalikiana: yeah that's much better. Otherwise we have to replace the compromise half solution eventually by the real deal, while still supporting the compromise half solution...
<t1mp> kalikiana: it makes sense now.. but I didn't see it before.
<t1mp> so I spent the whole day trying to figure out why my app worked perfectly outside of tests, and the timer didn't trigger anything when used in the test :)
<t1mp> not :)
<t1mp> well now :), before :(
<kalikiana> :-D
<kalikiana> imagine you're talking about a funeral with a big smile
<kalikiana> that'd be awesome
<kalikiana> I saw an episode of bullshit(pen&teller) and they suggested to have happy music and frown less
<September1> mhall119: Yup, but I was looking for something like an API
<t1mp> kalikiana: well.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8o9-E-eMUHs
<kalikiana> timppa: speaking of success, feest your eyes https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-saucy-amd64-ci/887/consoleText https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/unit_x11_fixes/+merge/191968
<kalikiana> oh it must be the 1 that's why I autocomplete the wrong guy
<mhall119> September1: we're working on getting the API up for HTML5
<t1mp> ahhhh
<t1mp> kalikiana: I notice now that there is a timppa here. I thought you just made some weird typo
<kalikiana> so that's not you?
<t1mp> kalikiana: no
<kalikiana> in that case sorry there timppa I'll buy you a beer if we ever meet :-D
<t1mp> kalikiana: I'm even not timp. That was taken on freenode
<t1mp> kalikiana: maybe it is jp under cover ;)
<kalikiana> I used to "watch" two andrès fight over the nick andre, I would regularly see either one try to login and the other would complain
<September1> mhall119: Ah well, thank you
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> on freenode you can register a nickname so the fighting should have ended soon
<t1mp> kalikiana: https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/unit_x11_fixes/+merge/191968 seems good.
<t1mp> kalikiana: is it ready for approval?
<kalikiana> t1mp: totally. maybe just to be on the safe side give it a quick local run, but this actually runs on jenkins not *only* locally
<t1mp> kalikiana: that's what I'm doing at the moment :)
<kalikiana> awesome
<t1mp> kalikiana: textfield test fails
<kalikiana> hrmpf. what error?
<t1mp> kalikiana: https://pastebin.canonical.com/99310/
<kalikiana> wtf does that error mean
<kalikiana> it makes little sense
<kalikiana> t1mp: what's the version of your qtdeclarative5-unity-action-plugin Ive got 1.0.0+13.10.20130716-0ubuntu1
<kalikiana> maybe there's some binding change?
<t1mp> 1.0.0+13.10.20130716bzr29saucy0
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> Action should be the Action from UITK I guess, not from Unity.Actions.
<t1mp> kalikiana: the import you added is weird. Action doesn't need an import. And for UnityActions.Action.Type.Integer an import Ubuntu.Unity.Action 1.0 as UnityActions would be needed
<t1mp> kalikiana: if I import like that, I get FAIL!  : components::TextFieldAPI::test_zz_ActionInputMethodHints() Uncaught exception: Cannot read property 'Integer' of undefined
<t1mp> hmm...
<t1mp> UnityActions used to be a fake implementation on desktop, so maybe UnityActions.Action.Type.Integer doesn't even exist there.
<t1mp> in that case, this test never worked on desktop.
<t1mp> Wellark: ^ any ideas what's happening here?
<kalikiana> yes the import is for the type
<t1mp> kalikiana: for the Action? There is an Action in UITK, so no additional import is needed
<t1mp> or you mean for the Integer? Then it needs import *as*. But I tried it and it doesn't work for me as well.
<kalikiana> by the type I meant the integer, yes. it's defined in unity.action only
<t1mp> there used to be a cpp directory here http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ that contained the unity actions api
<kalikiana> qmlplugindump Ubuntu.Unity.Action 1.0 :-P
<t1mp> hmm. in the checkout of unity-actions-api that I have, there has not been an update since July.
<t1mp> kalikiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6278342/
<kalikiana> hm seems the same I have
<t1mp> kalikiana: UITK Action inherits from unity actions, so without the import,             textField.parameterType = Action.Type.Integer;
<t1mp> should work.
<t1mp> but it doesn't. I get Action is not defined :s which is weird
<kalikiana> if that were true we'd not have both import for components and qtquick
<t1mp> what do you mean?
<t1mp> kalikiana: in our Action.qml, we import Ubuntu.Unity.Action, and our Action component inherits from that
<kalikiana> then why does it need QtQuick also? surely we have a fair number of those by inheritence
<kalikiana> I don't think this is covered by inheritence at all
<t1mp> kalikiana: without QtQuick you wouldn't have for example Item or Rectangle.
<t1mp> but there is an Action, even if you don't import unity actions.
<t1mp> and our Action has everything that unity actions Action has
<kalikiana> Action is a type just like Rectangle
<t1mp> yes, but we don't define a Rectangle in the UITK
<kalikiana> and we don't define Action.type either
<kalikiana> same difference to me
<t1mp> but that one is in Action from its parent class
<kalikiana> no it's not a property, it's an enum
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> ok I don't know if those are inherited as well
<t1mp> kalikiana: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/toolbar-reveal2/+merge/184678 passed CI. So if you are not eod yet and you like to look at someone else's code for a while, go ahead and review it :)
<t1mp> kalikiana: you reviewed it already, before I added the timeout test.
<kalikiana> for some reason I read "look at someone else's code for a while" and my brain inserts a different word there… but I'll have a look
 * kalikiana has no gf pulling him out of his office right now so lucky for you
<t1mp> I think I see which word your brain inserted but I don't even dare to guess ;)
<t1mp> kalikiana: thanks.
<kalikiana> I'm guessing "margin" in the test would be for fluctuation in the cpu?
<t1mp> initially I added it to take the animation time of the hiding toolbar into account
<t1mp> maybe it is not needed
<t1mp> kalikiana: in theory the margin is not needed, but with no margin or a very small margin (100 ms), it fails
<t1mp> kalikiana: when the timer is triggered, toolbar.close() is called, which sets toolbar.state to "", and toolbar.opened depends on that and should be false.
<t1mp> kalikiana: but there is a small delay before it is really false. I don't know in which of those steps is the delay.
<kalikiana> a good question would be if animation depends on gpu ticks or always goes exactly the time
<t1mp> kalikiana: the way the properties are defined, opened should become false immediately, independent from the animation
<t1mp> kalikiana: or at least with my reasoning it should be like that..
<t1mp> kalikiana: so perhaps the timer is a little bit too late (trigger delayed), or there is a delay in updating the variables that lead to opened being false after the timer triggers
<t1mp> or both
<t1mp> kalikiana: EOD for me now. I guess the problem I have with your MR is an issue with the unity actions, but I'm not sure. Let's see tomorrow if other people have the same problem.
<t1mp> kalikiana: if you have comments on my MR I'll check them tomorrow
<t1mp> enjoy your evening!
<kalikiana> I get one failure test_click_toolbar_button
<t1mp> kalikiana: huh in the unit tests?
<kalikiana> autopilot
<t1mp> ok, please mention that in the MR. I'll fix it tomorrow.
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> weird that CI says all is fine.
<t1mp> anyway,
 * t1mp EOD
<kalikiana> yup. have a nice one
<WebbyIT> popey, are dpm and boiko on holiday?
<balloons> ping nik90 https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/alarm-tests/+merge/191482 I think is ready as we spoke about.. tests for alarm commented out for now
<nik90> balloons: hmm wierd I did not receive an irc ping for that.. but anways I reviewed your code
<AskUbuntu> Building Jot for Non-photorealistic Renders | http://askubuntu.com/q/363366
<snizzo> I can't get why this small piece of code doesn't work http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6279885/
<snizzo> download reply is never called
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-22
<a_muva> every time I login, my phone display is at min. brightness. I have to go to settings->battery to change it. How to fix it? Or  should I file a bug?  Where?
<popey> a_muva: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-power/+filebug
<popey> IMO
<Elleo> does the ubuntu-sdk actually support cross-compiling for arm at the moment?
<Elleo> all I can see is ways to build things natively
<Elleo> it's possible my qtcreator setup is a bit iffy though (had to clear my user's config to get the ubuntu stuff working, due to left over nokia things)
<Elleo> oh, I see, it expects to build on the device
<Elleo> guess I'll have to flash my phone before I can go further
<Mirv> Click 0.4.11 released for 12.04/12.10/13.04 via the PPA
<nik90> popey: can we already start testing out trusty phone images?
<nik90> I am running r101 atm
<popey> nik90: yes, trusty-proposed has an image which i have on my device
<nik90> popey: who is sil2100 in the landing spreadsheet?
<popey> Łukasz Zemczak
<nik90> popey: I see landing task 267 which is about EDS. Wanted to discuss with sil2100 about the landing comment
<nik90> irc nick
<nik90> ?
<popey> that is his irc nick
<popey> sil2100
<nik90> ah okay
<nik90> thnx
<nerochiaro> zsombi: tmoenicke: is it a known issue that wen the OSK becomes visible (or the screen rotates while the OSK is visible) the TextArea that has focus will receive several onTextChanged events ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: wow... not heard of that till now
<zsombi> nerochiaro: tmoenicke: seems that OSK gives 'em all then...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: tmoenicke: i'm sending in a bug + test case, reported both against OSK and ubuntu-ui-toolkit. it's quite bad for notepad.
<nerochiaro> zsombi: tmoenicke: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1243164 please confirm
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243164 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TextArea generates onTextChanged events when OSK is displayed or screen is rotated" [Undecided,New]
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: no, didnt know about this
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: thanks
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: any chance you could test and confirm ?
<tmoenicke> nerochiaro: i will check it
<nerochiaro> zsombi: is there any way to know what height inside of a TextArea the cursor is ?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i'm trying to figure out a way to make sure that if we have a TextArea in a ListView item, when they cursor moves out of the screen we can scroll the list to keep it in view
<zsombi> nerochiaro: huhh? scroll the list?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: yeah. say for example in notepad when i type too much text into a note, it expands out of the screen. i want to be able to have the list scroll so that the user can keep typing without having to scroll the list manually
<zsombi> I see... the cursor height is font.pixelSize + 3DP
<nerochiaro> zsombi: yeah but i don't know where it is
<nerochiaro> zsombi: how can i find out ?
<zsombi> you mean where the cursor is?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: how far away from the top of the TextArea it is
<nerochiaro> zsombi: or whatever other way i can know if the user is typing into something he can no longer see, really
<zsombi> nerochiaro cursorPosition gives you the position of the cursor within the text, but that's not good for you. positionToRectangle() gives you the QRect the cursor is in. you can use that
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok, let me have a look at that
<nerochiaro> zsombi: also, is there a way to tell to a ListView to scroll to an item so that the bottom of the item is in view ? I know you can use ListView.Contain to say that you want as much as possible of the item into view, but it counts from the top
<zsombi> nerochiaro: no, they don't have anything for that
<nerochiaro> zsombi: so i should basically ask it to scroll with Contain and then add to the contentY the difference in height
<zsombi> nerochiaro: yep, but be careful with the contentY (don't forget to use originY too!)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: always su originY to whatver value i want to set contentY to ?
<zsombi> yep
<nerochiaro> ok
<Elleo> is there no way to make a Click package depend on an ubuntu package?
<Elleo> Ubuntu Touch seems to have PyQt5 packaged and in its repositories but it's not installed by default :/
<Elleo> it'd seem silly to have to bundle all of PyQt5 into a click package when it's already available as a shared module
<nerochiaro> Elleo: i think a main point of click packages is that they don't have dependencies
<Elleo> that's really annoying :/
<Elleo> to have the packages [4~so near, yet so far
<Elleo> I'm guessing the permissions system around click packages would stop my application from calling apt-get itself?
<nerochiaro> Elleo: i don't know but I have a feeling you're right
<Elleo> or calling some dbus request to the package manager
<Elleo> I guess I'll just have to make some hideous monster of a package that has all the PyQt5 libs bundled into :/
<WebbyIT> Elleo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement
<Elleo> I noticed the Ubuntu QtCreator plugin's packaging page says that packaging is only available for QML applications; I assume that's just a limitation of the plugin at this point, not a fundemental problem creating more general click packages?
<Elleo> WebbyIT: ah thanks, was having trouble googling for click permissions
<Elleo> click isn't the most google friendly name ;)
<WebbyIT> lol
<Elleo> "An application install helper will be developed that provides a D-Bus API so that AppArmor can mediate access to it. The URI must specify a URL into the app store. When the user clicks on a link to install an app, the browser will give the application install helper the URI and it will launch the app installer so the user can install the app like normal. In this manner, the user then has a contextual prompt (the app installer). The applicatio
<Elleo> alternatively who do I lobby to get PyQt5 installed as part of the base image? :P
<popey> Elleo: I'd bring it up on the ubuntu-phone mailing list
<Elleo> popey: okay, well do, thanks
<Elleo> will*
<WebbyIT> hei popey, I met at university puskin, he wants to start to collaborate. I gave him some instructions, can you address him? :)
<WebbyIT> dpm, mhall119 ^ :)
<mhall119> hi WebbyIT, hi Elleo
<WebbyIT> hi mhall119 :) puskin is new here, shall you address him please?
<puskin> hi :)
<Elleo> mhall119: heya
<mhall119> what can I do for you Elleo ?
<Elleo> err, nothing? I think WebbyIT was trying to get your attention for puskin rather than me ;)
<WebbyIT> right :)
<mhall119> oh, sorry, hello puskin
 * mhall119 hasn't had enough coffee this morning
<puskin> ahah hello ;)
<puskin> WebbyIT this morning told me about develop ubuntu touch & co.
<mhall119> cool, are you interested in being a part of it?
<puskin> sure! but i havn't enouch knowledge of javascript? i can learn it ;)
<puskin> enough*
<mhall119> yeah, javascript is easy to learn
<ceruleancity> sup guys
<mhall119> hi ceruleancity
<ceruleancity> I came here to see if anyone had any info on ubuntu 13.10 and pangox libs
<ceruleancity> I can't find anything in the release notes about it
<ceruleancity> anybody still use pango in any of their apps?
<puskin> ok so? for starting could i learn javascript?
<ceruleancity> what are you trying to do puskin ?
<puskin> i'm trying to help the develop of appclications in ubuntu touch ;)
<mhall119> puskin: nice, have you tried following the online tutorial?
<mhall119> puskin: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/overview/ has high-level information about QML and how it's used to make Ubuntu apps
<mhall119> there are links on the left to a tutorial, API documentation, and some "How to" recipes in the cookbook
<puskin> perfect ;) i'll look soon ;)
<Elleo> got libspotify working on my nexus, now to see if I can port all of meespot :)
<hero_biz> hi guys
<hero_biz> i have a funny and strange problem.
<hero_biz> i have initialized a pthread_mutex_t with this command:
<hero_biz> pthread_mutex_init(&(ctx->time_mutex), NULL);
<hero_biz> but all my application thread are locked at:
<hero_biz> pthread_mutex_lock(&(manager->time_mutex)); // (manager==ctx)
<hero_biz> without allowing any thread to enter...
<hero_biz> any idea what is happeneing?
<cesar_bo> Hello devs, I have successfully implement OAuth Authorization with Ubuntu One to use it with a web application, it works great! I can create volumes, get info, upload, etc
<cesar_bo> But I can't share a folder using the web api. Anyone have an idea how to do this using OAuth?
<cesar_bo> Until now I have no clues, I read about SyncDaemonTool, but it will need that I have a syncdaemon running for every authorization token I have. I post this question in askubuntu  http://askubuntu.com/questions/363841/how-to-share-a-folder-using-the-ubuntu-one-web-api
<cesar_bo> I will really appreciate any solution for this, I'm really close to finish this
<AskUbuntu> How to share a folder using the Ubuntu One Web API | http://askubuntu.com/q/363841
<aquarius> If I run an app from the Ubuntu SDK IDE on my phone, can I see its console output or similar somehow?
<popey> beuno: saucybacon no longer runs on device. i am seeing apport error in dmesg..
<popey> [31092.501932] type=1400 audit(1382465912.130:154): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" parent=26284 profile="unconfined" name="com.ubuntu.developer.gcollura.saucybacon_saucybacon_1.0.8" pid=26285 comm="apparmor_parser"
<popey> beuno: i see some feedback from you to the developer, but it's not clear to me why it's broken.
<sbeattie> popey: all that apparmor message is stating that the saucybacon apparmor profile has been loaded/replaced
<popey> oh
<popey> i dunno why it's not starting then
<popey> i get a white screen and no useful logging
<popey> shame, it's an awesome app
<aquarius> popey, yeah, I mean, it won the competition. And I *like* recipes. I was hoping it'd be available :)
<popey> yeah
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ cat .xsession-errors
<popey> init: application-click (com.ubuntu.developer.gcollura.saucybacon_saucybacon_1.0.8) main process (2512) terminated with status 255
<popey> wat!
<popey> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene: invalid option -- 'I'
<popey> that doesn't look good
 * popey leaves a comment for the developer
 * popey makes food
<AskUbuntu> Porting a Unity Lens to Ubuntu 13.10 | http://askubuntu.com/q/363963
<rickspencer3> o/
<rickspencer3> is there a widget in Ubuntu Components that does that swipe to deliver motion?
<rickspencer3> mhall119, seems liek the kind of thing you would know ;)
<rickspencer3> is there a widget in Ubuntu Components that does that swipe to *delete* motion?
<popey> rickspencer3: we do swipe delete in calculator, but I don't think there's a component for it
<rickspencer3> dang
<t1mp> rickspencer3: what are you looking for? something like this? http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.ListItems.Empty/#removable-prop
<AskUbuntu> write once. Run everywhere? | http://askubuntu.com/q/363970
<t1mp> rickspencer3: most, if not all, list items have a removable property that make it deletable by swiping it left/right
<rickspencer3> t1mp, could be
<rickspencer3> ah, so it's a property of the list!
<t1mp> rickspencer3: no, of the individual list items
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> me tries
<rickspencer3> holy crap!
<rickspencer3> that's awesome
<t1mp> the example here seems to make sense :) http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.ListItems.Empty/#details
 * mhall119 is glad to see the new API website links being used :)
<t1mp> mhall119: :)
<t1mp> mhall119: I think I see a bug here http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.ListItems.Empty/#swipingState-prop - no space after "read-only"
<mhall119> t1mp: thanks, I can fix that with css
<t1mp> mhall119: cool, thanks
<danielbeck> hello. I would like to build a HTML5 application for ubuntu touch. QtCreator offers two project types: "HTML5 Touch UI" and "Cordova Ubuntu HTML5 Touch UI". Will both work on Ubuntu touch?
<mhall119> ok, I'll ping him tomorrow then, thanks
<mhall119> danielbeck: both will work, but if you want to access device sensors/camera/etc you want the Cordova template
<danielbeck> ah, ok. Thanks mhall119.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-23
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Mole Day! :-D
<mzanetti> Mirv: hi
<Mirv> mzanetti: I don't need TCP connection, UDP is fine
<mzanetti> Mirv: reading the mailing list thread about maps... For the N9 I wrote a FoxtrottGPS clone in Qt. should be relatively easy to port that as an intermediate solution. there is one issue however: QtLocation's map doesn't regard the grid unit size.
<mzanetti> Mirv: do you think that would be something we should distro-patch like with the browser?
<Mirv> mzanetti: maybe so, although upstream solution would eventually be needed. the image tile maps are ~ok, but I do think a vector graphics one would be needed since otherwise there's no possibility of real offline maps.
<mzanetti> Mirv: upstream supports both afaik. Just OSM only ships bitmap based map tiles
<Mirv> mzanetti: well OSM is not a single entity, so anyone can create whatever kind of data, like navit at http://maps9.navit-project.org/ - whole Europe fits into <8GB
<Mirv> the upstream just needs to define the format and then have an exporter from OSM database
<mzanetti> Mirv: and the resources to host it. anyways... that's not really related to the actual issue I'd say. I guess right now also vector based map tiles would be rendered too small
<Mirv> mzanetti: right, that OSM indeed doesn't do, host it. I think we shouldn't rely on volunteer funded external source anyway but have eg. a mirror
<Mirv> mzanetti: but you're right, any sort of map click package would be better than nothing
<Mirv> mzanetti: it seems Fabian Herb is also having a map viewer, but I guess no GPS listening yet https://code.launchpad.net/~fherb/+junk/pam
<mzanetti> Mirv: I can port it over. seems quite simple. but still everything really hard to read because its so small
<mzanetti> Mirv: because it doesn't regard the Grid units/DPI
<Mirv> mzanetti: maybe the SDK team could enlighten about if there'd be something that should be done?
<mzanetti> Mirv: do you mean I should report a bug?
<Mirv> mzanetti: I meant asking first bzoltan / his team, but if you can formulate a bug about it, it's probably easier to communicate
<bzoltan> Mirv: mzanetti: What can I help?
 * mzanetti thought Mirv would be part of the SDK team
<mzanetti> bzoltan: thinking about the QtLocation's map: it doesn't regard grid units
<bzoltan> Mirv: mzanetti: in practice he is :)
<bzoltan> mzanetti:  true
<mzanetti> bzoltan: which causes street names to be really hard to read because so small
<bzoltan> mzanetti:  never really tested. Please file a bug with a good description.
<mzanetti> bzoltan: though if this would be required to distro-patch like with the browser until upstream solves that stuff
<mzanetti> bzoltan: ok, I will
<bzoltan> mzanetti:  most likely your thoght is correct
<Mirv> mzanetti: I'm in desktop/integration team, but work closely with sdk team as well ;)
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> ok. thanks guys. will file the bug and see if I manage to get T-Mon (the TangoGPS clone) running asap
<nik90> nic-doffay: I dont think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1240629
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1240629 in Ubuntu Clock App "Selecting the same option again in an OptionSelector results in that option being hidden" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nik90> nic-doffay: that bug is not fixed as of rev 801
<nic-doffay> nik90, if this wasn't fixed then you should have commented on the old bug, not made another report! I'll look at it now though...
<nic-doffay> nik90, it wasn't marked as fixed either.
<nik90> nic-doffay: no this bug is different from the other
<nik90> nic-doffay: as in this bug happens only if the selectedIndex variable is used during declaration
<nik90> nic-doffay: the other bug happens when you select the same option again with/without the selectedIndex variable. Hence I created a new bug
<nic-doffay> nik90, my mistake then. I should have looked at the report. I'll get to fixing this after lunch.
<nik90> nic-doffay: np
<aquarius> Is the App Design Clinic, going on right now, on irc somewhere as well so I can ask questions?
<aquarius> popey, ^
<popey> we generally take the questions offline and batch them up
<aquarius> ah, OK
<aquarius> I shall just watch this week then :)
<aquarius> and put together some questions for Katie et al for the next one
<popey> please do!
<popey> we do them every other week
<WebbyIT> There is a way to share ubuntu touch screen with another monitor?
<WebbyIT> eg hdmi-miniusb?
<WebbyIT> popey, ^
<popey> not that I am aware of
<aquarius> thank you, katie
<mihir_> WebbyIT: again there is something wrong with your MR
<WebbyIT> popey, what a pity!
<WebbyIT> mihir_, yes, see, but I don't understant what, I'm investigating
<mihir_> WebbyIT: I guesss you can catch balloons if he can help for jenkins
<WebbyIT> sure, thanks
<GuidoPallemans> I won't be able to make it to the reminders hangout, I've got a lesson in 30 mins
<katie> aquarius, you're welcome!
<WebbyIT> hei popey, I was reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide and nowhere there is write to sign CoC. is a lack? Not a thing desired, I hope
<Smrtz> Hey, I have a wgetpaste script in my Builds/wgetpaste-2.23/ directory, I cp'd it to /usr/bin, and when I run it, I get a "bash: /usr/bin/wgetpaste: /bin/bash bad interpreter: No such file or directory" error, can you guys help please?
<randomcpp> mhall119 I just saw your feedback about saucybacon, I'll update the pkg tomorrow, is it ok for you? :-)
<mhall119> randomcpp: works for me, thanks
<mhall119> popey: ^^
 * popey hugs randomcpp 
<randomcpp> ahah :-)
<randomcpp> I'd do it right now, but I'm not at home..
<AskUbuntu> Python Excercicse | http://askubuntu.com/q/364646
<Elleo> are there instructions anywhere on how to get gdb working with ubuntu touch apps?
<Elleo> launching them normally just results in "QUbuntu: Could not create application instance"
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-24
<jessica_> Any information about when the touch emulator is available?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Development Information Day! :-D
<t1mp> where does logger.debug() output of autopilot tests go? I don't see it in my terminal, and my tests are failing
<nik90> fginther: Is the jenkins merger bot down? I approved a MP 10 hours ago and still not merged. https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-clock-app/autopilot-1.3/+merge/192416
<gusch> tmoenicke: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/ubuntu-keyboard/keyboard-tests-reorg/+merge/192479
<nic-doffay> nik90, that issue should be fixed now.
<nic-doffay> nik90, there was actually another loosely related issue that I also sorted out, thanks for the report!
<tmoenicke> gusch: ok
<nic-doffay> nik90, feel free to give the fix a test run, same branch as before.
<nik90> nic-doffay: will give it a try. thnx
<nik90> nic-doffay: I still experience the issue. To test your patch, I downloaded the amd64 deb packages generated by Jenkins in the latest comment and installed all 5 packages. But I still see the issue of the option disappearing when using selectedIndex
<gusch> tmoenicke: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/ubuntu-keyboard/keyboard-decoupled-autocaps/+merge/192492
<nic-doffay> nik90, that's strange.
<nic-doffay> nik90, it's possible that jenkins wasn't up to date with the push.
<nic-doffay> Most likely.
<nik90> nic-doffay: okay, I will wait for another jenkins update or else until your branch is merged
<fginther> nik90, one of the jenkins slaves fell over and the jobs were stuck. I'm working on getting them back up and using trusty
<mihir_> popey:  are we gonna meet ?
<popey> mihir_: we cancelled all the meetings for now. Will probably restart them after next week
<mihir_> okay cool :-)
<om26er> oSoMoN, hello
<om26er> oSoMoN, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/webbrowser-app/activity_close_button_left/+merge/192533
<oSoMoN> om26er, looking
<om26er> oSoMoN, cool
<mzanetti> is it possible to disable or hide a tab?
<nik90> fginther: somehow the MP https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-clock-app/autopilot-1.3/+merge/192416 is still failing on jenkins machine
<nik90> fginther: unable to determine why..Is it still a memory issue?
<fginther> nik90, nope. balloons point this out a short time ago, just haven't been able to do the fix yet. There are no trusty packages in the ubuntu-sdk-team ppa yet. I think the solution is to remove that PPA for now
<balloons> yes, for now.. the sdk *should* be in trusty
<nik90> fginther, balloons: so I suppose it should fix itself in time as we start using trusty?
<fginther> nik90, right, I just updated the jobs to remove the sdk ppa and am doing a test
<nik90> fginther: okay
<fginther> ... and another test ...
<fginther> nik90, \o/ http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/1199/console
<nik90> fginther: \o/
<fginther> nik90, I'll reapprove/rebuild the jobs that failed
<nik90> fginther: thnx
<fginther> balloons, hey got a minute?
<fginther> balloons, removing the sdk ppa works for some projects, but not others
<balloons> fginther, sure.. ohh interesting
<balloons> the sdk is probably older
<fginther> balloons, and it's precise and quantal builds that fail
<fginther> balloons, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-ci/171/console
<balloons> fginther, I just was noticing that
<balloons> lol.. yep the calendar stuff
<fginther> it's actually the qt5 dependencies, not the sdk itself
<balloons> ohh.. ok, that makes sense
<fginther> (well, I guess that's a gray area)
<balloons> well.. not much you can do without the ppa
<balloons> can we just get a trusty build going?
<balloons> bzoltan still around?
 * fginther is surprised that clock builds without qt5-default and friends
<fginther> balloons, didn't you want to stop using the ppa?
<fginther> for stability reasons?
<balloons> fginther, well.. I guess you could use the ppa for old builds.. and the archive version for trusty
<balloons> that actually makes sense
<a_muva> newbe here. I'm trying to import qDir but not sure how. I would like to read files in a folder.
<fginther> I don't agree. by using the sdk ppa for precise and quantal, we also end up building those against ubuntu-ui-toolkit trunk where the trusty build would be against ubuntu-ui-toolkit from the archive.
<balloons> welp.. heh..
<fginther> hmm, but I guess these are qml apps and don't really 'build' per-se
<balloons> for < trusty what are we trying to achieve?
<fginther> balloons, I really don't know the answer to that. The reason older distros were supported before was that we wanted to support developers who were still on those distros
<fginther> now that we have a 1.0, can we say to them "it's saucy and trusty or you're out of luck"?
<fginther> I would prefer to drop anything < saucy
<balloons> these builds drop into a ppa.. so it's really was only the ppa stuf.. although you can also say now that if they someone on say quantal wouldn't be able to build there package locally
<balloons> man that sentence.. I'm just trying to think of what the big deal with building these on non saucy / trusty targets is
<nik90> fginther: afaik the clock does not friends, hence it does not have it as a dependency
<nik90> fginther: as for qt5-default, that is weird
<fginther> nik90, sorry I didn't mean the friends package literally :-), but "qt5-default and similarly-named-packages"
<nik90> fginther: ah okay..
<nik90> fginther: but since the clock depends on UITK which in turn depends on qt5-default, I am guessing we do not need to specify it as a dependency
<fginther> nik90, that's correct
<fginther> nik90, balloons, it's possible that ubuntu-calendar-app and others are incorrectly specifing too many build dependencies
<fginther> I'll try a quick test
<nik90> fginther: +1
<nik90> fginther: can you let me know if removing redundant depencies work for calendar app etc? I just had a quick look at the clock app debian/control file and see that it depends on qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin, qtdeclarative5-localstorage-plugin and qtdeclarative5-xmllistmodel-plugin which are technically not required if a user has the UITK installed on their system
<fginther> nik90, it didn't work. https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/ubuntu-calendar-app/remove-build-deps/+merge/192579
<fginther> nik90, ubuntu-clock-app is using the qmltestrunner during the build to do some testing, that's what requires the additional deps
<fginther> balloons, shall we revisit this tomorrow? I would like a better understanding of this from asac and others
<paugre> Hi all! I just started to work with an app that is supposed to fetch data from a website and display it. I'm quite new to programming in general and absolutely new to QML etc. Is there anyone around that could give me some assitance in how to fetch data from websites? Would be awesome! :)
<balloons> fginther, yea.. things are kind of held up
<balloons> I'm wondering if I shouldn't send along a mail giving everyone a heads up
<balloons> I don't want to hold merges up for too long
<fginther> balloons, good idea, I'll send out a message to ubuntu-touch-coreapps
<balloons> fginther, ty
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-25
<Mirv> bzoltan: FYI ui-toolkit test problems https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1244523
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1244523 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ubuntu-ui-toolkit (app) test failures in trusty" [Critical,New]
<bzoltan> Mirv: damn it
<Mirv> bzoltan: apps, though, not UI toolkit itself, but needs investigating
<Mirv> ie. does it comes from ui toolkit changes that shouldn't be changed, or are the apps at fault
<bzoltan> Mirv: Looks like a MainView propertz issue
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy (or should that be grumpy?) Sourest Day! :-D
<Noskcaj> JamesTait, It's nearly saturday though.
<JamesTait> Noskcaj, it is!  Weekend! \o/
<Noskcaj> I mean, it's 4 hours from it where i am
<JamesTait> Show off! :-P
<Noskcaj> :)
<aquarius> why's it a sour day?
<aquarius> I have quite a sour smoothie here, if that counts :)
<randomcpp> mhall119: I've updated to Friends 0.2, but did the api change?
<om26er_> renato_, hey! online ?
<tmoenicke> gusch: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-moenicke/ubuntu-keyboard/ubuntu-keyboard-language-menu-3/+merge/192691
<blaroche> whats the best way to contact canonical with problems submitting an app?
<tmoenicke> gusch: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-moenicke/ubuntu-keyboard/ubuntu-keyboard-language-menu-3/+merge/192697
<tmoenicke> gusch: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-moenicke/ubuntu-keyboard/ubuntu-keyboard-language-menu-5
<tmoenicke> gusch: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-moenicke/ubuntu-keyboard/ubuntu-keyboard-language-menu-5/+merge/192699
<fginther> mhall119, with the release of saucy and touch 1.0, is there any change to our support for the core apps?
<fginther> mhall119, i.e. do we still want to make sure that developers can use all supported distros (precise -> trusty)?
<mhall119> fginther: in terms of development or running them?
<fginther> mhall119, for development
<fginther> mhall119, we now build all 5 distros in CI to make sure that we don't regress any of them
<fginther> mhall119, in order to build precise and quantal, we have to use the sdk-team/ppa which also means we build/test against not yet released sdk components
<mhall119> fginther: I think testing only needs to be done on saucy and trusty
<mhall119> and we don't need to build .debs anymore, they should all be click
<fginther> mhall119, we still need debs for desktop work
<zoopster> anyone clue me in on how to install a click package to test on my phone outside of the "software store beta"
<blaroche> is anyone around with the ablilty to completely delete an application in MyApps? or know the proper way to make such a request?
<ogra_> hey ho
<ogra_> are there any known issues with uploading click packages to the store atm ?
<ogra_> i always get a http 400 error
<rschroll> zoopster: On my desktop, I can install click packages with 'sudo click install --force-missing-framework --user=$USER <file.click>'.  Presumably, that works on the phone as well.
<ogra_> on the phone better use:
<rschroll> There's probably a better way that works directly from your desktop, but I don't know it
<ogra_> pkcon install/local /path/to/click
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> pkcon install-local /path/to/click
<ogra_> as phablet user
<rschroll> listen to ogra, not me
<zoopster> heh...ok so I can wget or adb it over and install it using pkcon..thanks!
<zoopster> blaroche: you can delete it - use the "delete forever" link on the right side
<ogra_> (or you can just bump the version number by one)
<blaroche> zoopster: thanks, i did that.  rschroll advised on the mailing list its actually just hidden
<zoopster> blaroche: ah good
<blaroche> ogra_: i'm wishing i just did that now
<mhall119> davmor2: ping
<davmor2> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> davmor2: what's the status of Zeegaree getting published for 13.10?
<mhall119> are all of the 13.04 apps just being copied over?
<mhall119> or do they have to get re-build or re-published individually?
<davmor2> mhall119: the latter
<CajunTechie> Hello everyone. I'm having trouble uploading my application to developer.ubuntu.com. I'm always getting a 400 error. Any ideas what might be going on?
<mhall119> CajunTechie: is it an SDK app?
<mhall119> or legacy/gtk?
<CajunTechie> mhall119, Nope, just a plain old regular app. It let me upload the original version but the update is failing
<CajunTechie> It is GTK based
<mhall119> CajunTechie: what's it called?
<mhall119> CajunTechie: and at what screen do you get the error?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-26
<dmj_nova> zoopster: you around?
<dmj_nova> any reason a desktop app published in the software center wouldn't be available for saucy?
<randomcpp> is jdstrand here?
<randomcpp> mhall119, ping
<Elleo> presumably all the containment stuff around click packages prevents unrestricted writing to the disk? What's the correct way to request a writable file path?
<nik90> Elleo: I think it is better to use a Sqlite storage or Ubuntu One database for this. They write automatically to the correct location.
<nik90> Elleo: although if you want to write to a specific location nonethless, jdstrand is the person you should talk to about this.
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, I have to have a real file path; it gets passed to libspotify for its caching so I don't have any real choice
<Elleo> I guess I'll wait for jdstrand to be around :)
<Elleo> ah, he's in #ubuntu-touch
<nik90> Elleo: are you making a spotify client or something?
<Elleo> nik90: yep, porting meespot: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErscrflfQKI
<nik90> Elleo: wow awesome!
<Elleo> :)
<Elleo> main challenge now is getting it playing nicely with all the security stuff on the device
<nik90> Elleo: I am guessing I need spotify premium though to stream it on the mobile
<Elleo> yeah
<Elleo> all apps using libspotify can only work for premium users unfortunately
<nik90> hmm I need to upgrade fom Spotify unlimited to premium..but having Spotify on ubuntu touch would be awesome
<nik90> looking forward to seeing it :)
<Elleo> :)
<Elleo> the code's all up on github if you fancy hacking around with it at all: https://github.com/Elleo/cutespotify
<Elleo> but at the moment it doesn't work reliably on the device, so it's not much use for general users yet
<Elleo> plus you have to go through all the hassle of signing up for api keys and such
<nik90> Elleo: I work on the ubuntu clock app. I can help with the UI when possible
<Elleo> cool :)
<nik90> Elleo: I will create a g+ post on the ubuntu app developer community to get more eyes on this project
<Elleo> thanks :)
<X2NE> Hallo
<Elleo> nik90: for future reference it seems that apps are allowed to write to .local/share/<package name>/ without any restrictions :)
<nik90> Elleo: yup I knew that..infact the sqlite storage actually writes the database into .local/share/package-name
<nik90> Elleo: however since you wanted to write to a specific location, I figured you would run into app confinement issues.
<Elleo> nik90: nah, I just needed a path that I could write to, libspotify allows you to specify the path it uses
<Elleo> now I just have to figure out why it crashes after login on the device (but not on my desktop) and it'll be vaguely usable :)
<popey> Elleo: is there a click package I can test? ☻
<AskUbuntu> Where is the gtk# widget for windows forms in mono? | http://askubuntu.com/q/366418
<Elleo> popey: well there's this: http://mikeasoft.com/~mike/com.mikeasoft.cutespotify_1.3_all.click but it's not really much fun to test yet, for some reason it crashes immediately after login when used on a real device (but works fine on a desktop machine)
<Elleo> I did have it logging in without problems on the device before I "fixed" a bunch of other things, so it should be sortable
<Elleo> just having a bit of trouble tracking down where exactly things are breaking
<popey> minor niggles....
<popey>     "lint_control_architecture_valid_contents": "found binaries for architecture 'all': CuteSpotify, lib/libspotify.so, lib/libspotify.so.12.1.103, lib/libspotify.so.12",
<popey>     "lint_maintainer_format": "invalid format for maintainer: Michael Sheldon"
<popey>     "desktop_Exec (cutespotify)": "found unexpected Exec with architecture 'all': ./CuteSpotify"
<popey> unrelated to your crash issues of course
<a_muva> how to get user HOME dir in QLM?
<Elleo> yeah, I know nothing about click packaging and just mangled something together quickly
<popey> heh
<Elleo> how do you get lint checking of click data?
<popey> 22:12:41.430 I [offline_authorizer.cpp:297] Unable to login offline: no such user
<popey> thats odd
<Elleo> popey: I believe that's expected
<popey> Log in:  "No error"
<popey> last thing in the log...
<Elleo> once you've logged in correctly and have offline storage the offline authorizer will let you login that way
<Elleo> but on first login it doesn't have offline credentials for you, so then goes on to online auth
<Elleo> yeah, running with gdb results in a corrupted stack that ends somewhere in libspotify
<popey> oof
<Elleo> unfortunately the stack corruption means I can't see what part of cutespotify is calling libspotify at that moment
<Elleo> although libspotify does a bunch of async stuff internally, so that might not help anyway
<popey> time to engage insane levels of logging in the app
<Elleo> yeah
<Elleo> I'm currently peppering everything with qDebug() statements
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-27
<Elleo> okay... next problem; how do I prevent my app from being suspended when it gets put in the background/the phone gets locked?
<Elleo> ah, from browsing the mailinglist archives it'd seem running apps in the background isn't supported at all :/
<Elleo> that's rather crippling for a music player
<Elleo> heh, found a crude way of hacking around that restriction for now, at least until proper background daemon stuff is implemented
<Elleo> perhaps not, that seems to lead to mir crashing a lot :/
<popey> Elleo: we can set exceptions for some apps
<Elleo> popey: yeah, I just noticed that the music app had its apparmor thing set as "unconfined"
<Elleo> was about to see if I could do that myself :P but I guess it needs special privileges
<Elleo> popey: who should I speak to about getting such an exception?
<popey> good question
<popey> i know if you set it unconfined in the click package and submit it to the store, we get stopped and have to manually review the code
<popey> we already have some exceptions, music is just one
<Elleo> setting it to unconfined doesn't seem to alter the background behaviour
<Elleo> unless apparmor is still using the old profile
<popey> oh, no, sorry, I was confused
<Elleo> oh?
 * ogra_ desparately tries to get a back button in a qml wrapped webapp ... 
<ogra_> seems there is no documentation for UbuntuWebView at all
<ogra_> my app has a toolbar, but no objects in it ... i would imagine enabling a toolbar button should just be matter of setting a property, but i cant seem to be able to find which one
<popey> Elleo: there's a lengthy thread on it at the moment on the ubuntu phone list
<popey> "Thoughts on inhibiting app suspend via application lifecycle"
<Elleo> okay, will take a look
<Elleo> I found a few posts from a while back mentioning future plans to allow apps to have daemons in the background
<popey> unfortunately it's still a bit up in the air
<popey> yes, exacly
<Elleo> which would be kind of doable, but a massive pain
<popey> so not complete yet
<Elleo> since it'd involve completely refactoring the app
<popey> well it's possible we may have a background service provided by the system for music specifically
<Elleo> not entirely sure that'd help with spotify
<Elleo> since it has to process small buffers of audio data sent from libspotify
<Elleo> rather than something that can be easily handed off to a non-spotify aware process
<popey> right
<popey> worth bringing up on the list then
<Elleo> will do
<karty> hello
<karty> is there any IDE to design touch apps over drag and drop?
<karty> other than QTcreater
<goldenratio> Hey.. need help
<goldenratio> I can't find Ubuntu Touch under project templates..
<karty> hello em kinda new to this app development stuff but not to programming .... need some info regarding the development stuff pattern. somebody could help me out please ?
<Elleo> karty: not entirely sure what you mean by "development stuff pattern"? but there's a slim chance I might be able to answer a question or two
<Elleo> I've only been hacking around with ubuntu touch stuff for a few days though
<alinaseri25> REGISTER m09361996698 alinaseri25@gmail.com
<nik90> Hi Everyone, Can anyone let me know where I can find documentation concerning friends and sharing images or text with social networks?
<nik90> I intend to write a post similar to http://nik90.com/adding-infographics-to-ubuntu-phone/ to make it clear for users to quickly pick up that feature in their programs
<popey> nik90: someone else was looking for that. i couldn't turn up any docs, but it seems ureadit (on lp) has code to do that
<popey> sharing that is
<nik90> popey: ah okay. That should be good enough
<nik90> thnx
<aquarius> mzanetti, ping
<aquarius> mzanetti, the xbmc remote is yours, yes?
<aquarius> mzanetti, it won't connect to my xbmc: the host is detected, but tapping the host says "connection failed: connection refused". The xbmc remote on my iphone connects and controls xbmc fine, so I don't think it's a server issue.
<nik90> aquarius: take a look at https://plus.google.com/111980561516715514914/posts/33cvBpAzhWK
<nik90> aquarius: the OP solves it in his comments
<aquarius> aaah, so he does
<aquarius> nice
<aquarius> that suggests...what? that the xbmc remote forr Ubuntu Touch works differently to other remotes?
<aquarius> still, if it works, I'm happy :)
<nik90> :)
<aquarius> and... that does in fact work. Sweet.
<aquarius> thank you :)
<a_muva> anyone familiar  with FolderListModel in QLM?
<aquarius> a_muva, mot in any detail, I'm afraid. I used it once, but a while ago. Sorry.
<a_muva> I'm trying pass a variable to folder property but it's not working., not sure why.
<a_muva> if I hard code the string everything works but if I use string property it does not.
<a_muva> somethink like folder: "/home/user"- works
<a_muva> but folder: userPath - does not
<aquarius> weird.
<Elleo> when is the userPath property being populated?
<Elleo> is it possible that FolderListModel is loading when its still empty and then not handling the change correctly?
<aquarius> that's what I was wondering
<aquarius> the whole declarative magic does tend to screw up in that sort of situation :)
<Elleo> heh
<aquarius> actually...shouldn't it be something.userPath ?
<aquarius> if userPath is a property *on* folderlistmodel, why would you not just set folder directly?
<Elleo> depends, it might be a context property
<Elleo> rather than a property of a qml thing
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-20
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad: I only have 10 mins left, is there anything you think needs to be done immediately?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, no; i'm here for the next few hours
<akiva-thinkpad> I'll play around with the css
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad: Great :) I will be going to sleep soon. I assume you aren't in the UK then haha! Have fun, let me know how you get on
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, I'm canadian
<akiva-thinkpad> A nephew of sorts to the ol union jack
<DS-McGuire> Email me and CC in FunctionPlastic if you can if you need anything and I will get back to you asap.
<DS-McGuire> I see, lucky, I don't want to sleep haah!
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad: Forgot to ping you
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, cool beans
<akiva-thinkpad> see you tomorrow
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, make a habit of autojoining this irc channel
<akiva-thinkpad> mailing lists bother me to no end
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad: How do I do that!? OMG, that would be so helpful!
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, are you using a web client
<DS-McGuire> I am using Smuxi as my IRC client,
<akiva-thinkpad> or a program like hexchat?
<akiva-thinkpad> never heard of smuxi :P
 * akiva-thinkpad checks
<akiva-thinkpad> I like hexchat btw; i think thats what most people use
<DS-McGuire> It is the USC. What are you using? I don't mind changinf.
<DS-McGuire> Installed.
<DS-McGuire> So easy to do haha!
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
 * akiva-thinkpad loves ubuntu
<DS-McGuire> I don't know how you do that but I love it too!
<akiva-thinkpad> smuxi looks surprisingly alot like hexchat
<DS-McGuire> Right, I will set this up now and then go to bed.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, ah type /me
<DS-McGuire> Thanks for your help :)
 * DS-McGuire learnt a new trick
<akiva-thinkpad> you can also do this /list for a list of channels,
<DS-McGuire> sweet
<akiva-thinkpad>  /part for leaving a channel with a message
<DS-McGuire> Thanks :)
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, there is alsoa  bot here you can invoke commands to
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookie | DS-McGuire
<ubot5> DS-McGuire: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<DS-McGuire> That's pretty sweet! :D
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, and you of course know that you can use tab to autocomplete names
<DS-McGuire> I know that :)
<akiva-thinkpad>  /join allows you to join other channels... mmm yah everything else you probably know
<akiva-thinkpad> just right click the channel you are in, and set it to autojoin
<akiva-thinkpad> You can also set it to play a noise when you join
<DS-McGuire> That's awesome, thanks a lot :)
<daniel_> All set up :)
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, np; I log off when my computer is off, but I am here whenever I'm awake
<akiva-thinkpad> daniel_, cool beans
<daniel_> Ah, not yet as it seems.
<daniel_> Need my name back.
<daniel_> akiva-thinkpad, I am almost the same.
<akiva-thinkpad>  /msg nickserv identify DS-McGuire password
<akiva-thinkpad> have you registered with nickserv?
<DS-McGuire> I think I have.
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<akiva-thinkpad> fyi
<akiva-thinkpad> nickserv handles your names
<akiva-thinkpad> chanserv handles permissions of channels
<DS-McGuire> Yeah, I did set it up a while ago.
<akiva-thinkpad> !irc
<ubot5> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<akiva-thinkpad> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<akiva-thinkpad> yah tons of little factoids
<DS-McGuire> Hm, guess I haven't registerd. I will set it up tomorrow, thanks for getting me this far :)
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Goodnight :)
 * DS-McGuire waves
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, o/
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire,
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Anything I can help with?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, want to know a good tip on doing css editting?
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, sure
<akiva-thinkpad> I watched a brief video, it helped tremendously
<akiva-thinkpad> if you want to know what edits what, just right click the thing you want to edit in firefox, and go inspect element
<akiva-thinkpad> you can hit the checkmark boxes on the right, and see what the site will look like with properties disabled
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Oh I knew that. That's the way I was trying to do the css in the sub.
<akiva-thinkpad> want to see the video?
<akiva-thinkpad> ah cool
<akiva-thinkpad> yah
<DS-McGuire> Oh I didn't know the last bit!!
<DS-McGuire> That's awesome!
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookies
<ubot5> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<akiva-thinkpad> yes they are
<DS-McGuire> Thanks :)
<DS-McGuire> haha!
<akiva-thinkpad> i'm at the moment trying to edit the search box
<akiva-thinkpad> the icon of the magnifying glass isnt displayed right :P
<DS-McGuire> Hmm, I will take a look now, I wont change anything though without saying.
<akiva-thinkpad> same
<DS-McGuire> Awesome :)
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, could you edit the toolbar at the very top
<akiva-thinkpad> so its not all in caps
<akiva-thinkpad> ?
<DS-McGuire> I will take a look :)
<akiva-thinkpad> cool
<DS-McGuire> Do you have RES?
<DS-McGuire> Nevermind
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, don't know what that is :P
 * akiva-thinkpad is not a web developer in any sense of the word
<DS-McGuire> The reddit enhancement suite, a FF and chrome addon.
<akiva-thinkpad> oh yah
<akiva-thinkpad> I do have that
<akiva-thinkpad>  :P
<DS-McGuire> Haha :P
<akiva-thinkpad> damn this cold is getting heavy
<akiva-thinkpad> i'm about to head to the store and pop some raw garlic and orange juice
<DS-McGuire> If you're unwell don't be pushing yourself.
<DS-McGuire> This can always wait :)
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, i'd die of boredom if that were the case
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Haha, that's the reason I couldn't sleep :/
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, heh :P
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I have fixed the header but I cannot get it the first letter of each word to be a capitol
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, hmmm
<akiva-thinkpad> still better
<akiva-thinkpad> ubuntu is capitalized after all :P
<DS-McGuire> are you working on "spacer" for the search bar?
<DS-McGuire> Good :)
<akiva-thinkpad> mmmmm a bit confusaled
<akiva-thinkpad> I don't see why the other icons are showing
<akiva-thinkpad> on hover it doesnt.
<DS-McGuire> Yeah I can't figure that out either.
<DS-McGuire> We have two search bars.
<akiva-thinkpad> I think I need a way to inspect the non hover
<akiva-thinkpad> we do?
<DS-McGuire> Yep, inspect the very right of the current seach bar
<DS-McGuire> search*
 * DS-McGuire has gone to make coffee
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, what is ubuntufr
<akiva-thinkpad> is that ubuntu french?
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, That is another subb reddit that I believe this css code was used from.
<akiva-thinkpad> oh I think the other search if for search results
<akiva-thinkpad> is*
<akiva-thinkpad> don't take my word too strongly though
<akiva-thinkpad> my second time editting css is bount to be full of ignorance.
<DS-McGuire> Don't worry :) I think that there is a "submit" div box that is outside of the "search" box, if that makes any sense, it should be inside it.
<akiva-thinkpad> okay doke
<DS-McGuire> But I don't know how to fix it haha!
<akiva-thinkpad> css is confusing :P
 * akiva-thinkpad should probably sit down and learn the syntax
<DS-McGuire> It is very haha, we will get it though :) This is how you learn.
<akiva-thinkpad> yep
<akiva-thinkpad> okay I have some mail I need to send regarding some code I wrote
<akiva-thinkpad> feel free to edit at will
<akiva-thinkpad> any chance you can take off the bold on : stylesheet
<akiva-thinkpad> and lower the ubuntu logo (or heighten it).
<DS-McGuire> Where do you want the bold removed?
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll screenshot it
<DS-McGuire> The logo I am very confused about how it actually gets rendered however I should be able to fix its spacing.
<DS-McGuire> Okay :)
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire,
<akiva-thinkpad> http://i.imgur.com/N3cWxCr.png
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, btw, shutter is an amazing application
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<DS-McGuire> I will take a look at that :) Shutter is amazing :)
<akiva-thinkpad> uploading directly to imgur is great
<DS-McGuire> Sure is :)
 * DS-McGuire getting coffee
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I cannot get it to change font, are you sure it's in bold?
<akiva-thinkpad> fairly sure. its all caps. Anyways not that big of a deal
<akiva-thinkpad> I am editting the reddit logo in gimp, the one with the reddit text beside it
<DS-McGuire> If it helps I think I have fixed search...
<akiva-thinkpad> nice
<DS-McGuire> That's great :)
<DS-McGuire> Let me know when you are done with the image you are working on, I am trying to make that orange bar smaller.
<akiva-thinkpad> heh okay
<DS-McGuire> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, oh lol nvm
<akiva-thinkpad> it already exists
<akiva-thinkpad> i didn't see the white because of the white background
<DS-McGuire> No problem, last thing and I am going back to sleep, take a look at the sub, do you prefer it this way or not? I was wondering if we could keep up with the origami style.
<DS-McGuire> Talking about the background.
 * akiva-thinkpad is looking
<DS-McGuire> We would need to get rid of the white to make it look better.
<akiva-thinkpad> looking good
<DS-McGuire> Like it?
<akiva-thinkpad> yep; better than before.
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<DS-McGuire> Awesome,  give me five more mins and I am done ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> nice
<Linus_> hi i installed ubuntu sdk. However i can't see anyting on devices menu. when i selected devices menu, i just can see empty screen. have i missed something??
<akiva-thinkpad> Linus_, hey
<akiva-thinkpad> Linus_, did you install ubuntu or are you still using a virtual machine?
<Linus_> HI ~ i installed ubuntu main O/S
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
<akiva-thinkpad> Linus_, did you install the latest sdk?
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<Linus_> yes it is 14.04 version
<akiva-thinkpad> Linus_, http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<akiva-thinkpad> the one in the repositories is not as
<Linus_> ah
<Linus_> sdk
<akiva-thinkpad> current
<Linus_> yes
<akiva-thinkpad> yah
<akiva-thinkpad> Linus_, also most of us are on 14.10
<akiva-thinkpad> though 14.04 should be fine
<akiva-thinkpad> 14.10 is a bit less stable, but it has all the latest up to date things in it.
<Linus_> have a update??
<akiva-thinkpad> Linus_, uhm?
<Linus_> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> Linus_, 14.10 is testing. Good for app development.
<Linus_> when i installed ubuntu
<akiva-thinkpad> 14.04 is stable.
<Linus_> i seleced language korean
<Linus_> it can be problem??
<akiva-thinkpad> nope
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> korean should be fine
<akiva-thinkpad> !korean
<ubot5> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<akiva-thinkpad> just in case you forgot :)
<Linus_> ok
<akiva-thinkpad> Linus_, what version of the sdk do you have?
<akiva-thinkpad> Linus_, do you have teamviewer?
<Linus_> not yet
<Linus_> i just followed ubuntu tutorial
<akiva-thinkpad> Linus_, http://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<akiva-thinkpad> Linus_, ah good
<akiva-thinkpad> try again :)
<akiva-thinkpad> When you start the sdk, a wizard should come up
<akiva-thinkpad> asking you to create an emulator
<akiva-thinkpad> or a kit
 * akiva-thinkpad has a cold
<Linus_> ubuntu sdk 14.10
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
<akiva-thinkpad> good
<Linus_> i installed teamviewer
<akiva-thinkpad> Linus_, mines still downloading
<akiva-thinkpad> Linus_, I have a very slow connection where I am
<akiva-thinkpad> very very very slow.
<akiva-thinkpad> :(
<Linus_> fine
<Linus_> :D
<akiva-thinkpad> Linus_, oh, actually, its done
<akiva-thinkpad> whats your address?
<Linus_> 946 812 680
<Linus_> this??
<akiva-thinkpad> perfect
<akiva-thinkpad> password?
<Linus_> c8s88x
<akiva-thinkpad> should be like 8027
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<Linus_> its very slow for me so I am having difficulty interacting with this :P
<akiva-thinkpad> jiwan, Ping
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
<akiva-thinkpad> go ahead; type
<jiwan> thank you :)
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<jiwan> can you tell me what problem is?
<akiva-thinkpad> emulator is being created as we speak
<akiva-thinkpad> the problem was
<akiva-thinkpad> that you did not have the right repository installed
<akiva-thinkpad> speak*
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> now you will always have this
<jiwan> oh thank you
<akiva-thinkpad> oh, check out this terminal:
<akiva-thinkpad> its really useful
<jiwan> ok i see
<akiva-thinkpad> you can hide it by pressing f12 ; very popular in linux
<akiva-thinkpad> shutter is useful for screenshots
<jiwan> cool!! thank you
<akiva-thinkpad> np
<jiwan> this is my first time using linux
<jiwan> so i was really counfused;;
<akiva-thinkpad> see?
<jiwan> yeap
<akiva-thinkpad> I use shutter to help explain issues with software
<akiva-thinkpad> makes it easy to share.
<akiva-thinkpad> ubuntu is really powerful
<akiva-thinkpad> press the left alt
<akiva-thinkpad> this is the hud
<akiva-thinkpad> this allows you to execute menu commands.
<akiva-thinkpad> type "preferences" in the hud
<akiva-thinkpad> jiwan, sorry I have to go!
<akiva-thinkpad> see you later
<vitimiti> Hi
<linus_> i made device but it was fail and then sudden something appeared device which was cat:
<linus_> http://i.imgur.com/s7riy1q.png
<linus_> it can't be removed
<linus_> and also i can't make new device
<brasilrobotics> hello for everyone!
<popey> nik90: do you want the clock pushed to store?
 * popey is sat next to balloons so this is an ideal opportunity if so
<nik90> popey: can you ask rpadovani to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/dynamic-pageheadstate-load/+merge/238594 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/unload-innerclocktexture/+merge/238630. after which we can push to store
<nik90> rpadovani: ^^
 * balloons floats expectingly
<rpadovani> on it
<nik90> thn
<nik90> thnx*
<popey> nice one
<ahayzen> jdstrand, ping
<popey> ahayzen: carries on after phone is disconnected... dnuno if it will continue to next track
<ahayzen> popey, hah reopen the app choose another song then hit stop
<popey> uh, its still playing after i close the app!
<ahayzen> popey, thanks for testing :) we're really close to being confined now
<rpadovani> nik90, I found a bug testing your branches, but not related: try to create an alarm and deactivate it, it sounds anyway!
<nik90> rpadovani: I remember facing this issue a long time ago, I thought I was imaging stuff since I couldn't get charles to reproduce it
<mihir_> launchapd goes crazy ...bahhh
<nik90> rpadovani: can you check on https://launchpad.net/indicator-datetime for my old report and reopen it with your comments
<rpadovani> nik90, I'm pretty sure, it happens both on pc and on phone
<nik90> rpadovani: so you get the issue using trunk as well? or only when you add my branch?
<rpadovani> nik90, also on trunk: on phone I have the store version
<nik90> ok
<rpadovani> nik90, I don't find your old bug...
<nik90> I haven't made changes to the alarm switch code,
<nik90> yeah I searched for it as well, cant find it
<ahayzen> vthompson, try this https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/remix-image-size-fix/+merge/238883
<vthompson> ahayzen, will do in a few
<ahayzen> vthompson, :)
<rpadovani> nik90, approved both
<nik90> thnx rpadovani
<mihir_> boiko: hey , here is MR for calculator on which we are waiting for design reviews , https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1365564/+merge/233400
<mihir_> rpadovani: i see some conflicts on MR , can you check and updates ?
<boiko> mihir: nice, let me see what I can do
<rpadovani> mihir_, sure
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, can you reproduce bug 1382730 ?
<ubot5> bug 1382730 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Cannot create new notes" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382730
 * mzanetti tries
<mihir_> popey: who is cmake expert near by ?
<mzanetti> mihir_: what up?
<mihir_> hey mzanetti
<mzanetti> dpm: works for me
<mihir_> we will need some help to make cmake work for calendar.
<mzanetti> mihir_: is there a branch I should look at?
<mihir_> mzanetti: wait i'll give you it's an old branch need merge will do that now.
<mzanetti> dpm: I'm afraid its the issue where the server just stops responding for some reason. still haven't found a way to reproduce though. just happens sometimes
<dpm> mzanetti, weird, though. I can still read notes. In any case, it's still reproduceable on my phone
<mzanetti> dpm: hmm... does it happen all the time for you?
<mzanetti> dpm: coffee break now. lets discuss that in person there
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, coming in a minute, I can show you on my phone
<rpadovani> mzanetti, where are you?
<Linus_> http://i.imgur.com/m11RiS8.png
<Linus_> hi
<Linus_> i have question
<Linus_> how to install developer tools??
<Linus_> after this message, emulator is exit
<mzanetti> dpm: hey, found the issue. one liner, rpadovani is fixing
<rpadovani> mzanetti, dpm https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/1382730/+merge/238904
<nik90> popey, balloons: Feel free to upload clock app rev 157 to store.
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all guys!
<PaoloRotolo> Can someone explain me how to use mirscreencast please :)?
<dpm> rpadovani, thanks for the superquick fix! I added a comment -> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/1382730/+merge/238904
<rpadovani> dpm, you're right
 * rpadovani goes to hide
<rpadovani> himself
<dpm> rpadovani, ok, applying your patch to the right file fixes the problem. Does the fix need to be applied in both places?
<rpadovani> dpm, yes, I applied only in tablet version
<mihir_> hey mzanetti
<mihir_> here is MP https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/filesRestructure/
<rpadovani> dpm, pushed
<mihir_> it works with desktop , but it has some build Dir issues , would be great if you can help.
<mihir_> mzanetti: ^^
<mzanetti> ok
<mihir_> mzanetti: thank you.
<kunal> renatu, I was talking about this defect
<kunal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1347836
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1347836 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Events saved to birthdays calendar don't appear in timeline" [High,Confirmed]
<ahayzen> vthompson, try this again now :) https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/remix-image-size-fix/+merge/238883
<renatu> kunal, ok this should be easy to implement
<mihir_> renatu: could you help us on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1362781
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362781 in Ubuntu Calendar App "After date recurrence end is not functioning." [High,Confirmed]
<mihir_> renatu: the recurrence of dates is not functioning as it should.
<renatu> mihir, could you create a small example with the problem? I will take a look tonight
<ahayzen> popey, our daily standup meeting is at lunch time?
<popey> ahayzen: we could probably move that ☻
<popey> or you can go without food
<popey> YOUR CHOICE!
<ahayzen> popey, well we are all here so maybe just meet for lunch would be easiest :)
<popey> kk
<DS-McGuire> Anybody have any feedback for the design (CSS) of this: https://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppDev
<mihir_> renatu: here is the example  :D https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-ndZxmwbBE&feature=youtu.be
<mihir_> renatu: let me know if you required any more information.
<renatu> mihir, I need a qml example :D
<renatu> a small code
<mihir_> renatu: bahhh , qml code for ? sorry i am lost.
<renatu> mihir, a small qml code with the bug
<renatu> a simple qml file where I can easily reproduce the bug
<mzanetti> mihir_: lp:~mzanetti/ubuntu-calendar-app/some-cmake-fixes
<mzanetti> mihir_: it should work on the phone again
<mzanetti> probably not perfect yet
<mihir_> mzanetti: i'll merge with my trunk and will update you , thanks a lot.
 * DanChapman can tell it's sprint week as his inbox is getting hammered
<ahayzen> vthompson, http://pad.ubuntu.com/BZrLMRFlu7
<popey> beuno: can we talk about multiple versions of apps in the store at some point this week please?
<kenvandine> beuno, and adding an API we can use in the ContentPeerPicker to recommend apps that provide content handlers :)
<mzanetti> jhodapp: hey, indeed, SoundEffect doesn't suffer from this
<jhodapp> mzanetti, nice!
<jhodapp> mzanetti, so it's acceptable?
<mzanetti> jhodapp: I guess the fact that Audio is blocking so much is still an issue. But relativates the urgency
<jhodapp> mzanetti, can you add a description of what you used to your bug report for reference?
<mzanetti> sure
<jhodapp> thanks
<beuno> popey, MAYBE
<popey> beuno: MAKE IT SO!
<mihir> hey mzanetti probably this is regarding CMake , not sure but could you check , http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/1072/console ?
<rpadovani> dpm, where are you?
<dpm> hi rpadovani, at the Beverly room
<rpadovani> dpm, do you have 5 minutes?
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen, getting late here. I might be tottering off to bed
<dpm> rpadovani, perhaps in ~15 mins at the coffee break?
<rpadovani> dpm, sure, no problems!
<ahayzen> balloons, late? ... jenkins is failing with that issue where the screen is too wide again
<ahayzen> balloons, in the past 3/4 attempts 2 have failed :/
<ahayzen> balloons, eg http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/1073/artifact/music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_next_previous%20%28with%20mouse%29.ogv
<balloons> fginther, ^^
<balloons> fginther, looks like something happened with the window manager / xserver size changes
<balloons> did you commit the config so it didn't get lost on generation?
<fginther> balloons, the xvfb content is still there
<fginther> balloons, it's there in the console log :/
<balloons> fginther, to be fair I didn't read the log :-)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, well, your fix for switching account doesn't work properly. It actually loads a new account, but doesn't disconnect from the old one, so you have notes from both accounts
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hmm... right... well, that's not that place
<mzanetti> rpadovani: we need to clear the model somewhere
<mzanetti> let me see
<balloons> fginther, ahh right.. I see the 400x600 line at the bottom
<rpadovani> mzanetti, seems evernote guys hasn't tested the switch account, lol
 * rpadovani installs evernote on android
<mihir> mzanetti: let me know when you get some time, will see at your place.
<balloons> fginther, but I don't see anything about the window manager
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah.. :)
<vitimiti> Hi
<mzanetti> rpadovani: something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8605636/
<fginther> balloons, I'll try to find you before EOD
<popey> balloons: http://popey.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.3.latest_amd64.click could you upload that pls?
<popey> balloons: also http://popey.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.terminal_0.5.latest_amd64.click please
<popey> ah crap, filename might be a problem.
<popey> balloons: file manager should be 0.3.303 and terminal should be 0.5.161.
<balloons> popey, version is indeed bad
<balloons> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/157/changerequest/
<balloons> reject both uploads
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, ping
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, ping
<akiva-thinkpad> pong
<DS-McGuire> hah!
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, nice work
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Thank you :)
<akiva-thinkpad> I like the "App-Dev"
<akiva-thinkpad> there are still bits of work to do, but now its at a point where it looks sane
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, what you working on now?
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I am creating a very simple logo for the top left so it doesn't just say "Ubuntu".
<akiva-thinkpad> Top left? Isn't there a logo beside it already?
<DS-McGuire> Yeah, that's the reddit logo, take a look, you will see.
<nik90> DS-McGuire: can you move the "hot, new, rising" quick links below the header like in most subreddits? it otherwise appears too big
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, hey o/
<akiva-thinkpad> hows it going?
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: hey
<nik90> just had dinner
<akiva-thinkpad> ah lucky fellow
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, what did you eat?
<akiva-thinkpad> Roti?
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: lol...no I had calzone
<akiva-thinkpad> ah :P
<DS-McGuire> nik90, I am struggling a lot with that bloody banner. I will do that but honeslty for now I don't see it to be a massive issue. I wanted the sub reddit to mimick this web page: http://design.ubuntu.com/web-style-guide
<akiva-thinkpad> oh this is nice stuff
<nik90> DS-McGuire: ah ok, np
<akiva-thinkpad> nice work DS-McGuire
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Thank you, I am very proud of how sharp that banner looks on my 1080p screen.
<akiva-thinkpad> I love that effect at the top, with the diagonal lining edge
<DS-McGuire> Which bit? I am confused. Use shutter :)
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, http://i.imgur.com/CrZsp1g.png
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I see what you mean, I like that too :)
<Jarli> Hi is anyone here familiar with Gnome Nanny?
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, o_O
<akiva-thinkpad> whats that?
<akiva-thinkpad> ah parental control
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, why; are you looking to edit the source code?
<Jarli> A parental control tool that seems to have died out, but its wonderful in power
<Jarli> I was considering it, but I need to get a baring on how it was built
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, ah good to know
<Jarli> there is a ton of possibility there for it, one of my biggest grips with it is there is absolutely no documentation with it
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, is there an api?
<Jarli> for example it uses dansguardian, and .nbl files (compiled black list) in some special format for it
<Jarli> you can still dl it
<Jarli> The last reported change on it was back in 2010...
<akiva-thinkpad> interesting.
<Jarli> But I tested it last ngith and it works great
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, some apps are like that :P
<Jarli> besides the huge fact that you either need to find the stock .nbl (online) or add every blacklisted site individually
<Jarli> which is rather painful to do
<akiva-thinkpad> ah so you want to streamline that?
<Jarli> I do, even if ti was importing just a plain text document rather than this .nbl file
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, I havnt worked with gnome apps all that much, but I do know they have an sdk
<akiva-thinkpad> I think jono bacon did a tutorial way back using it; I bet you would be able to import it into that, and start working on it.
<Jarli> I havent ever worked with them, but I'm willing to to bring this app back, it has a ton of potential to be a new standard
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, do you want to rewrite the UI in QML?
<Jarli> I quiet honestly don't even know where to begin, I havent done any linux programming ever
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, ah very cool
<akiva-thinkpad> good for you to be honest :)
<akiva-thinkpad> So what do you like most about the application? Its functionality, or its user interface, or what?
<akiva-thinkpad> What do you want to preserve?
<Jarli> The tools it has built in are everything a parent would want, (why something like sugar and qimo don't have this functionality is beyond me) but it needs to be built
<Jarli> Time restricts, allowed websites, and blacklist functionality
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, alright so you are more about the functionality
<akiva-thinkpad> do you plan on having this be used long term on Ubuntu?
<Jarli> so a parent doesn't have to helicopter around their child all the time, making sure some adult content doesn't appear when they are online
<akiva-thinkpad> got it ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> i'm trying to find the source for it...
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, the last commit was 2014 actually :)
<Jarli> was it, where?
<Jarli> can you provide the link?
<akiva-thinkpad> ah but it was all translations
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, download bazar explorer
<Jarli> (on windows atm)
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll show you how to branch this
<akiva-thinkpad> okay, well uninstall windows
<Jarli> haha
<Jarli> at work
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, hahaah!
<Jarli> can I get back to this chat in say 15 minutes?
<Jarli> gotta drive home
<akiva-thinkpad> and penalize yourself whatever you think is fair.
<akiva-thinkpad> ah yah
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm here for the next 8 hours
<Jarli> I'll be back. Thanks
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, What else needs to be done? I can't think of anything.
<balloons> mihir, can you and kunal look at the utc issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1291225
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1291225 in Ubuntu Calendar App "autopilot tests fail when run in UTC+1 timezone" [High,Confirmed]
<balloons> mihir, tomorrow veebers and I and yourselves I hope are going to try and land the fix for the autopilot date picker issue
<balloons> remember the overflow error?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, the font on the buttons need to be unbolded, and made larger.
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Sure, will take a look now :)
<balloons> mihir, https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1328600
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328600 in Autopilot "Autopilot lacks support for large timestamps" [High,In progress]
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, Also I can't tell, but I think the black text on the sidebar needs to be replaced with coolGrey
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Yeah, I did notice that earlier.
 * akiva-thinkpad is working on the filemanager app
<akiva-thinkpad> bah wish dpm was kicking around
<mihir> balloons: yup i do remember
<mihir> balloons: so we need to update AP according to that.
<Jarli> Just starting up a live CD
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, good to hear :)
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, do you not use ubuntu regularly?
<Jarli> but does this look "easy enough" from what you've seen?
<Jarli> and where did you see that this was last updated this year?
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, its all logic, so its simple in that sense.
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, on launchpad
<akiva-thinkpad> its was a translation though
<akiva-thinkpad> not a feature
 * akiva-thinkpad is trying to think of the oldest app he still uses...
<Jarli> I run windows for the bulk of my systems (gaming rigs) servers and other devices Ubuntu constantly, kids laptop Qimo
<akiva-thinkpad> oh neat
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, well now that steam is available on Ubuntu, you may be able to do all your gaming on ubuntu.
<Jarli> Just dling the live cd, should only be another minute or two
<akiva-thinkpad> Although to be honest, I sort of hate games; they distract me from getting work done!
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> take your time
<Jarli> eh im doing the Nanny for a cousin really (and his parent) the functionality that I want is already there
<Jarli> it just needs to be refined, and maybe simplified for the blacklist importing portion
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, do you want to hardcode blacklists in?
<Jarli> No, I want to make the functionality of ading multiple blacklisted domains easier
<akiva-thinkpad> thats it? Okay. Do you want to fork it, or do you want to see if your patch will be merged?
<Jarli> as it is now, adding domains to the blacklist or whitelist is cumbersome, (name description and url, the import blacklist function from what I can see only supports .nbl files (which I can't figure out how to compile)
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, mmmm, interesting.
 * akiva-thinkpad thinks jarli is going to have fun :)
<Jarli> smashing my head against a wall eh?
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, only if its written in c++
<akiva-thinkpad> (which it probably is)
<Jarli> do you have the source to look at it?
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, let me know when you have it installed
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, oh and feel free to ask any question, even if its really stupid
<Jarli> I will don't worry
<akiva-thinkpad> although i take it you have some programming experience on windows?
<Jarli> Some, mostly very short scripts
<akiva-thinkpad> ah looks like this is python
<akiva-thinkpad> its your lucky day :)
<Jarli> to remove the mundanity from the repetitive tasks
 * akiva-thinkpad whips out geany
<Jarli> the boss is only giving my 30 minutes to work on this. (damn her parents always calling us down to eat) don't they know I have things I wanna do
<brendand> nik90, this is a really weird bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1383484
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, your wife?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1383484 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm time selection jumps around after timezone has been changed more than once" [Undecided,New]
<Jarli> might as well be, we've been together for yearas
<Jarli> years*
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, propose to her; you get tax credits if you are married I hear :P
<Jarli> 500MB left to go
<Jarli> only if you get bumped into a higher tax bracket ( ie going from making 50Grand a year single) to 120g a year married
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, move to canada then :P
<akiva-thinkpad> you can do income splitting, or at least you will be able to.
<Jarli> We would get bumped up some, but it wouldn't even be worth it with the way the US tax laws are, I'd probably end up paying more
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, You know what I love; burger king
<akiva-thinkpad> Good ol canadian burger king
<akiva-thinkpad>  :)
<Jarli> hahaha, yeah.... you're funny akiva-thinkpad
<Jarli> you know what I love, good ol american Tim Hortins
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, no thats canadian ; headquarters in Canada
<Jarli> haha, I know
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, something about lower taxes
<Jarli> it was a jab that a US company bought them
<Jarli> BK what a load of crap that is
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, hey hey; thats what you get for having high corporate tax rates.
<Jarli> buys TH, to move it's HQ to canada to save on taxes, the US should triple tax them
<akiva-thinkpad> Yah, then what you should do is built a berlin wall
<Jarli> 90% of the top corporations pay less that 1% of there total tax bill if they were a human being
<akiva-thinkpad> you know, to keep the canadians out (and not the americans in) :P
<Jarli> ha
<Jarli> It might work, until russia attacks america through canada
<Jarli> then it'll be keeping the russians out
<Jarli> that land bridge and all, that Sarah can see from her back yeard
<Jarli> yard*, the ditz
<akiva-thinkpad> nah; russians military is not organized enough.
<Jarli> akiva-thinkpad:  can we trade contact information because I don't know if I'll be able to get started on this
<Jarli> who needs to be organized if have a tank... I mean come'on
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, yah np
<akiva-thinkpad> i'm always in this channel when I'm on
<akiva-thinkpad> so
<akiva-thinkpad> my lp page is
<akiva-thinkpad> ah dpm
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways
<akiva-thinkpad> my lp page is: https://launchpad.net/~akiva
<Jarli> very good
<Jarli> I don't have a lp page, but maybe
<Jarli> anyway I can send you my private details on that LP site?
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, make yourself an lp page
<Jarli> doing it now
<akiva-thinkpad> and if you want to grab me, i'm always online here. I hate communicating over email
 * veebers waves to mihir 
<mihir> hey veebers
<veebers> mihir: balloons tells me your working on the calendar app :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> conference/canonical? Is there something going on right now?
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir is the calendar app expert
<mihir> veebers: yup kunal and I are working on calendar
 * akiva-thinkpad really should get his merge up to snuff.
<Jarli> akiva-thinkpad: just sent you a message on LP
<akiva-thinkpad> cool
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, enjoy your dinner
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, can you offer feedback to this :http://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppDev/comments/2jq6g5/feedback_xlarge_large_or_medium_for_the/
<akiva-thinkpad> its the headers utilizing different font sizes.
<veebers> mihir, kunal awesome, me must get together this week re: autopilot, datetime and calendar testing etc. :-) (I'm sure balloons has already suggested this)
<mihir> veebers: he has just few mins back , sitting next to us :D
<veebers> ^_^
<akiva-thinkpad> Also most of your suggestions have been implimented. I am unfamiliar with the dialer functionality that you speak of, and so I will need a screenshot to work off of. Was this functionality in before?
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm ^
<gcollura> how can I get the list of selected indexes with the optionselector?
<mihir> veebers: sure let us know what kind of things would like to test to fix this issue and figure it out whether it is (Calendar,Test Case ,AP) :P
<akiva-thinkpad> gcollura, an index in a list I presume?
<akiva-thinkpad> list item *
<akiva-thinkpad> ah opion selector.
<veebers> mihir: can you provide some details for me to eyeball: where the testcase is, what the error is and the easiest way to run the test for myself
<akiva-thinkpad> gcollura, the property is selectedIndex as I recall.
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, take a look at the buttons on the right, what do you think?
<mihir> veebers: sure let me get into that , i vaguely remember anything , and how to break that test :D :P
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, ah the spacing is nice! and it matches the search
<akiva-thinkpad> you read my mind
<akiva-thinkpad> text needs to be centered, and the spacing width needs to be set to 0px
<akiva-thinkpad> and the text should be a bit bigger imho
<veebers> mihir: sweet. Lets make sure to meet f2f about this during this week while we're all in the same place
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Fantasic, it needs some tweaking but I will do that another day. I am very tired today so I will call it a day. I will be here tomorrow.
 * DS-McGuire waves goodbye
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, it looks great
<akiva-thinkpad> o/
<DS-McGuire> o/
<gcollura> akiva-thinkpad, I've set multiSelection: true, I think selectedIndex doesn't work in this case
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, it might be worth sending a couple of screenshots showing the different options with the different font sizes
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, but in theory, is there not a standard size for the header font already?
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, right now its set at large. Do you know if there is a bool flag I can use to see if the platform is currently a phone?
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, I always assumed it was x-large, but as you can see, on a phone, that does not leave much space for a path to be displayed.
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, I'm fine with either, but considering you are pretty much mark shuttleworth, I'd pass it by you.
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, one thing we could do is display the full path in the dark grey seperator at the bottom of the header. Ive seen some apps do things like this.
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: hi, there was something you wanted to discuss?
<ajalkane> (it's Arto)
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, yeah, that could be a good idea, have a look at calendar perhaps
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, ah hey
<balloons> popey, so did we fix the clicks?
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, well right now I am at a stand still as to what to do next, and whether its fit to start rewriting the tests.
<akiva-thinkpad> Since you and dpm are here, I was hoping to get some final feedback.
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, when you talked about having history, well we now have the latest path history that is always displayed until you change the path, and we also have the back button.
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, one thing I do not know how to do, is to perform a check on whether the device running hte app is currently a phone, so I am not sure how to hide the unlock full access option.
<akiva-thinkpad> does all this make sense?
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, yeah, I wouldn't worry too much about showing the history. I think if we end up implementing it, it should be on a different branch
<ajalkane> yeah, I would hold off about the test writing for a bit. Until the functionality has been reviewed, I think there might some twiggling as this is quite big (but necessary) change). Otherwise you might end up redoing the tests many times.
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, okay so great; I can defer that until after?
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, yes, my thoughts exactly. I like how its ended up.
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: the logic how to do it is in current branch. I'll dig it up, just a sec
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, yeah, that sounds reasonable
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, cool beans. Thanks for your feedback. Before I start writing the tests, do I need to find someone on the design team to bug?
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: basically it's enough to inspect this variable: pageModel.onlyMTPPaths
<ajalkane> if that is true, "Unlock full access" needs to be shown.
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, interesting; thanks
<akiva-thinkpad>  I'll go check that out now.
<ajalkane> About the places menu and the pull-up thingy...
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, I think it's fine. We're at the Canonical sprint this week, along with the designers. I'll see if we can chase some of them for you
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, cool beans.
<ajalkane> I think the most important stuff should be in the header as buttons. Secondary important things (Create folder perhaps?) could be easily accessible from the pull-up thingy. The least important things IMO in the header's "left-overs" button, dunno what's that called.
<ajalkane> That's how I feel anyway, but other opinions are insteresting
<ajalkane> Another thing, you replaces "up" with "back". Is there yet any way to get "up" in the hierarchy now?
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, yes
<akiva-thinkpad> double click the current folder
<ajalkane> that goes up?
<akiva-thinkpad> so if you are in home, double click "home"
<akiva-thinkpad> yes
<ajalkane> okay... could it be single-click? Is there a drawback to having it single-click?
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, Not really; I just wanted to be modest
<ajalkane> haha..
<ajalkane> yeah no I like that as up, but single click would be even greater
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, its there, but it won't confuse anyone
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, okay I'll change it
<ajalkane> Thanks, that's great
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<ajalkane> During this week I have pretty much time to put into this, so I'm happy to review and  test and comment on this branch you're working on
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, afaik, I can only have two icons up in the header, unless I do something with the flickable.
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, thats great. one thing I want to get implimented,
<ajalkane> Ok... I'm not well-versed with all the restrictions with that
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, it was a learning experience for me too :p
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, what do you think of this: on the folder part
<akiva-thinkpad> like not the header, but the flickable with all the folders
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm thinking left swipe should go "up"
<akiva-thinkpad> and right swipe should go to "down" I guess you would call it
<ajalkane> I've thought about that also
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, its possible with this branch now
<akiva-thinkpad> if you want to do it, and then merge it into this branch, i mean
<akiva-thinkpad> with all that time you have available :)
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<ajalkane> though "down" does not make any sense. It'd make sense with "back" and "forward"
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, Well back goes backwards in history
<akiva-thinkpad> not up one directory.
<ajalkane> yeah, then right swipe would go forward in history
<akiva-thinkpad> oh you want to do it by history? ah
 * akiva-thinkpad kicks himself for removing that functionality
<ajalkane> because there's several possible ways to go "down" in dir hierarchy it doesn't make sense. History on the other hand is not problematic
<akiva-thinkpad> I was working on forward history before
<akiva-thinkpad> I decided against it.
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, mmmmm no, you could go down in dir heirarchy in my branch, as long as you already went up
<ajalkane> oh nice. It's not bad idea, though I'm not sure what the Touch designers would think about that
<ajalkane> ah so it was kind of history
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, yes :P
<akiva-thinkpad> memoryRow
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, are there any blue prints in place by the way?
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, Do you think the filemanager should have a select, drag to another folder option?
<ajalkane> Blueprints as in "todo" lists, yes. As in detailed UI designs, no, as FileManager has always been a not-so-core core app ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: yes sure, and multiselect. At least in the future.
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, how would that work with touch though
<ajalkane> Those are definitely things that are useful to work on. Multiselect is already implemented in file selector mode
<akiva-thinkpad> because if you click with your finger to draw one of those rectangles...
<ajalkane> basically I think perhaps some button that would go to multiselect mode, and then you could click each item you want to select
<akiva-thinkpad> oh yah that is right
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, ah interesting, like a toggle
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, I was thinking also maybe a two finger pinch
<akiva-thinkpad> err
<akiva-thinkpad> the opposite of a pinch
<ajalkane> I think very simple solutions are good for such mobile apps. There could be "select all" somewhere to select a whole bunch of files
<ajalkane> but I'll have to be away now for some time
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, oh yah a select all option would be great.
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, do you have much experience with keypress functionality. Looking at the blueprint; backspace to go up seems like a reasonable idea
<vitimiti> I need to link QuaZip/-lz to my project in the CMakeLists.txt. I only know how to do this on a .project file... How can I link to the external library to be able to use QuaZip?
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, didn't you solve this issue already :P
<vitimiti> I think not
<vitimiti> It keeps with the same errors
<akiva-thinkpad> bah foiled again
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, do you love cmake yet?
<vitimiti> akiva-thinkpad, it was easier with the .project file, but well...
<akiva-thinkpad> yep :/
<vitimiti> undefined symbol: _ZN6QuaZipC1ERK7QString <- It's the only error, so it should be the linking of the library
<vitimiti> I have tried with find_package, but the module doesn't seem to be there
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-21
<vitimiti> I have copied the header files needed for quazip and it still doesn't work
<vitimiti> At least now it is QuaZipFile what complains
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, how goes the music app ?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, it goes good :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, good to hear :)
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, we're really really close now :) hopefully hehe
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, yah my email has been filled up with your merge requests. you guys have been busy
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah and lots offline as well
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, anything you are particularly proud of?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, u'll see hopefully ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, heh; you mean I'll have to wait until the phones are released?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, mainly lots of polish today though and landing a few other bits
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, no wait until i push the code online aha
<akiva-thinkpad> Nice.
<akiva-thinkpad> Are you going to the ubuntu online summit?
<akiva-thinkpad> 14.11 ?
<akiva-thinkpad> https://launchpad.net/sprints/uos-1411 ahayzen
<akiva-thinkpad> erm
<akiva-thinkpad> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah i will be but thats next month...i don't plan my next day aha
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<akiva-thinkpad> this is my first one; I'm pretty excited.
<ahayzen> yeah lots of sessions to get involved in, its good fun :)
<akiva-thinkpad> I miss so many of these events because I never know they are going on in the first place.
 * ahayzen tries to think where he hears of most of them
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, I actually found it on here http://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppDev/
<ahayzen> yeah usually on AppDev across social media or podcasts i suppose
 * akiva-thinkpad does not do enough social media 
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, ping me when you make a nice big release of the music app; I want to be the first to test it.
<ahayzen> G+ UbuntuAppDev is usually enough
<akiva-thinkpad> oh never knew about that
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, we are hoping to make a click tomorrow so i'll ping it across for u to test :)
<akiva-thinkpad> nice
<akiva-thinkpad> Can you install click packages on the desktop?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, erm no...but u can branch and then run from terminal :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, will have to wait until unity8 makes it to the desktop I take it?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah we need mir and things
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, figured as much
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, you have got these two on G+ https://plus.google.com/communities/111350780270925540549 https://plus.google.com/111697084657487423167/posts
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, thanks adding them now
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, and the mailing lists are good to follow as well
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, probably
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks appreciate it
<akiva-thinkpad> mmmm I really dislike g+'s design. so sporatic with things sitting all over the place.
<ahayzen> its too slow on my machine to load lol
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, gotta give that typewriter a new ribbon, and update its ram
<ahayzen> my machine is fast...just FF&G+ seem really slow
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, I notice that chrome is pretty quick when I start to use it, but I always go back to ff because I find its search to be so much nicer.
<akiva-thinkpad> Chrome bugs me for some reason
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, duckduckgo is doing interesting stuff; apparently they embedded support for askubuntu in it
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, i have duckduckgo as my homepage these days been trialling it instead of google, its been quite interesting
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, is it good enough to use yet?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, they seem to chime the open source bell a bit more than Google, which is why I am considering switching.
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, like probably 80-90% of the time...sometimes you just have to be a little more specific in your search
<akiva-thinkpad> interesting
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, and other times it is far better than google with like the integrated stackoverflow answers
<akiva-thinkpad> VERY interesting
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, one thing that really bothers me about googles search algorythm, is when I search for the ubuntu help pages
<akiva-thinkpad> it always shows 0.1 version
<akiva-thinkpad> and I have to navigate around to find 14.10
<ahayzen> hah yeah and you sometimes get the qt4.8 before 5.3
<akiva-thinkpad> I know
<akiva-thinkpad> that bugs me so much!
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: I don't have at all experience with keypresses, but there's already some keypress code in file manager - I think it should be pretty easy to take as an example and adapt to that.
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, all it says is "keypress"!
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> true that
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, going to the ubuntu online summit?
<akiva-thinkpad> https://launchpad.net/sprints/uos-1411
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: that one might be a bit difficult what with the work intervening :). Will see, would be nice though
<akiva-thinkpad> gtg
<akiva-thinkpad> later
<akiva-thinkpad> o/
<ajalkane> But going to sleep now too, cya tomorrow
<vitimiti> Hi
<dpm> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-docviewer-app/add-plugin/+merge/237545
<dpm> dholbach, ^
<dpm> dholbach, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-docviewer-app-utopic-amd64-ci/43/console
<popey> ahayzen: dpm vthompson we're in istanbul for the music app design update session...
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti ok, copy and paste an image from internet to a note works well \o/
<rpadovani> (I love when we find feature we didn't know to have)
<mzanetti>  \o/
<mihir> mzanetti: when you get time could you push that changes ?
<mzanetti> mihir: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8606830/
<mihir> mzanetti: thanks i'll try  and update you.
<ahayzen> jdstrand, ping
<jdstrand> ahayzen: hey
<ahayzen> jdstrand, hey so last confinement thing... we moved to rtm and we're getting this..
<ahayzen> jdstrand, Oct 20 04:41:08 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [17638.562210] type=1400 audit(1413776468.504:177): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.672" name="/home/phablet/.cache/QML/Apps/" pid=28161 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<ahayzen> jdstrand, i assume this is todo with application caching? but i don't see the same denial for other apps?
<jdstrand> ahayzen: this is bug #1381620
<ubot5> bug 1381620 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "apparmor read denial on ~/.cache/QML/Apps/" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381620
<ahayzen> jdstrand, so is it safe to ignore for now?
<jdstrand> ahayzen: I'm told it is just noise and doesn't affect anything
<ahayzen> jdstrand, awesome so we can probably land our confinement branch :)
<funcpla> Are other mods of /r/UbuntuAppDev here?
<dpm> ajalkane, swordfish http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/
<mihir> dpm: why suddenly pot file  is being updated by itself ?
<mihir> and we have to do revert all time and that's annoying :(
<dpm> mihir, it's updated on every build. You can either revert as you are doing, or remove the ALL keyword in the rule that builds the template in po/CMakeLists.txt
<mihir> dpm: okay gotcha.
<jdstrand> ahayzen: nice! :)
<balloons> mihir, /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/ubuntuuitoolkit/_custom_proxy_objects/pickers.py
<balloons> mihir, then the test is /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/ubuntuuitoolkit/tests/custom_proxy_objects/test_date_picker.py
<popey> fginther: calendar doesn't autobuild at http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calendar-app-click/ - why?
<popey> balloons: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calendar-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.calendar_0.4.515_all.click
<popey>  beuno on the individual app stats pages, we get ~2 weeks of graph. Is there a view where I can see further back, or the raw data?
<mihir> nik90: you around ?
<vitimiti> Hi
<dpm> hey rpadovani, ajalkane is implementing the bottom edge for file manager and has some questions. I thought as you implemented it for Reminders not too long ago, you might be able to give him a hand. Are you with the Telegram guys now?
<dholbach> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-docviewer-app/pep8-fixes/+merge/239114
<dholbach> dpm, lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-docviewer-app/missing-import
<beuno> popey, I don't think so. File a bug?
<popey> ok
<vthompson> ahayzen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8618033/
<balloons> mihir, how goes it?
<nik90> balloons: can you push out a new clock to the store?
<nik90> rev 158
<mihir> balloons: i guess we had problem of docking picker and getting values back to the caller object.
<mihir> balloons: that was the reason we used this way.
<balloons> nik90, ack will do
<nik90> thnx
 * nik90 goes back to dinner
<balloons> mihir, can you file a bug / show some demo code that does this?
<balloons> nik90, uploaded.. popey review?
<popey> balloons: nik90 approved
<mihir> balloons: sure , but still let me figure out . before filing bug
<mihir> zsombi: t1mp is there any way i can dock DateTime control as  PickerPanel.openDatePicker does ?
<zsombi> mihir: DateTime control?
<mihir> zsombi: i meant DateTime Picker
<zsombi> mihir: PickerPanel opens the DatePicker... I Don't get your question...
<mihir> zsombi: yes it does, but we're unable to get the object in Autopilot.
<zsombi> mihir: if you want to show a time picker, then you need to set the mode for the openDatePicker, check teh docs
<mihir> zsombi: yup , it works well as expected , the only thing we are not able to get it objectName in Autopilots, is there anyway we can achieve this ?
<zsombi> mihir: I don't think so...
<mihir> zsombi: can i file bug for this , or this is not possible ?
<zsombi> mihir: I don't think we can do anything about that AP is not finding an object somewhere...
<zsombi> mihir: perhaps you should check with someone from AP
<mihir> zsombi: hmm okay , will do that. thank you.
<mihir> balloons: ^^ for your reference.
<zsombi> mihir: so, do I understand you that the problem is that AP is not finding the DatePicker opened by the PickerPanel?
<zsombi> mihir: (just for my records :)
<balloons> zsombi, mihir is asking how to assign an objectname in this case
<zsombi> balloons: mihir: AFAIK PickerPanel.openDatePicker() returns the object opened...(unfortunately not documented, so that's a bug!) , which is either the panel or the popover... and AFAIK you can look for an object based on any property, not just objectName, so that might help
<balloons> zsombi, very true, indeed you could use a parent object and select the child based upon the property
<zsombi> balloons: +1 ;)
<balloons> zsombi, but of course if he is using openDatePicker, the autopilot helper for the toolkit won't work
<zsombi> balloons: uhh...
<balloons> I think I'll have a play with him locally and see if there's some tweaks we can do
<mihir> balloons: sadly , AttributeError: 'MainViewTestCase' object has no attribute 'print_tree'
<mihir> balloons: this is the testcase , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8619373/
<Jarli> Hey akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, heya
<akiva-thinkpad> hows it going?
<Jarli> Its going, just got everything setup
<Jarli> Should I dl the installer for that or try and get the src instead?
<Jarli> and thanks again
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: I've done some improvements to your file manager header branch
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, did you have bazar
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, oh great!
<ajalkane> I'll do a merge request to your branch
<akiva-thinkpad> i worked on it a bit this morning in bed
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, yes please do that
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, what did you do by the way?
<Jarli> let me find bazar
<ajalkane> I considered removing the path history, but seeing how much you must have worked on it I tried another approach. I changed ">" into "/" and i think now it's not confusing
<Jarli> Bazaar Explorer?
<akiva-thinkpad> I implimented a up, down, backwards, and forwards button
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, ah perfect.
<ajalkane> many little things and fixes, mainly the Places pullover
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, yes
<akiva-thinkpad> oh great
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, here lets exchange screenshots
<Jarli> should I also get Bazaar Version Control?
<ajalkane> The places pullover is still buggy, it doesn't respect the theme. But I will need to ask around here if someone knows what's the matter with it
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, erm, that should come with bazar explorer
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, get guake as well
<akiva-thinkpad> and shutter
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, thats cool
<Jarli> I've already dl'd the other list you gave me, those included
<Jarli> is there anyway to increase the font size in hex chat?
<akiva-thinkpad> It appears the designers won't have a chance to look at this until probably next week, so we have time to be in the sandbox
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, don't know. I would think so
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, yes
<akiva-thinkpad> press left alt to bring up the hud
<akiva-thinkpad> and type "Preferences"
<akiva-thinkpad> its should be the first thing
 * akiva-thinkpad changes mine to ubuntu mono
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<Jarli> there we go, now I don't need my glasses
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, heh
<akiva-thinkpad> okay open up guake
<Jarli> :-)
<Jarli> ok
<Jarli> F12 to use it I'm assuming
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, I definitely want your feedback on something
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, yes
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, the only other time you use f12 is when you are inspecting the source code of firefox :P
<ajalkane> damn accidentally tried merging into trunk
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, lol
<Jarli> OK, so really noob question, how can I dl the source code to begin looking at it, and get it going
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, thats what were gonna do
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, in guake btw, go to the settings first, and change the opacity to be darker
<akiva-thinkpad> Thats what I usually do
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways
<Jarli> I was reading the source at work on the site there, and there are no mark-ups at all
<ajalkane> Well, hopefully it's linked to correct branch
<ajalkane> now
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, :DDDDD
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, Jarli, okay in guake go type "cd ~" ; as that means go home
<akiva-thinkpad> ~ = home
<Jarli> yep
<akiva-thinkpad> now you are probably already in home but whatevs
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, type "mkdir Programming"
<Jarli> mkdir Programming
<Jarli> haha
<akiva-thinkpad> thats, "Make a directory called Programming"
<Jarli> wrong window
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> then cd into Programming
<Jarli> done, ok im in programming
<Jarli> yep
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, okay now we will use bazar
<akiva-thinkpad> type "bzr branch lp:nanny"
<akiva-thinkpad> Branch means... fork, sort of
<akiva-thinkpad> lp: means launchpad
<Jarli> yep
<akiva-thinkpad> nanny is the name of the project page
<Jarli> its dling
<Jarli> 368 revisions....
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, that just means 368 changes or times its been committed.
<Jarli> oh good, cause it says Branched, I assumed that there we just that many versions floating out thtere
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, okay open the dash, and find geany
<Jarli> k thats running
<akiva-thinkpad> alright now I have to find the project page :P I don't develop python projects that often
 * akiva-thinkpad starts poking around
<akiva-thinkpad> feel free to poke around too
<Jarli> https://launchpad.net/nanny
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, ah here it is; download glade
<akiva-thinkpad> this is the gtk3 sdk
<Jarli> in guake or in term?
<akiva-thinkpad> jarli whereever. Get it from the software center
<Jarli> terminal
<Jarli> much easier
<akiva-thinkpad> suit yourself
<Jarli> can guake download and install like terminal, or is it just a programming editor?
<Jarli> I guess I just answered my own question since I made a folder
<Jarli> eh
<akiva-thinkpad> guake is a terminal
<akiva-thinkpad> yes :P
<Jarli> yah :-)
<Jarli> anyways Glade is downloaded
<akiva-thinkpad> sorry was in the washroom
<Jarli> no problem
<Jarli> just don't let it happen again :-!
<Jarli> :-P
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, mmmm, this does not appear to be a glade project
<akiva-thinkpad> :O bah !
 * akiva-thinkpad wants to figure this out...
<Jarli> * uninstalls glade
<Jarli> can I help some how
<Jarli> ?
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: I still need to work on the "Unlock full access", so I'll do something about that today later or most likely tomorrow. After that I think I'm very happy with the changes, and we'll see what others think
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, okay before you go, let me get your opinion on something
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, http://i.imgur.com/7S82DZO.png
<akiva-thinkpad> okay so I was playing around with it today. I didnt really like the button on the top right to be a "Backwards" in history button; I found it pretty unintuitive
<akiva-thinkpad> so i was thinking of moving the navigation buttons down into the small header at the bottom.
<akiva-thinkpad> so what they represent, is backwards and forwards in history, like nautilus has,
<Jarli> I like that idea akiva-thinkpad, but also you could add the navigation pane onto the left of the image
<akiva-thinkpad> and "Up" and "Down" for going in the parents
<akiva-thinkpad> left of which image?
<Jarli> http://i.imgur.com/7S82DZO.png
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, there is no left --- :P
<Jarli> add a left column
<akiva-thinkpad> this is for a phone
<Jarli> im saying add it :P
<akiva-thinkpad> so there won't be space.
<Jarli> ah
<Jarli> well
<akiva-thinkpad> ^_^
<akiva-thinkpad> and there actually already is a pane there when the manager expands
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, okay back to your project
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: I don't think that goes well with Ubuntu Touch design language and other core apps. Try out my branch, I think navigation is now a breeze. Single click on the current folder and up you go
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, anyways, sorry; not terribly familiar with building the project files for gnome applications, so this is a learning experience myself.
<ajalkane> But I gotta go now, will be back later in evening
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, okay. Later
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks for the work
<Jarli> sorry last comment on yours, you could do something like a game-pad thumb controller at the top near the 3 - - -
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, heh; That would be tough
<Jarli> adjust it to the left of the file or menu item there to the top right, left 1 use something like <^>
<Jarli> and a down one as well as needed
<Jarli> but it would be simple, all of the navigation in one pane
<Jarli> (end-user) wise
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, I think I might copy what nautilus does.... This will be a hard sell
<akiva-thinkpad> I could add a pane on top as well.
<akiva-thinkpad> Maybe I'll do that.
<Jarli> akiva-thinkpad,  what specifically does nautilus do?
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, Oh it just has a backwards and forwards button side by side.
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, you gave me an idea though.
<Jarli> ah
<Jarli> what android are you developing for?
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, not android; ubuntu touch
<Jarli> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, have you seen it yet?
<akiva-thinkpad> its slated for a release this december
<Jarli> I've heard about it, but haven't looked it up
<Jarli> isn't it being privately launched?
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, its amazing. Much nicer than android.
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, its being developed in  open source.
<akiva-thinkpad> so
<akiva-thinkpad> nope
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, like you can fork an image right now if you wanted to.
<Jarli> "Users can surface their content naturally and industry can customise endlessly" what the hell is wrong with this description...
<Jarli> surface.... surface.... not Surf
<Jarli> someone smack someone
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<Jarli> Ok anyways, did I thoroughly distract you?
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, just reading through this
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, You may want to download the ubuntu sdk
<Jarli> already did
<akiva-thinkpad> go search for it in google, because there is a custom ppa you should get
 * akiva-thinkpad is just reading through this...
<akiva-thinkpad> okay I think I'm getting close :P
<akiva-thinkpad> bah so many things to do
<Jarli> do I open the client or what?
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, go into nanny, and try to run ./autogen.sh
<Jarli> using ubuntu-sdk
<akiva-thinkpad> I believe this will create a makefile that you can use to open up a project
<akiva-thinkpad> but I am running into dependency issues because this application is quite old.
<Jarli> (I got it running on qimo4kids) no additional items required
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, did you get the project files though ?
<akiva-thinkpad> I am speaking about being able to edit the source code.
<Jarli> Just did a direct install, I had to add a repo though
<akiva-thinkpad> Running the program is different.
<Jarli> how am I supposed to run ./autogen.sh?
<Jarli> from the directory where I dl's the source?
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, "./" and "sh" are basically commands that say "Execute this file"
<Jarli> sorry (still noobed) here
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, no problem :)
<Jarli> I still don't know where I'm supposed to be running this from
<Jarli> and I don't see autogen anywhere
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, oh sorry, in a terminal
<akiva-thinkpad> so guake
<akiva-thinkpad> you want to type "./autogen.sh"
<Jarli> just assuming I need to be in /Downloads/nanny-2.29.4$
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, uhmmm, no, remember we branched nanny in Programming?
<Jarli> there we go
<akiva-thinkpad> I told you to make a directory called "Programming",
<akiva-thinkpad> yah
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<Jarli> installing gnome-common
<Jarli> and gnome-doc-utils
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, I got that far, ; now I am struggling with gtop ~
<Jarli> im at pygtk-2.0
<Jarli> just assuming this is python
<Jarli> which is already installed..
<Jarli> akiva-thinkpad, gtop system monitoring?
<akiva-thinkpad> gtk is a graphical interface
<akiva-thinkpad> python is the programming bindings to that graphical interface
<akiva-thinkpad> so there is also pyqt
<akiva-thinkpad> python-qt
<Jarli> whats the installer for pygtk-2.0 I can't find it
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, welcome to dependency hell >:D
 * akiva-thinkpad suddenly receives a flashback of Opensuse, Yast, and RPMs which rely upon eachother, but won't install
<akiva-thinkpad> The horrors!
<akiva-thinkpad> okay looks like that is actually fairly simple to solve
<Jarli> still don't have pygth-2.0 ...
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, in terminal, go "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<akiva-thinkpad> and then run synaptic
<akiva-thinkpad> "sudo synaptic"
<akiva-thinkpad> that is the old package manager
<akiva-thinkpad> a bit more powerful than the software center
<akiva-thinkpad> and you can find pygtk-2.0 in there I think
<Jarli> searching now
<Jarli> I already have python-gtk2-dev... what the hell else...
<Jarli> found it
<Jarli> akiva-thinkpad, https://pypi.python.org/pypi/PyGTK/2.24.0
<akiva-thinkpad> yep i got that stuff done :)
<akiva-thinkpad> now I am trying to figure out the project file
<Jarli> pygtk-2.0 still "isn't installed"
<Jarli> I installed 2.24...
<Jarli> so wtf
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, did you search for it in synaptic?
<Jarli> I didn't see it in there
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, it should be libgtk-python
<akiva-thinkpad> or something along those lines.
<Jarli> I don't see anything close, all VNC installers
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, sec i'll check again
<akiva-thinkpad> jarli python-gtk2-dev
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, also ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --with-init-scripts=debian
<akiva-thinkpad> that apparently is developer mode
<Jarli> ok let me get this installed
<Jarli> dbus-1 .. one more to go i think
<Jarli> sorry about that had to troubleshoot my internet
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, no problem
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm super busy today so :P
<Jarli> it's night, tell em to go have a coffee :P
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, Well anyways; I am told in #gnome, that python based programs do not typically have workflows, which is true in my experience
<Jarli> so basically it's a pain in the ass to try and revive this app?
<akiva-thinkpad> so what you may end up doing is just editting the text files, make, and then make install to test.
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, I'd see if you could get the developer on irc, and ask him for some advice on workflows
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, in short though... I would say yes, and potentially non fulfilling
<akiva-thinkpad> because this is gtk2 after all
<akiva-thinkpad> its like upgrading windows 2000
<Jarli> I upgraded windows 2000
<Jarli> was totally worth it :)
<Jarli> trouble is just functionality is broken a bit
<akiva-thinkpad> errm, I mean, not upgrading from 200
<akiva-thinkpad> err
<akiva-thinkpad> nvm :P
<Jarli> even if it was just to change the screen position of "Add a domain" to bring to front
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, track down the developer. Ask him what his workflow was like. What ide he used, etc.
<Jarli> idk if you installed and demo'd it to understand what I specifically mean
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, Fraid not :P
<Jarli> any kids?
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, I wish I could have been of more help. Nope not yet
<Jarli> give it a try, you might have an idea of what I mean.
<akiva-thinkpad> I think one of the best filters though is just to have one desktop in the family living room
<akiva-thinkpad> and then the kids can only access it there.
<Jarli> I was browsing the source on launchpad and its all listed there, I just don't know where to begin compiling it
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, I think its an easy process.
<akiva-thinkpad> find the file
<akiva-thinkpad> edit it.
<akiva-thinkpad> make, make install
<akiva-thinkpad> or something along those lines
<Jarli> "or something"
<Jarli> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, this stuff is just a lot of trial and error
<Jarli> oh I know
<akiva-thinkpad> if this was a cmake application
<akiva-thinkpad> I would have had you going by now :P
<akiva-thinkpad> turned out to by some python gtk2.0 app though
<Jarli> It's be great if I could just download the entire source, read over in something like notepadd++ and get a bearing on it
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, contact the developer
<Jarli> I
<Jarli> I'll see what I can do on that
<akiva-thinkpad> yep :)
<Jarli> It's definitely worth trying, he's in Madrid from what I saw on his site
<Jarli> but the "main" site is dead...
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, also remember; you are stepping into the deep end of programming; editting someone elses project with a toolkit you have never used before.
<Jarli> like just a vacant hole of "Here's Nanny, and no info"
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, go to the github page, and find the contributors
<Jarli> no better way to start
<akiva-thinkpad> their github pages usually have contact details in it
<akiva-thinkpad> Jarli, let me know if you need anything else; I do have a ton of work to do :P
<Jarli> Well looks like their new "main site" is @ openshine.com
<Jarli> I'll see who I can reach their
<akiva-thinkpad> gl
<Jarli> thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-22
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, merged :)
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, ah cool :P
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, I had a new idea of how to implimente forward and backwards, so I took that out for the time being
<ajalkane> alright
<akiva-thinkpad> basically I am going to have the left arrow or right arrow visible at all times via the contentx and clicking on them will go either up or down.
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, So the single click is still there, but its only if you click on the arrows beside the labels.
<ajalkane> is it yet in the branch?
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, its experimental at the moment; the last stable branch is basically yours
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, i'm just adjusting it; should have it done in a few minutes
<ajalkane> ok cool
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll show you a screenshot
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, http://i.imgur.com/ylycYF5.png
<akiva-thinkpad> the stuff on the bottom... ignore that :P
<ajalkane> Alright, at least that's explicit without much chances for misunderstandings. Will have to try it in practice once its ready
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, yah exactly
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, I think I'm going to enjargen the icons slightly too
<akiva-thinkpad> make it easier to click
<ajalkane> Trying the current branch, I think that's necessary. With fingers hitting those might be hard
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, yah let me push this one
<akiva-thinkpad> its basically done.
<akiva-thinkpad> little tweaks can be done later
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, okay it should be uploaded
<ajalkane> thanks, I'll try it out
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, :)
<ahayzen> balloons, fginther any ideas what has happened here? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-remix-autolanding/42/ ... seems the job is stuck?
<ahayzen> ... i see "IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device" on the pending generic_land
<ahayzen> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-land/2368/console for the IOError
<ajalkane> Haven't tried it on device yet, only on desktop, but I'm pretty sure the Back / Forward row must be bigger to be usable with fingers
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, agreed
<akiva-thinkpad> I moved it up .5 gu, so that made it slightly better.
<ajalkane> The problem is, does it start to take too much space compared to its utility when it's bigger. We'll probably need some opinions on this.
<akiva-thinkpad> if I extend the spacing .5 on each side, that will make an even 4 gu, which should be enough.
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, definitely. This is a highly customized header so... Even one of the buttons is trying to be hidden
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, btw; if you have a way to actually hide the back action, I'd give you a big ol kiss
<akiva-thinkpad> The only way I can think of hiding it any better, is making a empty icon that is completely transparent.
<ajalkane> are you talking about the "Go back" text + < that needs hiding if there's nothing to back to?
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, no; but I am glad I hid it well enough that you don't know what i'm talking about :P
<akiva-thinkpad> look at the top left corner, and see if you can see a greyed out square
<akiva-thinkpad> an irregular square
<ajalkane> I saw it in the branch I checked out before your latest push. Not anymore after you did the latest push
<akiva-thinkpad> okay i'll screenshot it :P
<ajalkane> oh now that i did a manual zooming i saw it
<akiva-thinkpad> yah
<akiva-thinkpad> sort of like a triangle square
<akiva-thinkpad>  :P
<akiva-thinkpad> setting the visible property does not work
<ajalkane> what's that bugger anyway :P
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, I think you have probably a bit more experience with QML, so I was hoping you knew a proper way to hide this thing.
<ajalkane> so it's there to reserve space for receiving back clicks?
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, its there because I cant @$#^$#@^ing get rid of it!!!
<akiva-thinkpad> >:[]
<ajalkane> heh... yeah the logical thing would be to not include head.actions block at all, but when I tried that one there came another symbol
<akiva-thinkpad>  /not actually angry
<ajalkane> I meant head.backAction
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, yep. I wonder if there is a way to access that component it defaults to
<akiva-thinkpad> and set that to visible:false
<ajalkane> ah, I have to let go for tonight. My eyelids have trouble staying open
<ajalkane> Let that problem incubate for a while in subconsciousness
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, heh; thanks again for that patch
<akiva-thinkpad> that saved me a lot of work that I did not know how to do.
<ajalkane> no problems, and thanks a lot for the branch - much needed work there
<akiva-thinkpad> or rather, wasn't sure what DPM was talking about.
<ajalkane> cya tomorrow
<akiva-thinkpad> later
<vitimiti> Hi
<vinnitu> module "Ubuntu.Web" is not installed
<vinnitu> how to fix?
<vinnitu> import Ubuntu.Web 0.2
<vinnitu> module not found
<vinnitu> somebody help me?
<vinnitu> how to install module Ubuntu.Web
<vinnitu> as I understand it is oxide-qt project
<rpadovani> vinnitu, I think (but I'm not sure) it's qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin
<vinnitu> how to install qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin in such case ?
<vinnitu> $ sudo apt-get install qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin [sudo] password for victor:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin is already the newest version. qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin set to manually installed. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 17 not upgraded.
<vinnitu> I mean qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin already installed
<vinnitu> I also install oxideqt-codecs (but nothing to change)
<vinnitu> maybe I need some project files modification?
<davidcalle> http://www.whizzy.org/2014/08/recording-screencasts-from-the-unity-8-desktop-preview/
<vinnitu> hm... somebody develop apps with Ubuntu.Web?
<mihir> how can we set opacity for Label , any idea ?
<mihir> i tried opacity:1
<mihir> didn't show any change in view though.
<vinnitu> Label {                 id: label2                 objectName: "opavity"                 opacity: 0.5
<vinnitu> it works for me
<mihir> it didn't work for me bah
<vinnitu> when I replace Ubuntu.Web 2.0 with com.canonical.Oxide 1.0 it works
<mihir> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1378140
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378140 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Agenda view doesn't show all events" [Undecided,New]
<popey> mihir: yes, i showed kunal last night in the restaurant
<mihir> popey: okay i made fix for that :) hope that should work :D
<dpm> popey, ahayzen, http://pad.ubuntu.com/scopes-app-data-sharing
<ahayzen> dpm, thanks
<mihir> balloons: lp:~mihirsoni/+junk/testDatePicker
<mihir> popey: around ?
<mihir> popey: the agenda view behaves same as ours in Google Calendar , what would you prefer then ?
<ahayzen> dpm, have you started a etherpad?
<dpm> ahayzen, yes, sorry http://pad.ubuntu.com/coreapps-post-rtm-plans
<ahayzen> dpm, thanks
<ahayzen> popey, ^^
<kalikiana> t1mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/bleedingSections/+merge/239213
<mihir> boiko: ping
<boiko> mihir: pong
<mihir> boiko: i am not sure whom to ask so asking you , what is the Qt.openUrlExternally for going to Systems/Accounts ?
<mihir> boiko: i tried this but didn't work Qt.openUrlExternally("settings:///system/accounts")
<boiko> mihir: good question, according to ken and mardy it is either settings:///onlineaccounts or settings:///accounts
 * mihir tries :D
<boiko> mihir: let me know if it works
<boiko> mihir: kenvandine sent me this:
<boiko> mihir:  settings:///online-accounts
<boiko> mihir: but renatu said you might not even need that, it seems there is an accounts plugin
<boiko> renatu: would you mind explaining how to use that to mihir?
<mihir> boiko: the last one works settings:///online-accounts
<boiko> mihir: nice! :)
<renatu> mihir, boiko , I just updated the address-book to use that
<renatu> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/fix-1372860/+merge/238943
 * mihir looks at MP
<renatu> instead of openning the online account system settings
<mihir> renatu: it is about to remove accounts if they want to.
<mihir> renatu: we can use that in while there are not no accounts.
<tgm4883> Not sure if this is the right place, we're wondering over in #ubuntu why certain things don't show up as available for 14.04 despite being in the repos. For instance  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/inkscape/
<tgm4883> on that site I mean
<popey> tgm4883: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=inkscape
<popey> tgm4883: someone needs to poke apps.u.c
<popey> the database is outdated
<tgm4883> popey: yea, but the it doesn't show up on that site, which IIRC there was a big push to get people to
<popey> not sure where to file a bug for that...
<popey> I am sure there is already one
<popey> bug 1358948
<ubot5> bug 1358948 in Ubuntu Apps Directory "Trusty not listed at apps.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358948
<tgm4883> 2 months, yuck
<popey> oh look, i filed it
<tgm4883> so beuno needs to fix it
<tgm4883> popey: lol, yea i thought that is why you posted it
<tgm4883> you crack me up
<popey> nah, i went to find it
<popey> looks like django_project/config/main.cfg needs updating
<popey> it goes from 10.04 through 12.10
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8630358/
<popey> dpm: do you think we can get https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358948 fixed? who can?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358948 in Ubuntu Apps Directory "Trusty not listed at apps.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> kenvandine: you around on friday?
<kenvandine> popey, yup
<popey> cool, you too elopio ?
<elopio> popey: yes.
<popey> kk
<popey> oops
<popey> wrong E, I meant Elleo ☻
<elopio> phew.
<elopio> I was kind of scared of what you were going to request.
<popey> :D
<elopio> ping artmello: I'm doing something wrong because now on the test set up I have photos and albums, but the albums don't have photos.
<kalikiana> zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pressedOrNotPressed/+merge/239260
<elopio> do you know where we seed the album pictures during the test setup?
<artmello> elopio: not sure, I need to take a look. if i remember correctly we set up a sqlite db
<elopio> artmello: yes, I'm changing that part a little. But I don't understand how the albums that come from the database work ok, but the contents of the album don't.
<elopio> maybe it has to do with the thumbnails directory. I'm changing that a little too.
<artmello> elopio: thumbnails should not affect it (not that I know, at least). But I think I had seen this before (albums with no photos) but only happening on mako
<elopio> artmello: I was trying to do this update in small steps, but everything I change breaks 20 tests :( I'll play a little more with it, and if it takes too long I'll revisit my plan to see if I better start with a different app.
<artmello> elopio: yep, I know the feeling :(
<brendand> ahayzen, you know the track position sometimes sets to zero when seeking (if the track is paused)?
<ahayzen> brendand, yeah thats fixed :)
<brendand> ahayzen, doesn't look fixed here :)
<brendand> ahayzen, so i guess you mean in an update
<ahayzen> brendand, it is fixed in the latest remix don't think it is in trunk though
<popey> kalikiana: heya, are you available for u1db questions?
<elopio> kalikiana: pushed the comments to the branch.
<kalikiana> elopio: cool, will have a look shortly
<elopio> thanks.
<kalikiana> popey: kind of busy right now
<kalikiana> maybe later?
<popey> kalikiana: ok.
<elopio> bzoltan: do you have a bug # for the change on qtmir that caused the sdk tests to fail?
<bzoltan> elopio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1382414
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1382414 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "New qtmir makes UITK AP tests fail" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> brendand, which version of the music app were you using?
<Elleo> popey: yep, I'm around friday, what're you scheming?
<brendand> ahayzen, the one in the current image
<ahayzen> brendand, ah, u don't want to use that ;)
<brendand> ahayzen, where's the right one?
<ahayzen> brendand, either lp:music-app/remix or use the link at the top of this page and follow the instructions at the bottom http://people.canonical.com/~alan/music_remix/readme.txt
<roman_zonov> dpm, are you here?
<ahayzen> brendand, hopefully we'll get that remix in the main image at some point :)
<elopio> bzoltan: there's a quick fix in that bug.
<elopio> I'll make a branch and see if jenkins likes it.
<bzoltan> elopio:  I have seen it -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/bug-lp1382414/+merge/239290
<bzoltan> elopio:  I am tsting it right now
<elopio> bzoltan: awesome
<elopio> bzoltan: we are talking about all the things that are wrong when we have to create our own desktop files. Will look for an alternative.
<kenvandine> popey, your mirror is down!
<JoeyChan> Hello,  geeks,  Could anyone tell me who's the maintainer of "music scanner"  ?
<kenvandine> popey, any chance you have an old click for the google calendar webapp?
<JoeyChan> sth wrong with the language support
<popey> kenvandine: yeah, sorry about that
<kenvandine> popey, that's mission critical man!
<popey> JoeyChan: jamesh, the music app guys can point you at him
<popey> kenvandine: btrfs ☹
<kenvandine> i need an old version of that click to test with
<kenvandine> any chance you have one laying around somewhere else?
 * popey looks
<kenvandine> popey, thx
<JoeyChan> popey:   thx
<kenvandine> popey, testing a silo that fixes updates for that particular app
<kenvandine> or anything with a rather long name
<popey> kenvandine: what version?
<kenvandine> anything older than the latest
<kenvandine> < 1.0.12
<popey> kenvandine: can you not just bzr branch it and make a click?
<kenvandine> popey, i guess... you're so smart :)
 * kenvandine has no clue where that lives
<popey> hah
<kenvandine> popey, ha... seb128 pointed me to one
<kenvandine> from your people page
<popey> ah good call
<akiva-thinkpad> hey all
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, o/
<ajalkane> hi akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> whats up ?
<ajalkane> I put into your merge requests desccriptions of the current two approaches to navigation, so hopefully the designers have time to give some feedback
<akiva-thinkpad> Yep those are great
<ajalkane> you can check those descriptions and add your thoughts if I missed something
<akiva-thinkpad> When this is done; I will make a video of both proposals for comparison
<akiva-thinkpad> No I think they are great
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<ajalkane> ok good, hopefully the design guys have time to give some feedback soon. I'd really like this branch to land soon
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, I think they are at some conference
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm mentioned that
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, I'm about to do another merge with some stuff I did this morning
<akiva-thinkpad> you didnt make any changes, did you?
<akiva-thinkpad> that you want to upload first?
<popey> dpm: we having a meeting in 5 min in Statler B?
<popey> Scopes workshop prep
<dpm> popey, yes
<davidcalle> popey, thanks :)
<Tahmid> Hello
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, hmmmm, actually one thing that I may do... is put my navigation in that new page you created
<akiva-thinkpad> Tahmid, hey
<Tahmid> Hey
<akiva-thinkpad> Tahmid, whats up?
<Tahmid> I am developing an screen shooter app for ubuntu
<Tahmid> I need access to the indicator
<akiva-thinkpad> Tahmid, ubuntu touch?
<akiva-thinkpad> or ubuntu?
<Tahmid> no desktop ubuntu
<akiva-thinkpad> Tahmid, for screenshotting?
<akiva-thinkpad> or shooting?
<akiva-thinkpad> like duckhunt?
<Tahmid> I want my ui to be very clean
<Tahmid> So I thought an icon in the indicator would be enough
<Tahmid> Because the app does not do much
<akiva-thinkpad> Tahmid, Is this what you mean by screenshooting? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1NyIsZXeqU
<Tahmid> Are there Qml based apis for accessing indicators
<Tahmid> By indicator I mean the system tray
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, hey o/
<akiva-thinkpad> hows it going?
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Hello! Everything is good, and yourself?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, going well :)
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Fantastic :)
<akiva-thinkpad> Tahmid, please answer my question btw; IS your app for screenshots? Or screenshooting, whatever that is?
 * DS-McGuire is making food, will respond when he can.
<akiva-thinkpad> cool
<Tahmid> Screenshooting
<akiva-thinkpad> Tahmid, what is screenshooting?
<Tahmid> taking screen shots
<Tahmid> right ?
<akiva-thinkpad> ... ARGHHH
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<Tahmid> What you thought ?
<akiva-thinkpad> Tahmid, shooting is like shooting a gun
<Tahmid> LoL :D
<akiva-thinkpad> so shooting a screen sounded like a game
<Tahmid> Why would anybody want to shoot their screen
<akiva-thinkpad> Tahmid, duck hunt
<Tahmid> Yeah I played that game a lot
<akiva-thinkpad> Tahmid, uhm, so good question
<akiva-thinkpad> you created a screenshot, and you want access to notifications.
<akiva-thinkpad> This is for the desktop
<akiva-thinkpad> so is this for the future desktop under unity8? Or the current unity7 desktop?
<Tahmid> I would just notify that the screenshot is ready
<Tahmid> Current Unity
<akiva-thinkpad> Tahmid, have you ever used the screenshot app "Shutter"?
<Tahmid> yes
<akiva-thinkpad> ah, well
<akiva-thinkpad> is that the sort of notifcation you are going for?
<Tahmid> yes
<akiva-thinkpad> mmmmm Well I'm interested in this; I don't have the answer off the top of my head, but I would imagine the answer should be easily found if you download the source, and search for the string it uses.
<akiva-thinkpad> Tahmid, Can you do me a favour?
<Tahmid> of course
<akiva-thinkpad> Tahmid, Can you post this question to "AskUbuntu" and send me the link?
<Tahmid> Ok
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
<kalikiana> seb128: who would review a system settings merge request? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-system-settings/dropDialogSizeHack/+merge/239297
<Tahmid> Hey akiva-thinkpad, here is the link http://askubuntu.com/questions/540352/qml-indicator-notification
<akiva-thinkpad> Tahmid, seth responded to you; hes the head moderator :O
<seb128> kalikiana, we get email for those, usually kenvandine or jgdx or Laney or I
<Tahmid> shutter uses gtk
<jgdx> kalikiana, thanks
<kalikiana> seb128: okay. I'm asking as often email is not enough, don't mean to rush
<akiva-thinkpad> Tahmid, what does it use as a backend though?
<seb128> kalikiana, yeah, don't worry, we keep up with email, it's probably going to be review today or tomorrow
<kalikiana> cool
<seb128> oh, jgdx just did it
<akiva-thinkpad> Tahmid, unless... sheesh I hope the notifications don't rely upon gtk
<jgdx> seb128, okay to topapprove?
<akiva-thinkpad> Tahmid, worst comes to worse; I'm sure you can create your own notifcation in qml.
<seb128> jgdx, if it looks good to you, sure
<jgdx> it do it do
<Tahmid> Nice
<akiva-thinkpad> Tahmid, also btw; stick around! Its cool to see new developers contributing to ubuntu.
<Tahmid> :D
<Tahmid> IRC is very cool.
<kalikiana> jgdx: thanks!
<akiva-thinkpad> http://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppDev << So is reddit. DS-McGuire, functionplastic, and I just started this subreddit.
<jgdx> kalikiana, thank you. Do you have time for a sdk question? I wonder how I can manipulate contentY on a flickable, but do it so that the header does not interfere.
<kalikiana> jgdx: what are you trying to achieve?
<jgdx> kalikiana, show something that is hidden in the flickable. Like how you do <h2 id="foo"> … <a href="#foo">go to header… in a html document
<kalikiana> jgdx: hmm I don't think there's a handy API for it. I imagine you could do check the y of the item and do a PropertyAnimation to reveal it smoothly
<popey> kalikiana: when you available to provide u1db help?
<kalikiana> we have a function in AP that does that… but not in QML
<kalikiana> popey: I guess now is a good time
<popey> kalikiana: Stefano (community developer of Quick memo) could do with some help in "Continental B"
<popey> any chance you can join us?
<kalikiana> sure, I'll be there shortly
<jgdx> kalikiana, yeah, a NumberAnimation even. But when you do that, the header may or not be visible. That's the main issue. I guess we can just offset it with some pixels.
<kalikiana> jgdx: there's no way to access the header or its size (unless you use internals which can change)
<kalikiana> jgdx: maybe see how far you can get, and I'll have a look if it's not enough - we might at some point have API to get the header size
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, How are you finding the sub reddit?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, Very nice; Making a new post though needs a bit of configuring
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, I feel so guilty; you are doing most of the work here, and all I am is finding problems and not fixing them myself :P
 * akiva-thinkpad is busy with the filemanagerapp
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, Forgiveness please!
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Don't be silly hahah! There is lots of work to do, not just CSS :)
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, BTW if you ever need a letter of reference, I can attest to your CSS experience ~
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, We need to get more app developers invovled in the sub reddit, and also create some great documentation/threads. :)
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Thank you so much, that means a lot :)
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, BTW, are we going to be a Q&A forum as well?
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Hmm, do you think it is needed? I haven't thought of it like that. The Ubuntu Online Summits tend to do a lot of Q&A don't they?
<akiva-thinkpad> I think we should require people to link to an askubuntu question unless it is open ended.
<DS-McGuire> I have no problem with people linking threads from AskUbuntu
<akiva-thinkpad> Tahmid, so it looks like you got an answer; almost.
<vitimiti> Hi
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, hey!
<akiva-thinkpad> hows it going?
<vitimiti> akiva-thinkpad, I fixed it finally, downloading the QuaZip source files (thanks to this post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/539753/add-external-library-to-ubuntu-app-in-ubuntu-sdk), now I'm trying to make the next step and read the database, after which I will be adding the search engine: http://youtu.be/-7ujdYzF7xo
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, Is this an external database, or adatabase you made yourself?
<akiva-thinkpad> sorry if I don't recall the details on what you are working on.
<vitimiti> It's external, downloaded from the AEMPS site
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, ah
<vitimiti> It's a more than one 1.4 million lines, I don't want to rewrite it
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, lol
<vitimiti> than 1.4*
<akiva-thinkpad> Thank God for open source :)
<akiva-thinkpad> I don't know how people in the 90s survived
<vitimiti> akiva-thinkpad, it is this database, that has to be open by law for people to be able to see and use it: http://listadomedicamentos.aemps.gob.es/prescripcion.zip
<akiva-thinkpad> oh yah
<akiva-thinkpad> The life saving application :P
<vitimiti> akiva-thinkpad, yeah haha
<akiva-thinkpad> That is convenient that it has to be opensoauce
<vitimiti> akiva-thinkpad, I just need to parse the database and create the search engine, I expect it to be ready in maybe a couple of months
<vitimiti> At least I want it to be ready before June
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, very nice
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, http://i.imgur.com/M13oe2O.png
<akiva-thinkpad> concept at the moment. The labels fade away if there is nothing in either history.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-23
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: that fading thing is certainly needed. I just hope for getting some feedback tomorrow so that we can know which way to go. Otherwise we can waste a lot of time on wrong approach. I'll try asking tomorrow
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, ah
<akiva-thinkpad> i'm just about to head out.
<ajalkane> me too, have a good night
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, its almost done, I just need to add a refreshing trigger to the future history
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, thanks
 * akiva-thinkpad pushes branch
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, okay pushed. Have a nice night. If you have a chance to test it tomorrorow, I'd like some feedback on aesthetics and practicality of that row.
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: ok cool, sure I'll test it tomorrow
<vitimiti> Hi
<jgdx> kalikiana, right, thanks. I get pretty far with just using an arbitrary offset that is larger than the header.
<justCarakas> o/
<ahayzen> popey, these are two bugs i had found before related to playing audio over bluetooth bug 1363083 bug 1373392
<ubot5> bug 1363083 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Music playback does not re-route audio when Bluetooth speaker connected/disconnected" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363083
<ubot5> bug 1373392 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[mako] high cpu usage when playing audio via speaker" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373392
<rpadovani> mzanetti, handwriting notes are displayed as photo in reminders: at least users can check what they wrote :-)
<popey> thanks ahayzen
<ahayzen> popey, there are probably more generic ones from media-hub eg receiving calls when playing music etc
<ahayzen> kunal, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtqml-component.html#incubateObject-method
<popey> bzoltan: we have a session at 16:30 where our community devs are ready to give you guys in the sdk team feedback but it clashes with your 16:30 session on qa review. can you move yours back 30 mins maybe?
<bzoltan> popey: sure, I will arrange it
<popey> thanks!
<popey> bzoltan: in fact, we should probably use an hour for our one, so you may want to bump yours back an hour
<bzoltan> popey:  OK
<t1mp> popey, bzoltan 1600-1800 zsombi and I have a "Design Guidance Documentation" session
<ajalkane> Is jenkins having some troubles?
<ajalkane> apparently I was having some troubles instead
<mihir> balloons: can you just paste bin that test case?
<mihir> balloons: ^^
<mihir> charles_: hi
<mihir> charles_: ping
<ahayzen> balloons, when you have a moment could we talk CI/autopilot/mocking with you?
<balloons> mihir, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8640984/
<sergiusens> ahayzen: vthompson can you point me to the click published for the awesome music app?
<ahayzen> sergiusens, http://people.canonical.com/~alan/music_remix/readme.txt
<sergiusens> thanks!
<ahayzen> sergiusens, we're hoping todo another one today to then give a proper QA over as we found a few minor bugs in that one...but have fun :)
<justCarakas> popey: there is a dutch site for tweakers and they included ubuntu mate in their review of 14.10
<justCarakas> its getting famous :p
<ajalkane> balloons: is the best way to run autopilot tests on desktop still by copying the tests to the build directory and running them there?
<ajalkane> ah no, it now works directly from the normal checkout. Great!
<balloons> ajalkane, yep.. running on the desktop works greats. You can also run it inside a sandbox with autopilot3-sandbox-run with or without -X depending if you want to see it run or not
<vitimiti> Hi
<ajalkane> balloons: that's great command. It's kind of annoying to wait for the tests to finish before being able to do anything
<balloons> ajalkane, indeed, quite nice to not have it lock up your machine
<mzanetti> rpadovani: bzr pull lp:~mzanetti/reminders-app/multipleAccounts-cleanup
<dpm> popey, ahayzen, ajalkane, mihir, balloons, rpadovani, http://pad.ubuntu.com/core-apps-review
<ahayzen> dpm, thanks
<ahayzen> vthompson, http://pad.ubuntu.com/core-apps-review
<vthompson> JoeyChan, http://pad.ubuntu.com/core-apps-review
<ahayzen> sergiusens, there is a new click in the readme now :)
<charles_> mihir, pong
<mihir> charles_: are you in DC ?
<charles> mihir, yes, I'm in the Dallas room right now
<mihir> charles_: would like to get these bugs that could fix calendar https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1320880
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320880 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Calendar notifications are treated the same as an alarm notification" [High,In progress]
<mihir> charles: okay  there are some indicator issues which we have already talked about
<mihir> charles: let me know when you get some time , i can catch you :D
<charles> mihir, I don't know when High bugs will start landing again, but I have a lot of this handled in https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1317861-handle-trigger-valarms-in-ical
<mihir> charles: hmmm
<charles> mihir, I'll make sure that branch gets attached to 1320880  as well :)
<mihir> charles: awesome \m/
<mihir> charles: the thing is reminder of an event is misleading
<charles> mihir, could you elaborate on that?
<mihir> charles: if you have an event reminder  , it shows as clock indicator rather than calendar event.
<charles> mihir, yes, that's fixed in the branch :)
<mihir> charles: ahh great :D
 * mihir waits for landing
<charles> mihir, you're in DC too,  yes?
<mihir> charles: yes I am.
<charles> mihir, I'll come sit in at the 2:30 calendar discussion
<mihir> charles: great :)
<vitimiti> Bye
<DS-McGuire> Are there any apps that I could possibly contribute to? I don't want to work on the core apps as they are too big for me, are there any small ones that are starting off that need a hand?
<mihir> balloons: that doesn't work in calendar , not able to find the object, we need to tweak this again.
<balloons> mihir, didn't work eh? commit and push a branch of it
<kunal> renatu, Bugs Bug #1384830
<ubot5> bug 1384830 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Event object's attendees does not contain email address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384830
<mzanetti> dpm: I suggest something like evernote://note/noteguid
<mzanetti> evernote://notebook/notebookguid
<mzanetti> evernote://tags/tagguid
<mzanetti> etc
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ^
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, http://pad.ubuntu.com/reminders-app-meeting
<penk_> hello world
<mzanetti> penk_: http://pad.ubuntu.com/reminders-app-meeting
<popey> bzoltan: please can you schedule a 1 hour sdk session for tomorrow morning for you and benjamin to get super feedback from core apps devs?
<bzoltan> popey: OK
<popey> thanks
<popey> bzoltan: msm will need to add all the community guys to it
<mihir> balloons: there you go , lp:~mihirsoni/+junk/calendarTestFix
<ahayzen> davmor2, hey this is the click for music :) http://people.canonical.com/~alan/music_remix/20141023/trunk/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.latest_all.click thanks
<dpm> hi verterok, hi penk_ o/
<verterok> http://162.213.34.150:7778/evernote/v1/webhook?userId=verterok-test&notebookGUID=10
<mzanetti> thanks :)
<penk_> yo
<verterok> http://162.213.34.150:7778/register
<davmor2> \o/ me starts with a toffee hammer
<rpadovani> \o/
<verterok> the body of the POST request to register to the push-evernote-appserver is: {"userid": "<userid>", "token":"<atoken>", "appid": "<appid>"}
<verterok> curl -i -H "Content-Type: application/json" -X POST -d '{"appid": "com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders", "userid": "verterok-test", "token": "Yd3GITbQpewT9UwujEs+WA=="}' http://162.213.34.150:7778/register
<dpm> http://pad.ubuntu.com/reminders-app-meeting
<mihir> balloons: made changes in __init__.py in fill form function
 * vitimiti is back
<kunal> balloons, can you help with this MR
<kunal> https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/Collection-Change/+merge/238950
<kunal> I am not sure why it fails on jenkins, works on my desktop
<balloons> kunal, I can give it a look this afternoon. You are most welcome to tackle me should you see me in the hall and have me help :-)
<kunal> balloons, sure
<qtros> dpm ping
<qtros> dpm David, please, take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1379716
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379716 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Migrate single article view to use the new header" [Critical,Triaged]
<verterok> mzanetti, dpm: the example (push) hello app is there -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-push-hackers/ubuntu-push/trunk/files/head:/docs/
<mzanetti> verterok: cheers :)
<mzanetti> swordfish: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging
<davmor2> ahayzen: where you at?
<mihir> popey: kunal http://pad.ubuntu.com/DnXPSYyHVF
<ahayzen> davmor2, pong
 * ahayzen hides
<davmor2> ahayzen: where you at, you back in the community room
<balloons> mihir, problem solved. The solution was that you were not selecting the object from the root
<balloons> mihir, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8644448/. Does that make sense? self inside the helper is a child of the main_view. The datepicker appears as a child of the mainview as well, but not as a child of 'self' inside the helper
<mihir> dpm: http://pad.ubuntu.com/DnXPSYyHVF
<popey> dpm: http://pad.ubuntu.com/DnXPSYyHVF
<mihir> dpm: http://pad.ubuntu.com/DnXPSYyHVF
<kalikiana> t1mp: up for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/canIhazOrange/+merge/239461
<rpadovani> mzanetti, do you have any idea on how install new urls in urldispatcher on the computer? If I run Qt.openUrlExternally(evernote://hello) it runs firefox
<kalikiana> rpadovani: do you have the .desktop file correctly installed?
<kalikiana> and, are the mime types correct?
<rpadovani> kalikiana, well, I think yes, I did cmake make make install. mime types should be set by the urldispatcher file or have I to do it manually?
<kalikiana> you need to have x-scheme-handler/evernote; in MimeType
<vthompson> jdstrand, we've recently discovered that confining the Music app prevents it from getting embedded cover art from the thumbnailer when the files are on the SD Card. Will having music on an SD card be typical?
<kalikiana> it will :-)
 * kalikiana can't put a meaningful amount of music on the tiny home
<ahayzen> vthompson, it will be typical ;)
<rpadovani> kalikiana, gotcha, thanks
<popey> balloons: 29GB of video on my laptop so yeah, I'd say it's good
<balloons> popey, :-) I'm considering duplicating on my laptop as well
<Tahmid> Hello guys
<Tahmid> Can you suggest me a good IRC client for ubuntu ?
<popey> irssi
<popey> all other clients do not exist
<balloons> bah, weechat me says!
<jdstrand> vthompson: yes, I think that would be expected. can you show me the denial? (grep DEN /var/log/syslog)
<vthompson> jdstrand, "[ 1141.579650] type=1400 audit(1414093337.918:1027): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.latest" name=2F6D656469612F706861626C65742F374341392D313030302F54656E6163696F757320442F547269627574652F547269627574652E6D7033 pid=15478 comm="vs-thumb" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<vthompson> "
<vthompson> jdstrand, we decoded the hex and it pointed to an mp3 on the SD card
<elopio> mzanetti: can you please review this when you have some time? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/reminders-app/qmltest1/+merge/239466
<mzanetti> elopio: I've been thinking about this too... would be great to include a bit more... e.g. injecting the dummy notes at the bottom of the qml plugin instead of just testing the delegate alone. But I'd need to prepare some proper mocking mechanism
<mzanetti> elopio: I'll see if I can make that happen. thanks for bootstrapping this though
<elopio> mzanetti: this is just the simplest test possible to get the job running.
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> I'll have a play with it... if I can make it happen easily I'll add some code to your branch, otherwise we'll start off with what you have now
<elopio> mzanetti: cool. Thanks
<elopio> rpadovani: ^
<mzanetti> thank you
<rpadovani> elopio, thanks!
<jdstrand> vthompson: hmm, that denial shows that the music app itself is touching the mp3. is that expected or is it using just mediascanner and media-hub?
<ahayzen> jdstrand, i suspect it if from the thumbnailer service itself via mediascanner? ... vthompson will be back in a second
<ahayzen> *it is
<jdstrand> ahayzen: well, mediascanner is out of process, but the denial has profile="com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.latest", which is not the mediascanner's profile
<jdstrand> ahayzen: iirc, you are still using music_files_read?
<ahayzen> jdstrand, hmm so when we are rendering the image from thumbnailer?
<ahayzen> jdstrand, yeah music_files_read
<vthompson> jdstrand, I had personally expected that thumbnailer, via the image provider, would be touching it
<ahayzen> jdstrand, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/remix/view/head:/click/apparmor.json
<jdstrand> ok, if you need music_files_read, then it makes sense you would also need access to the files on the sd card
<jdstrand> the thumbnailer is not out of process
<jdstrand> so this makes sense
<vthompson> jdstrand, but James H convinced me that it might be a security issue since we don't have access to read the SD card so it is sensible that we shouldn't be able to get it's embedded thumbnail until we can read it
<jdstrand> I think you need to add this to the read_path:
<jdstrand> "/media/*/*/"
<jdstrand> vthompson, ahayzen: ^
<ahayzen> jdstrand, thanks, that seems quite open :)
<jdstrand> vthompson: so, you guys already have read_path and music_files_read and write_path
<jdstrand> ahayzen: yes, it is. basically anything on the sd card
<jdstrand> ahayzen: but, it is less open than running unconfined
<ahayzen> jdstrand, yeah i assume we are not going to assume users put music only in a Music folder on the SD card?
<vthompson> jdstrand, so that regex would match files like this? "/media/phablet/7CA9-1000/Jimi Hendrix/A History of Rock, Vol. 2/All Along the Watchtower.mp3"
<jdstrand> it would
<jdstrand> try it out
<vthompson> jdstrand, thanks, will do!
<jdstrand> if you guys are ever going to get rid of the read_path, write_path and music_files_read, we need more support from mediascanner (or something else)
<jdstrand> but for now, using these adds quite a bit of security when you guys are processing untrusted input
<ahayzen> yeah it makes sense until we have support in ms2
<mzanetti> penk_: dpm: rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/libqtevernote/+merge/239496
<penk_> mzanetti: that's too fast
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> I accidentally added a subproject... dropping it
<penk_> ah the untitled
<mzanetti> yeah... not sure why it got added to bzr
<mzanetti> penk_: so... I decided to go with a static plugin for easier maintenance
<mzanetti> err. static library
<mzanetti> I guess we can change it to be a shared lib later if we feel like
<mzanetti> but as your code will live in the same repository it felt easier to just link it statically
<mzanetti> check out the evernoteplugin on how to link it. if the api doesn't work for you, let me know
<penk_> mzanetti: sure, maybe a sample program on how to use it? :D
<penk_> ah of course
<penk_> ok I'll start from there
<mzanetti> penk_: basically you just need this in your include_directories: ${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/src/libqtevernote
<mzanetti> and this to link it: target_link_libraries(yourscopeexecutable evernote-sdk-cpp libthrift qtevernote ${SSL_LDFLAGS})
<kalikiana> t1mp: did you file a bug report for push_to_phone.sh?
<mzanetti> penk_: start with UserStore::instance() to set login stuff, then you should be able to get all you need from NotesStore. You can use the Notes model to easily filter on notebook and what not
<penk_> mzanetti: sounds cool!
<penk_> mzanetti: wished we had this meeting two weeks earlier :D :D
<mzanetti> hehe
<penk_> mzanetti++
<mzanetti> penk_: add your code into src/scope/
<penk_> mzanetti: will start from there
<vthompson> davmor2, I have a click that should have the sd card thumbnailing issue jdstrand helped with: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3czoy37yf8idzam/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.699_all.click?dl=0
<vthompson> davmor2, care to test?
<rpadovani> penk_, hey, did you add evernote://newnote/noteguid to our uriHandler on titanpad?
<penk_> rpadovani: I didn't add anything
<rpadovani> penk_, ok, thanks
<penk_> rpadovani: I do add note to the pad
<penk_> rpadovani: it would be good if we can create note for certain notebook
<penk_> rpadovani: how do you think
<rpadovani> penk_, yes, sure, we can do with evernote://newnote/notebookguid
<penk_> rpadovani: awesome
<vthompson> davmor2, FYI popey verified that the click fixes the embedded thumbnailing on the card.
<davmor2> vthompson: \o/ unfortunately I was in a meeting
<mihir> balloons: a good start  :D
<mihir> https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/dateSelectNewEventTest/+merge/239517
<mihir> balloons: this enable new event to select Date.
<mihir> balloons: will need to add next/previous day using scenario I guess.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-24
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, ah nice !
<akiva-thinkpad> I just saw your merge
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm going to work on getting it merged immediatel.
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, what does cancel do?
<akiva-thinkpad> it just turned my screen blank o_o
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: howdy... I have bad news
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, ?
<ajalkane> The designers have been too busy, there's just have not been time to take a look at the different propositions
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, yah I know that ~
<ajalkane> But I really want to get this top header merged
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm not expecting this to make rtm
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, all in due course
<akiva-thinkpad> btw I merged your branch
<ajalkane> So I hope you don't mind me taking the conservative approach, and with future branches more experimental stuff can be tried?
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, Doesnt bother me.
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: that's great to hear. How about I make a new merge request to your branch, that has many fixes and a simplified approach that I can sign off on. And then in future you can make new propositions if you feel necessary?
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, sounds good.
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: good... do you have time to work on the autopilot tests once I have made the merge request to your branch? I think I can try to do some autopilot tests tomorrow also to help it make through
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, I have been a bit preoccupied by the recent stuff in Canada, but yes; I have all the time in the world otherwise.
<ajalkane> heh okay... it'd be great if you can do some autopilot tests tonight and push them in the branch after you've checked the merge request I'm about to do
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane feel free to delete the unused code; we can go back to it in a previous branch.
<ajalkane> I will try to continue with it tomorrow and make new merge requests
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, Well I need to know what exactly is sticking first.
<ajalkane> Yeah I have done such clean-up, the old code is available anway as its been pushed
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, exactly
<akiva-thinkpad> so feel free to delete unused code; we can grab it later if need be.
<ajalkane> ok good!
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, As it stands; the only thing I have any semblence of emotional investement in is the contentx behaviour of the flickable, and the flickable itself. Anything else is free for the chopping block without debate.
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, have the branch uploaded within the next hour and a half, and I'll branch it and start working on getting it ready for a merge.
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, does this work?
<ajalkane> That sounds good, I will try to do it
<ajalkane> Yeah I see you have done much work on that and I think I preserved the essence of it
<akiva-thinkpad> Cool beans
<ajalkane> Like, most of it. I just changed where it positions it when changing folders
<ajalkane> It's, by the way, very cool work - so thanks for it
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, Np ~
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: I've done the merge request, check it out
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane,
<akiva-thinkpad> sure
<ajalkane> And once we've done the autopilot tests it's good to go for merging in my opinion
<ajalkane> After that there's good time to look if it needs some improving and wait for design decisions
<ajalkane> Thanks already for the great work you've been doing on the top header merge! It's really important improvement
<ajalkane> I'll be checking again in about an hour... and if you get any autopilot tests done, please commit them to your branch so that I don't duplicate your work tomorrow :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, I'll doubt that I will get around to it today. As said, with the events happening in Canada, I am a bit preoccupied. I am merging though right now and checking out the branch.
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, May I offer a bit of disagreement on the contentx?
<ajalkane> Of course you can, and please do offer disagreement
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<akiva-thinkpad>  /disagreement time; brace yourself! -- or rather, why I chose the model the way I did.
<ajalkane> I just hope we can agree the current one is better than the trunk, because this is what I can sign-off on right now - and I really would like to get it merged :)
<akiva-thinkpad> The reason why I did not have the content x adjust to any new folder, and only home and its immediate subfolders
<akiva-thinkpad> was because you are unlikely to go into many child directories after that.
<akiva-thinkpad> and so it made more sense in my opinion to have to let it extend on, and help keep your baring as to where you were in the current path.
<akiva-thinkpad> Not sure if that makes sense.
<ajalkane> I can understand that. I did the change just because now it's for new users also clear that clicking on the folder next to "back" gets them upwards.
<ajalkane> Your reasoning makes perfect sense
<ajalkane> I was just looking at it from the going upwards in consistent way kind of eyes - you always click on the shown folder item to go up
<ajalkane> And I think any tweaking to this branch will be easy in future - this doesn't have to be the final say. Just the one to get the top header in meaningful way in reasonable time
<ajalkane> I'm gone for a while, and no problem if you don't have time for autopilot tests today. I'll look at them tomorrow morning if I can make any sense of them :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, fine I'll leave it as is. If I want; I'll branch my version in the app store :P Opensource for the win
<akiva-thinkpad> your version is good for the phone anyways, as there is not much space for displaying full paths.
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: the limited space was another worry of mine. Initially I thought why not show "> upperDir / currentDir". But then currentDir could be such a long name that you can't see the upperDir and moving up wouldn't be consistent
<vitimiti> Hi
<popey> morning all!
 * popey is in stadler A
<ahayzen> o/
<ajalkane> morning popey
<ahayzen> popey, should any of us be in there as well?
<ajalkane> balloons: I'm unsurprisingly having troubles with autopilot, it just crashes now. Do you know what this is about: http://pastebin.com/qF3aGECU
<ahayzen> popey, seems like a design thing?
<popey> yeah
<popey> i am not sure even I need to be here, let alone you guys ☻
 * ahayzen has autopilot things to fix
<balloons> ajalkane, looking
<balloons> ajalkane, so the application doesn't even startup?
<ajalkane> balloons: seems like that
<ajalkane> I can run it from QtCreator
<balloons> ajalkane, mmm. so in theory it's been built
<balloons> ajalkane, you should run with autopilot3
<balloons> ajalkane, autopilot3 run -v filemanager and show that log would be more useful
<ajalkane> sorry, Ubuntu crashed. I'll try again
<ajalkane> ah, it's trying to run the click package
<rpadovani> mzanetti, lp:~rpadovani/reminders-app/uriHandler when you have time
<dpm> rpadovani, http://pad.ubuntu.com/reminders-app-meeting
<rpadovani> thanks!
<ajalkane2> Sorry again, I'm having multiple problems here
<ajalkane2> balloons: so here is an example of the output: http://pastebin.com/D9uppdiW
<ajalkane2> this line looks suspicious: Path: /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/arto/com.ubuntu.filemanager
<balloons> ajalkane2, are you running on the desktop or device?
<ajalkane2> on the desktop
<balloons> right, so it's not finding the binary
<ajalkane2> does it understand branches? Or does it expect to run from trunk?
<balloons> ajalkane2, try building inside the source tree manually, that should solve it. That said, I thought support for out of tree binaries existed in file manager
<balloons> ajalkane2, qtcreator by default builds in a special seperate folder the test doesn't know about
<ajalkane2> it worked a couple of days ago and I was happy
<balloons> ajalkane2, right, so it's rather odd that changed. I don't have the source in front of me, but I'm pretty sure it's supposed to have support for these out of tree builds
<balloons> ajalkane2, can you leave the branch you are working on and I can try?
<ajalkane2> balloons: yeah thanks... just a sec
<ajalkane2> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~ajalkane/ubuntu-filemanager-app/toolbar-to-header-modifications
<ajalkane2> I ran "cmake . && make" and still have the same problem
<ajalkane2> I do have the click package installed on my desktop, might that be the cause of the problem?
<ajalkane2> though that should have been a problem a couple of days too then
<ajalkane2> balloons: I took a fresh checkout, and built it with only desktop target. And now it works!
<ajalkane2> can I run with autopilot just one test out of a suite?
<veebers> ajalkane2: you sure can, just provide the test id (i.e. application.tests.test_som_feature) on the command line
<ahayzen> Hi, How can i tell when an object created using Qt.createComponent and createObject has been destroyed?
<mzanetti> ahayzen: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtqml-component.html#destruction-signal
<ahayzen> mzanetti, hmmm how do I use that from outside of the object.... i basically have a created page being pushed and then popped from the stack and i need to refilter the list after it has been popped
<ahayzen> mzanetti, the issue at the moment is when it refilters the model the delegate gets removed that holds the created object causing an error and then freezing the UI
<ahayzen> mzanetti, so i need to know after the created object has been destroyed ?
<mzanetti> var page = component.createObject()
<mzanetti> page.destroyed.connect(function() { print("destroyed"); } )
<ahayzen> mzanetti, ok thanks i'll try that :)
<mzanetti> also, you might want to use pageStage.onDepthChanged in this case?
<mzanetti> ahayzen: ^
<ahayzen> mzanetti, ooo yeah i'll try that as well :)
<ahayzen> mzanetti, for the first one i get... TypeError: Cannot call method 'connect' of undefined
<mzanetti> page.destruction.connect(function() { print("destroyed"); } )
<mzanetti> I messed up the name
<mzanetti> basically you use object.signalName.connect()
<ahayzen> ah yeah i tried onDestruction earlier but it is a signal not a property
<kunal> popey, this branch lp:~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/NewDayView
<ahayzen> mzanetti, songsPage.destruction.connect was undefined as well... and onDepthChanged is too early and causes the error that we were having :/
<vthompson> davmor2, do you want to try using this click to fix your playing an album from the scope issue? https://www.dropbox.com/s/3xlphjg2wx01j51/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.700_all.click?dl=0
<vitimiti> I have this problem when I open a dialog menu in my app: the text is way wider than the white portion where it's meant to be, until I click a button that changes text and click it (changing it back to the text that was overflowing), and then it's inside the white portion. Is this a known issue? Can I fix it for it to look good before touching the text changer button?
<popey> kunal: kk
<ajalkane2> veebers: thanks!
<veebers> ajalkane2: nw :-)
<kalikiana> t1mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pushToTemp/+merge/239568
<balloons> kunal, file:///home/nskaggs/workspace/Collection-Change/NewEvent.qml:566: TypeError: Cannot read property 'contactSelected' of undefined
<mihir> popey: one of them is http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-013
<mhall119> DanChapman: would Dekko be able to use http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Connectivity.NetworkingStatus/ to switch the trojita-core bits into "bandwidth saving mode" when on cellular data?
<mhall119> and does that mode actually do anything at the moment?
<kalikiana> elopio: please have a look at this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1385324
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1385324 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Build timed out due to swipe_to_show_more_below" [Critical,Confirmed]
<kalikiana> elopio: nevermind in fact, I saw the other bug and reviewed the branch
<mzanetti> rpadovani: manifest.json.in:10
<mzanetti> comma missing
<gventuri> mihir: kunal: I've sent you guys an email. Let me know if it makes sense. The height of the sub-header should be 1GU less then the standard header, Text should be on one line
<kunal> gventuri, thanks, let me check
<gventuri> kunal: I can catch up today if you want
<kunal> yes, that would be great
<kunal> so you said its just icon, no feedback required ?
<kunal> to notify its pressed or not ?
<kunal> and I am not sure, but do we have icons for < and > ?
<kunal> gventuri, and I also made some change for month view alignment issue
<gventuri> kunal: coming
<kunal> thanks
<rpadovani> mzanetti, thanks, added
<mzanetti> rpadovani: doesn't work...
<mzanetti> Unable to dispatch url 'evernote://newnote':GDBus.Error:com.canonical.URLDispatcher.BadURL: URL 'evernote://newnote' is not handleable by the URL Dispatcher
<mzanetti> not yet sure why
<elopio> kalikiana: ok.
<Elleo> gventuri: I'm free of meetings today, so if you want to discuss the keyboard thing you started mentioning yesterday just grab me when it's convenient :)
<gventuri> Elleo: Thanks
<gventuri> Elleo: after lunch 1:30ish?
<Elleo> gventuri: sure, sounds good; shall I come to you?
<gventuri> Elleo: Thanks
<Elleo> gventuri: San Fransisco, right?
<gventuri> Elleo: Yep
<Elleo> gventuri: okay, cool
<boiko> mihir: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8658167/
<DanChapman> mhall119: it's already setup to use it in a naive fashion that on limitedbandwidth it will automatically just set bandwidth saving mode http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpniel/dekko/trunk-1/view/head:/qml/main.qml#L340.
<DanChapman> The issue is the statusChanged signal of the NetworkingStatus singleton never get's fired so it still doesn't change anything in dekko. I havn't had time to dig into it yet. And yes that mode does currently does drastically reduce network usage
<mhall119> DanChapman: you can probably listed for the onLimitedBandwidthChanged signal instead
<mhall119> s/listed/listen/
<DanChapman> mhall119: nothing happens on that one either
<DanChapman> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpniel/dekko/trunk-1/view/head:/qml/main.qml#L355
<mhall119> DanChapman: why the isRunningOnMir check?
<DanChapman> mhall119: so the NetworkWatcher still works on unity 7
<mhall119> is the API not available in 14.10 on Unity 7?
<mhall119> Wellark: ^^ can you help DanChapman get NetworkStatus working for Dekko?
<DanChapman> mhall119: tbh i'm not entirely sure it doesn't seem to work on 14.10 unity 7 using the Qt c++ bindings whcich i tried here. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpniel/dekko/UnityNetwrkWatcher/view/head:/src/Imap/Model/UnityNetworkWatcher.cpp
<rpadovani> mzanetti, is that the modify I have to do in uriHandler to CmakeLists.txt? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8659216/
<mzanetti> rpadovani: no... configure_file() is used to generate files out of .in files
<mzanetti> rpadovani: like, reminders.desktop.in will be reminders.desktop after the configure
<mzanetti> and it'll replace stuff marked with % in the file
<mzanetti> but we don't need that for the url-dispatcher file
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ah, gotcha. So what we need to do?
<mzanetti> we just need to install it without change
<ahayzen> mihir, this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1383745
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1383745 in Mir "[mako] screen corruption/tearing after using the device for medium durations" [Medium,New]
<mzanetti> rpadovani: line 71
<rpadovani> mzanetti, danke
<ahayzen> mihir_, do you mind marking that ^^ bug as also affects you so it is confirmed?
<mihir> ahayzen: sure
<ahayzen> mihir, thanks :)
<kunal> gventuri, sorry this one http://imgur.com/hVGW0Ob
<gventuri> kunal: nice
<gventuri> kunal: how high is the subheader?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I updated the uriHandler branch, I dunno if you like the solution I thought, let me know!
<kunal> gventuri, regarding EventBubble change from UbuntuShape to Rectangle
<kunal> should we use some boarder ?
<kunal> http://imgur.com/mlv86yG
<kunal> if you look at image
<kunal> there are two events at same time slot, it will be difficult to distinguish both if we use flat color
<popey> JoeyChan: do you have a copy of the photo you took outside that I can use in a presentation?
<JoeyChan> popey:  check my g+   (´・ω・｀)
<popey> oh cool!
<gventuri> kunal: yes please. which colour are you using?
<gventuri> kunal: I guess Ubuntu colour Light Grey #888888
<kunal> gventuri, I was think white color, same as text color
<gventuri> kunal: try LightGrey or DarkGrey in Ubuntu Colours
<gventuri> kunal: eventually we are not going to use the Theme Palette anymore, just UbuntuColours
<gventuri> kunal: apps will be able to define their own theme and palette
<kunal> gventuri, ok
<kunal> gventuri, will try both and post some pics, let me know which you like
<kunal> gventuri, light gray - > http://imgur.com/9jygEVI
<kunal> gventuri, sorry , dark gray ->http://imgur.com/9jygEVI
<kunal> light gray -> http://imgur.com/Fl26xuL
<gventuri> kunal: you are right, make it white
<kunal> gventuri, ok, thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, pingers
<akiva-thinkpad> I tried a merge of your branch into mine, and ran into 5 conflicts. I defferred to the bottom each time, presumably the changes you made, and it isnt running for me
<akiva-thinkpad>     function openFileManager() {
<akiva-thinkpad>         pageStack.push(fileManagerComponent, { fileSelectorMode: true} )
<akiva-thinkpad>     }
<akiva-thinkpad>     function openFile(filePath) {
<akiva-thinkpad>         pageStack.push(Qt.resolvedUrl("content-hub/FileOpener.qml"), { fileUrl: "file://" + filePath} )
<akiva-thinkpad>     }
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: hi
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, o/
<akiva-thinkpad> hows it going?
<ajalkane> I think I've made a mistake
<akiva-thinkpad> sorry Ive been a bit preoccupied; I have a bit more time now to attack this.
<ajalkane> I think my merge proposal was something that wasn't based on correct version
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, That would explain it :P~
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: no problem and great if we have time now to hash this out
<ajalkane> Let me just start working on a good merge proposal so that there wouldn't be extra conflicts
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, well how do you want to move forward with this? I am basically just merging your changes as long as it runs,
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<akiva-thinkpad> sounds good
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: basically I'd like that we get this top header thing merged with tests running. If we can get that done, then if you have further improvements in mind they can be made in future merge proposals and we can try and let the designers have time to make a decision what to do
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, oh don't worry about that. I forked the project
<akiva-thinkpad> so i'll be tossing it in the store for like 20 cents or something :P
<akiva-thinkpad> if it wants to get merged later; then that is cool
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: unfortunately it's a bit more difficult than that :(
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, hmmm?
<ajalkane> The problem is that Ubuntu Touch applications has this permission model
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, meaning?
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm not close sourcing it
<ajalkane> Basically each application runs in confined mode - they can access only a little part of the filesystem that's assigned to them
<akiva-thinkpad> ah interesting
<ajalkane> Now FileManager has been granted an exception, and it's running "unconfined"
<akiva-thinkpad> ah fascinating
<ajalkane> But you can't upload "unconfined" applications to Ubuntu Store
<ajalkane> So it's not as easy as one would like...
<akiva-thinkpad> ah well
<akiva-thinkpad> I'll call it desktop mode then
<akiva-thinkpad> Toss it in the software center :P
<ajalkane> Yeah that'll work
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, either way; as it stands, its so experimental with the design, its pretty reasonable to just fork it for the time being.
<akiva-thinkpad> the branch now; lets just stick to what is orthodox and safe :)
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: that's my thinking also. Let's get the great improvements in, because they're really something needed, and let experimenting continue and give it good time to mature
<akiva-thinkpad> exactly
<ajalkane> I deleted the previous proposal to merge, and will try now again to make all the changes so that you don't get awful conflicts
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, cool; keep me posted; I'll merge it asap
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: thanks dude, really appreciated
 * akiva-thinkpad knows how much I like it when merges go through quickly
<ajalkane> this is kinda tricky as there are branches, where branches are merged into, and you have to merge the changes to trunk also :P
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, do you want me to merge from trunk first?
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: no you don't have to do that. I will try to do all that into my merge proposal
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<akiva-thinkpad> any conflicts, I will just defer to your version.
<ajalkane> alright, I'm running autopilot tests on my merge proposal to make sure its okay
<akiva-thinkpad> cool beans
<ajalkane> and you know, this branch only has back for history. But if we use / as separator, it might be workable to have like "< > /home/phablet" thingy so that "<" goes back and ">" forward. Just an idea to think about
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, I'm not so hot on the forward
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, I took it out of my branch even. Its iffy to program in qml
<akiva-thinkpad> If someone wants to do it on the qt side of this app, then by all means.
<ajalkane> I'm kind of in the same mindset that I'm not sure if forward is really useful. But I guess if there's bug reports and it seems people want it we can revisit it then - but you're most likely correct that it fits better if there's C++ backend support for it
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, yah its probably useful 1 percent of the time.
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, it only becomes enabled once you use the back button
<akiva-thinkpad> and considering the limited space on a phone ~
<ajalkane> yeah :(
<ajalkane> Even on desktop I don't remember when I've last used it
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, heh. speaking of which
<ajalkane> But on the other hand, I'm just one person and perhaps other people have used it
<akiva-thinkpad> oh in this branch, did you keep the up history?
<akiva-thinkpad> sorry the down history?
<akiva-thinkpad> because i wanted to add a flickable to it
<akiva-thinkpad> that when you flick left or right, that you can go up and down.
<ajalkane> the down history is kept in code, and in visuals like you see in grayed where you were
<ajalkane> yeah that's there
<ajalkane> I think it's pretty cool, and shouldn't be confusing
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, I might not be explaining myself; this hasnt been programmed in yet :P
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways I'll see.
<ajalkane> ah flick on the files section to go up or down. That's not there
<akiva-thinkpad> yah; as said; hasnt been programmed in yet
<ajalkane> I just want to get these great top header changes merged and tackle any other things separately
<akiva-thinkpad> though, we might want to save the gensture for something else
 * akiva-thinkpad agrees
<akiva-thinkpad> just thinking out loud :)
<ajalkane> yeah gestures are a bit problematic, but going back/forward with those swipes seems kinda logical
<ajalkane> But definitely requires some thinking about
<akiva-thinkpad> erm up and down you mean :P
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, yah and we do have an advanced options feature
<akiva-thinkpad> so we could have best of both worlds.
<akiva-thinkpad> might as well put something in there
<akiva-thinkpad> its empty atm
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: true that. The settings dialog is _quite_ empty right now
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
 * akiva-thinkpad has had a lot of fun working with the filemanager app
<akiva-thinkpad> terminal app is fun too.
 * akiva-thinkpad goes back to editting the reddit stylesheet
<ajalkane> great to hear. Your contributions have been great. And I've seen you've contributed to a lot of core apps. Which is just awesome.
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, most of us here are volunteers, so the gratitude is sent back to you as well
<ajalkane> it's good to work on common good :)
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
<ajalkane> I put in the merge request to your branch. There shouldn't be much or any conflicts now. Let me know if there's a problem
<akiva-thinkpad> okay checking it now
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, btw; are you an ubuntu member yet?
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: I'm not sure what that means? I'm registered in launchpad
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, after you contribute long enough, you become a member
<akiva-thinkpad> and get your own ubuntu email address
<akiva-thinkpad> and a page on ubuntu
<ajalkane> Oh, no I'm not a member then
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, neither :D
<ajalkane> We'll see in some years :P
<akiva-thinkpad> going for it though
<ajalkane> do you know what the threshold in years is?
<akiva-thinkpad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership ajalkane
<akiva-thinkpad> I can imagine that its probably no more than a good several months of consistent work on it.
<akiva-thinkpad> ah no conflicts
<akiva-thinkpad> great
<ajalkane> ah, so you have to apply for the membership. I might do that someday when I feel qualified.
<akiva-thinkpad> ah this looks wonderful
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, yah I think the requirements for us may be a bit steeper given that were in application development
<akiva-thinkpad> Ive known members though who all they do is act as a moderator on kubuntu forums or something
<akiva-thinkpad> and they don't know too much about programming
<akiva-thinkpad> lots of irc ops too I think
<ajalkane> good that there's no conflicts. When you merge it to your branch, I can do one final test on device to make sure everything's okay and then I'll approve your merge proposal
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-25
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, okay I'll push the merge now
<akiva-thinkpad> it looks good too
<ajalkane> yeah, well you can contribute in all kinds of ways and thats' cool!
<akiva-thinkpad> okay its pushed
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, ^
<ajalkane> cool thanks, I'll branch it and run a quick test on device
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, so you said the autopilot is done too?
 * akiva-thinkpad runs autopilot
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: yeah I fixed the autopilot tests this morning, so it should be good to go
<akiva-thinkpad> 22 tests ran, 22 failures :P
<akiva-thinkpad> i think its my setup
<ajalkane> umm...
<ajalkane> might be
<ajalkane> I know they work on my branch, but we'll see if Jenkins still complains
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: did you notice I put into "PathHistoryRow.qml" only "Authored by: Akiva"
<ajalkane> Because I didn't know what information you'd like to have there
<ajalkane> Normally there's full name
<ajalkane> and e-mail address
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, heh think thats the first time anyones ever done that :P
<ajalkane> you can change that if you'd like
<akiva-thinkpad> akiva@linux.com suffices
<akiva-thinkpad> bah its fine to me; I have my lp page if I need to prove anything
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
<ajalkane> Quick testing on device looks good \o/
<ajalkane> I'm approving and we'll see what Jenkins thinks about this
<akiva-thinkpad> \o/
<ajalkane> there might be some conflicts with the translations, but I'll help you tackle them if needed
<akiva-thinkpad> Not terribly sure how translations work, so it would be good to learn.
<ajalkane> nah we don't have to worry about them
<akiva-thinkpad> o:  if you say so
<ajalkane> it's just that every time the app is compiled, the translations are regenerated. So you should not commit those regenerated language files. But no one understands that, so they go in merge proposals and conflicts ensue
<akiva-thinkpad> holy crap; 4600 line change :P
<ajalkane> Aye, let's see what jenkins says and continue from there
<akiva-thinkpad> 2 failures it seems
<akiva-thinkpad> file:///usr/share/filemanager/qml/ui/SettingsSheet.qml:34: TypeError: Type error
<akiva-thinkpad> hmmm go home and go root
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, I'm going to run ot the bakery before it closes
<akiva-thinkpad> will you be here in 20 minutes?
<ajalkane> I will be here as long as it takes :)
<ajalkane> I'm anxious to get this merged
<akiva-thinkpad> heh okay
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm anxious for some chinese baked goods (not chinese; its just a cool bakery)
<ajalkane> haha... yeah good for you. I need to get some food too soon.
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookie | ajalkane
<ubot5> ajalkane: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ajalkane> omnomnomnomnom
<bmatusiak> SIM Locked on maco is still effecting me i believe, has the fix been approved?
<bmatusiak> mak0*
<ajalkane> balloons: are you there?
<bmatusiak> well i just noticed... i cleared cache folder.. and the sim lock is not active,  i restart and it comes back
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: there's some test failures, that only seem to happen on jenkins. I'll try fixing and doing a new merge proposal
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, okay keep me posted
<akiva-thinkpad> btw, the bakery was delicious.
<ajalkane> lol... I ordered a stake. Tastes good. I hope I finish fixing the test before it gets cold :P
<ajalkane> * stake -> steak
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, was about to say..
<akiva-thinkpad> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-9vLF45jhdMM/UFaDGeWBEnI/AAAAAAAABpQ/qoWnO9BdtG4/s1600/Medium+Rare+Stake.jpg
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: I proposed a new branch with a temporary workaround for failing tests. Hopefully it fixes some things
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, cool
<akiva-thinkpad> will merge asap
<ajalkane> thanks... we'll see what jenkins thinks
<ajalkane> I don't know how to test that stuff on desktop so it's a blind try
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, done
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, you do know how to run autopilot on the desktop though, right?
<akiva-thinkpad> is there any other way to run the tests?
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: yeah I know, but it runs as desktop profile
<ajalkane> it seems in jenkins it runs like it was in phone dimensions
<ajalkane> and the tests take that into account
<akiva-thinkpad> ah interesting
<ajalkane> so... I'm just disabling the test when it's in phone like environment.
<ajalkane> I have to file a bug about that if we get this merged, so that the test can be fixed
<akiva-thinkpad> ah heh
 * ajalkane waiting on jenkins fingers crossed
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, looks like it worked
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: oh wow...
<ajalkane> now just waiting for the merged announcement and we're in clear waters ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, what about dpm?
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: what about him?
<akiva-thinkpad> will that pending review stop it from being merged?
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, I'll be happy when its merged as then we can start doing small patches again
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: shouldn't, I can do this kind of approvals
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: exactly
<akiva-thinkpad> ah stellar
<ajalkane> this is pretty big and important change
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, glad you guys liked it.
<ajalkane> oh it's excellent. Great work akiva. I really like how FileManager looks and behaves now.
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, :D
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, yah working with the header was a lot of fun. What do you plan to do immediately after this?
<akiva-thinkpad> I guess you have some pending branches to merge, eh?
<ajalkane> not branches, but some changes considering Content-Hub and how to export and import data to/from FileManager is something that should be done
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, question; when are we going to get icons for filetypes?
<ajalkane> Another one is multiselection, for which there is already a component but taking it into use will probably take some work
<akiva-thinkpad> is there something in place yet?
<akiva-thinkpad> do we need designers?
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, multiselect will be difficult. We will have to make a unique version for the phone and the desktop
<ajalkane> That might not even need designers... I mean there's the existing icons in the theme that can be used
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, in suru? There arent that many.
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: yeah, desktop needs some love. I'm still constantly thinking about in purely phone/tablet uses
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, its the focus right now respectfully
<akiva-thinkpad> there are a few core apps I am starting to actually use on the desktop now
<ajalkane> it is for now, but soon the focus will be to improve the desktop experience
<ajalkane> that's nice
<akiva-thinkpad> "soon" means 15.10 I thinks
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> which is fine enough
<ajalkane> well, the work itself has to start early next year latest if we want to have something usable for year 15
<akiva-thinkpad> Well the sdk is coming together nicely.
<ajalkane> sdk has been working really nicely for the last few months
<akiva-thinkpad> After the phone gets released, I have been planning a plugin for the ubuntu sdk that will allow for pair programming aka collaborative editting.
<ajalkane> wasn't always like that. But now it's just no problems
<ajalkane> sounds very nice
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, I wouldnt say "no problems" :P
<akiva-thinkpad> but yah; its coming together nicely.
<ajalkane> heh... well, I haven't had problems. I'm glad that I can run on desktop, on device, create click packages and deploy them on device. It's been smooth lately
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, fair enough
<ajalkane> akiva-thinkpad: and it's merged! Thanks a lot for your hard work this. I'm really happy about this.
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, :D great now we can do more fun stuff
<ajalkane> And please do further merge requests when you think you have some more cool suggestions
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, indeed. I think I may do some stuff with advanced options.
<ajalkane> One thing that immedialy springs to mind is that when you open the extra actions from top header, they don't have the same theme - it's purple. I couldn't find how to fix it
<ajalkane> sounds great
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, I thought you did fix it
<akiva-thinkpad> is it still purple?
<ajalkane> unfortunately yes
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, well your old merge that was wrong actually fixed that
<ajalkane> but it looks kinda nice amongst all the grayness
<ajalkane> hmm... I don't think any of my merges fixed that
<ajalkane> I fixed the bottom edge pull thing
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, I definitely saw one that did. It was the one with the 5 conflicts.
<akiva-thinkpad> oh yah that was what I was speaking about
<ajalkane> but the one on the menu where you can access "New folder" etc is purple
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> http://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppDev btw
<ajalkane> right, bottom edge should be good
<akiva-thinkpad> would be nice to have another sub
<akiva-thinkpad> just working on the style sheet atm
<ajalkane> alright if you can fix that, awesome
<akiva-thinkpad> mmmmm I'm done for the night working on the app. Before I go home, I'll branch the latest, and have a go at it tommorrow.
<ajalkane> sounds great! Thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, are you still up?
<ybon> I don't see the "devices" tab anymore on QtCreator after updating to Utopic, any hint by chance?
<ybon> I'm aiming to run my app on my device, for testing
<akiva-thinkpad> ybon, hmmm? Interesting
<akiva-thinkpad> ybon, screenshot?
 * akiva-thinkpad starts updating
<ybon> http://i.imgur.com/04PWRbC.png
<akiva-thinkpad> ybon, I believe you need to get the ubuntu plugins package
<akiva-thinkpad> you appear only to have qtcreator installed atm
<ybon> ok
<ybon> let me look for that
<ybon> thanks :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ybon, yep i'll try to find the package name
<ybon> found I think :)
<ybon> qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu?
<akiva-thinkpad> qtcreator-plugin
<akiva-thinkpad> yah
<akiva-thinkpad> let me know if that works.
<ybon> yep
<ybon> and thanks :)
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookies
<ubot5> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
 * ybon still don't get exactly what kits are and why he needs one for running the app on its device
<akiva-thinkpad> ybon, good question
<akiva-thinkpad> ybon, go to projects tab
<akiva-thinkpad> and there is a button called "Add-kit"
<ybon> akiva-thinkpad: I'm adding one already :)
<ybon> akiva-thinkpad: mine was more a philosophical question ;)
<ybon> I don't get the role of a kit in the toolchain
<DanChapman> ybon a *kit* is basically a glorified chroot for cross compiling
<akiva-thinkpad> ybon, I believe its for creating click packages.
<akiva-thinkpad> DanChapman, do you not need it for click packages as well?
<ybon> oh, you mean that even when running an app on a physical device (like my Nexus4), the app comes first compiled through the kit and then sent to the device and ran?
<DanChapman> ybon, yes exactly. So you need it to be linked/compiled etc in an armhf environment for it to then get pushed and ran on the device
<akiva-thinkpad> okay i'm not crazy :P
<ybon> anyway, thanks akiva-thinkpad I got my devices tabs and such ubuntu things back on QtCreator
<ybon> DanChapman: great, thanks, now it's clear :)
<DanChapman> akiva-thinkpad: you can build clicks anywhere "click" is installed it is not tied the the device kits in any way :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> DanChapman, hmmm good to know.
<ybon> humm, I don't remember how I allow to build on device
<akiva-thinkpad> ybon, emulator or device?
<ybon> device
<ybon> physical one
<akiva-thinkpad> mmmm don't you just do adb push sraientaosrient /tmp
<akiva-thinkpad> and then go phablet-shell
<akiva-thinkpad> then... bah memory blanking
<ybon> I used to be able to run app on device *from* QtCreator
<ybon> I remember doing someting on the "projects" tab I think, but my memory is blanking too
<akiva-thinkpad> Unfortunately I don't have a physical device yet, so I can't tell you.
<DanChapman> ybon have you changed the kit at the bottom left of QtCreator. Just above the run button?
<ybon> DanChapman: I don't have any "device" choice like I used to have there
<DanChapman> ybon hmm that's odd. Ok under projects what kit does it say you are using at the top?
<ybon> DanChapman: ok got it, I needed to go on the "projects" tab, and in the "add kits" selecting the "armhf"
<ybon> and now it shows up on the switcher :)
<DanChapman> ybon: great :-) now it should pick up you manifest file etc and you should be able to just click "Run" and away it goes.
<ybon> yup, thanks, it works :)
<zubozrout> Hello, I've been trying to create something for Ubuntu "touch" using qml. But I have some problems with screen rotation. It seems the MainView's dimensions are not updated and so the content that should be visible is hidden. I would like to update the screens dimensions and keep them in sync with the real screen, but how do I accomplish that? Thank you very much for your help. http://askubuntu.com/questions/541214/how-ca
<akiva-thinkpad> ah cool
<akiva-thinkpad> you included a question and everything :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> Apparently I have a short memory
<akiva-thinkpad> zubozrout, do you know about anchors?
<zubozrout> I am a beginner in QML, but yes, I've bumped into them.
<akiva-thinkpad> zubozrout, okay great
<akiva-thinkpad> so every thing in qml, or just about everything, is a rectangle
<akiva-thinkpad> like for example, a Text {} component's rectangle is as long as the string, and as tall as the text
<DanChapman> akiva-thinkpad: Item actually ;-p
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookie | DanChapman
<ubot5> DanChapman: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
<akiva-thinkpad> zubozrout, anyways if it is a rectangle, you have 6? properties
<akiva-thinkpad> the left side
<akiva-thinkpad> the right side
<akiva-thinkpad> the top side
<akiva-thinkpad> the bottom side
<akiva-thinkpad> the vertical center
<akiva-thinkpad> the horizontal center
<akiva-thinkpad> and then you also have the fill
<zubozrout> akiva-thinkpad, ok, I understand that, seems simple and it makes sense.
<akiva-thinkpad> zubozrout, great
<akiva-thinkpad> zubozrout, so lets say you have a page
<akiva-thinkpad> And you anchors.bottom: myPage.bottom
<akiva-thinkpad> ah sorry let me make that more clear
<akiva-thinkpad> you have a page, and you have a rectangle
<akiva-thinkpad> in the rectangle, you set this property
<akiva-thinkpad>  anchors.bottom: myPage.bottom
<akiva-thinkpad> so now, no matter what happens, the bottom of the rectangle will always be kissing the bottom of the page.
<akiva-thinkpad> if you set another property,
<akiva-thinkpad> anchors.top: myPage.verticalCenter
<akiva-thinkpad> then the rectangles height will always be half the height of the page
<akiva-thinkpad> zubozrout, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtquick-positioning-anchors.html
 * akiva-thinkpad is very tired btw;
<akiva-thinkpad> and it looks like the rain has died down, and so I am going to make my way home
<zubozrout> akiva-thinkpad, :), so if I switch from width: x and height: y to anchors, all my problems should be solved :), thank you very much, I'll definitely give it a try.
<akiva-thinkpad> zubozrout, stick around btw, and come subscribe here http://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppDev/
<akiva-thinkpad> zubozrout, when you have screenshots of your app, POST THEM!
<akiva-thinkpad> We'd love to see them
<akiva-thinkpad> and test them :)
<zubozrout> akiva-thinkpad, thank you very much fro your help. I'll :), thanks :)).
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookies
<ubot5> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<akiva-thinkpad> !celebrate
<akiva-thinkpad> bah
<vitimiti> Hi
<zubozrout> Well, I've changed my rectangle from width and height to anchors, but when I rotate the screen, it still doesn't work as it should. If I resize the app's window on my computer, it works as it should (and it worked before), but rotation is still broken.
<zubozrout> My code: MainView { automaticOrientation: true useDeprecatedToolbar: false width: units.gu(100) height: units.gu(75) Page { title: i18n.tr("Title") Rectangle { anchors.fill: parent ...
<zubozrout> anchors.top: parent.top also didn't work ... so, if I am right, the problem is, as I suspected, with the page or MainView keeping it's original height, before the screen was rotated.
<zubozrout> Here are some photos taken quickly with a potato to help me explain my problem: https://plus.google.com/117415521410663758843/posts/NxtEsJV44K7
<DanChapman> zubozrout: can you paste the code somewhere. It looks like the height it bound to the wrong object atm
<zubozrout> DanChapman: http://pastebin.com/tEDVW6FW
<DanChapman> zubozrout: It looks like that could be a bug in the MainView's OrientationHelper. It looks as though the page isn't being clipped properly to accomodate the header so the rectangle ends up overlaying it. You should file a bug for it (if there isn't one already)
<danielbe> hello! I just published a click application that was rejected by the  ca_pkgme_service_bot. It states that ubuntu-sdk-14-10 is not a supported framework. It however exists on utopic under ls  /usr/share/click/frameworks/
<danielbe> Which framework should I use?
<sas> hi community.... I just want to know how long does it take to approve an ubuntu app submitted to ubuntu software center...
<sas> hi community... pls help.. .... I just want to know how long does it take to approve an ubuntu app submitted to ubuntu software center...
<ajalkane> I'm sorry but I have no idea. Typically these things take days but not weeks.
<sas> sir I have submitted my app weeks ago but even though its under pending review status....
<popey> sas: hiya, we had a long backlog of apps
<sas> I am sorry sir.... but can you please tell me how long will it take to be reviewed..... please sir..
<popey> sas: I don't know, I'm not on the team doing the reviews. I know the reviews are being processed as fast as they can
<sas> Sir I just want to know one more thing... sir how to start developing apps for ubuntu desktop in html5.... can it read writes files
<sas> Sir I just want to know one more thing... sir how to start developing apps for ubuntu desktop in html5.... can it read writes files
<mihir> popey: if you around , does this look good ,http://i.imgur.com/7MyWwGh.png ?
<mihir> we have sync on top  : D
<vitimiti> Hi
<daker> mihir: i prefer a square instead of a rectangle
<mihir> daker: let me try that.
<mihir> daker: you mean with some readius ?
<mihir> radius&
<daker> no just a square
<mihir> daker: http://i.imgur.com/Vca7oLq.png
<daker> mihir: yes
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-26
<akiva-thinkpad> ajalkane, ping
<josharenson> I'm making an app that uses OAuth. I launch the necessary login website in a webview, but I am getting errors, presumably because my redirect_uri is wrong. What am I supposed to put for it?
<akiva-thinkpad> oauth?
<akiva-thinkpad> or qauth?
<josharenson> uh
<josharenson> let me see
<josharenson> akiva-thinkpad: it just loads the auth url in a webview and connects to onUrlChanged where some JS is supposed to grab the return token
<akiva-thinkpad> probably oauth
<josharenson> per some old nokia example
<akiva-thinkpad> josharenson, Wish I had experience with it. If it were a qt component I would have linked you to a tutorial
<josharenson> I have an example app, but it stores the secret token in clear text, which I'm not gonna do
<josharenson> I'll look into QOAuth
<akiva-thinkpad> josharenson, oh look at that :P it exist
<akiva-thinkpad> s
<josharenson> akiva-thinkpad: ack, thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> josharenson, I just pulled a homer
<josharenson> :-p
<akiva-thinkpad> josharenson, http://www.absurdintellectual.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/pullahomer.jpg
<josharenson> haha
<josharenson> akiva-thinkpad I figured it out
<akiva-thinkpad> josharenson, do shaer
<akiva-thinkpad> share
<josharenson> akiva-thinkpad: Making an Uber clone... my method was working perfectly, but you have to register your redirect url on the uber developer website or else it doesn't work :-p  So I'm just using https://localhost and it works great
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> glad you figured it out
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookies
<ubot5> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<josharenson> haha thank you
<akiva-thinkpad> !thanks | josharenson
<ubot5> josharenson: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<noud_> hum hi
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-19
<dholbach> good morning
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes you can use Styles.PageHeaderStyle. Like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12859453/
<t1mp> ahayzen: or you inherit from that component in your own PageHeaderStyle.qml if you create your own theme
<ahayzen> t1mp, awesome thanks :-)
<t1mp> ahayzen: let me know how it works :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: the new PageHeader does not automatically show back buttons yet (for PageStack or AdaptivePageLayout). I'm still working on that
<ahayzen> t1mp, i assume one of the properties allows you to change the border colour on the tab popover ?
<t1mp> I think the other features are there.
<t1mp> ahayzen: brb, meeting now
<t1mp> ahayzen: you cannot configure the delegate for the popover yet, but those colors come from the palette
<ahayzen> t1mp, its just the colour we want to change as with our dark theme there is a white line inbetween each one
<ahayzen> Hi, when using WebView in QML what is the recommended way to set a custom user agent ? There seems to be multiple ways, of which none I have been able to get working :-/
<ogra_> you need a webcontext
<ahayzen> ogra_, yeah I've tied that :-/ is there an example app somewhere ?
<ogra_> ahayzen, install aliensattack (i uploaded that on the weekend) ... then take a look at /opt/click.ubuntu.com/aliensattack.ogra/current/qml/Main.qml
<ogra_> i think thats the most minimal webview app i have
<ahayzen> ok thanks ogra_ :-)
<ahayzen> ogra_, weee its working thanks :-)
<ogra_> :)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: are they really working on Spotify support for the music app?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, who is they ;-)
<ahoneybun> Canonical or the community?
<popey> heh
<popey> Canonical is part of the community, for the record :)
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahayzen> ...and the community is part of canonical ? ;-)
<ahoneybun> my mindset is different
<ahoneybun> but not an issue at this moment
<popey> ahoneybun: in answer to your question, yes, we plan to add streaming support
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, we have discussed streaming many times would be my response, but we are awaiting design more upstream work
<popey> which might mean spotify
<popey> yeah, needs some design input for sure
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> I wonder if everything is still covered by #MusicFreedom from T-Mobile
<ahoneybun> I think hotspot should be gone from the panel :)
<ahoneybun> if it is not in the settings by normal means
<ahayzen> i think mobile data should be a toggle in the network indicator really
<ahoneybun> yes
<ahoneybun> for sure
<ahoneybun> mhall119: https://twitter.com/ATHoneycutt/status/656235575821889536\
<ahoneybun> mhall119: https://twitter.com/ATHoneycutt/status/656235575821889536
<ahoneybun> I'm so happy the music app can play in the background(?)
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, it can at the moment, due to a lifecycle exception, but we are working on background-playlists support with the media-hub guys as we speak
<ahoneybun> the lifecycle thing is REALLY annoying
<ahoneybun> but there as been/is a thread about it
<ahoneybun> *has been
<ahayzen> i think it is a important part of the platform, and makes us unique, if we can get it right then we will have the best battery life possible
<ahayzen> we just need some more platform services for some things
<ahoneybun> email? lol
<ahayzen> what about it?
<ahoneybun> it don't notifications
<ahoneybun> *get
<ahayzen> gmail has push notification support now, and the rest can use account-polld
<ahayzen> (they are working on account-polld support for dekko IIRC?)
<ahoneybun> I don't like that webapps get that but Dekko a native app doesn't
<JanC> ahoneybun: even the calendar doesn't do notifications
<JanC> or did that change recently?
<ahayzen> ..i thought calendar did ?
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> bit sad
<JanC> it did some sort of non-persistent homebrew notifications that you would miss 99.99% of the time in the past
<popey> ahoneybun: dekko doesn't _yet_
<popey> it will
<ahayzen> it was/is using the same service as the alarms with clock from my understanding but i'm sure other devs can explain better ;-)
<JanC> haven't tested it since the last system & app update
<popey> Calendar notifications will move to where the other notifications are, so they'll persist
<ahayzen> popey, ooo nice, and will you be able to make them optionally ring like an alarm ?
<popey> Maaaaybe :)
<ahayzen> ;-)
<ahayzen> as long as i can make it be quite in silent mode this time i'll be happy :-)
<ahayzen> *quiet
<JanC> they "ring" now, once, then disappear  ;-)
<ahayzen> all the coreapps are getting really exciting recently :-)
<popey> yeah, we're gonna fix that
<JanC> also reminds me: I need to check if the other bugs in the Calendar/Agenda app are fixed by now...
<JanC> looks like the one bug that makes it unusable is still there...  :-(
<JanC> basically, editing calendar events is broken if you don't live in UTC
<JanC> which means it's broken for almost everbody
<JanC> except developers maybe
<ahoneybun> JanC: UTC?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coordinated_Universal_Time
<ahoneybun> right
<ahoneybun> so I'm UTC-4 or so
<ahoneybun> New York time
<ahayzen> BST, GMT+1, UTC+1, London for me :-)
<JanC> right, so try setting a calendar event, then edit it, then wonder why it suddenly is 4 hours off   ;)
<popey> JanC: which bug?
<JanC> popey: there are several bugs about it, as well as tens of duplicates
<JanC> at least last time I checked
<popey> bug 1445577
<ubot5> bug 1445577 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Edit of reminder vaults event time back x hours" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445577
<popey> ?
<JanC> that looks like one of them
<ahoneybun> JanC: yea does not happen in UTC-4
<JanC> ahoneybun: that would be interesting
<ahoneybun> do I have to make a new event? or edit an existing one?
<JanC> ahoneybun: maybe both, dunno
 * ahoneybun tests
<JanC> ahoneybun: also, I'm not sure if it affects the google calendar backend
<JanC> in case you use that
<JanC> try creating a new one, then edit it
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> made an event at 5:30pm
<ahoneybun> left it alone, then edited something and it moved to 9:30pm
<JanC> right
<ahoneybun> and I do use google calendar
<JanC> well, google calendar has its own bugs like that too  :P
<JanC> but I think in this case it's a bug in the app
<ahoneybun> the event does not seem to be moving to GC yet
<JanC> (does anybody know if Google Calendar can handle summer/winter time switches nowadays?)
<JanC> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1478271 also
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1478271 in Ubuntu Calendar App "editing an entry shifts scheduled time -2 hours" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JanC> and the bugs about all-day events moving to prev/next day are probably related too
 * popey marks dupe
<popey> it's in progress
<JanC> e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1438946
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1438946 in Ubuntu Calendar App "All day events are stored to previous day" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JanC> (not tested that one myself right now, but it seems obvious that it's related)
<JanC> or might be related
<JanC> testing always needed :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-20
<dholbach> good morning
<mcphail> What version of Mir is running on OTA-7 devices?
<popey> 0.16 i think mcphail
<popey> thats what the version of all the *mir* packages is on mine
<sverzegnassi> popey, JMulholland: hi, this follows up our discussion on desktop headers we had during the last meeting. I've played a bit with the UITK 1.3 and tried to give a "decent" form to my proposal: https://imgur.com/a/tPBzR
<sverzegnassi> the header caption has been moved into the title bar, and the zoom selector into the default head state
<popey> looks like a gtk app now :)
<popey> sverzegnassi: i like it.
<sverzegnassi> popey, that was the idea :P I'm already using it on desktop for studying and this way it looks familiar to anyone uses current Ubuntu desktop apps imho
<snizzo> is there a preprocessor flag for recognizing if app is running on ubuntu touch or desktop pc?
<snizzo> like #if defined(Q_OS_ANDROID) for android
<jnxd> any icon designers here? After a recent post, and templates, I tried my hand at it, and here's the result yet: http://imgur.com/qrxF79x. Can anyone suggest (or make) a good paintbrush art that'd fit with the theme?
<Kivi> Elleo, ping
<Elleo> Kivi: pong?
<Kivi> Elleo, HEY!
<tathhu> :D
<tathhu> <3
<Kivi> Elleo, I want to make colemak, and get it into ubuntu phone. popey said to go bother you incessantly until you tell me how to do this.
<Elleo> heh
<Kivi> Elleo, is there a good api for doing this? Are you using the old templates from linux to generate keyboard layouts?
<Kivi> or do I have to make a qml file?
<Elleo> Kivi: it's a bit of a tricky one at the moment, basically the current system uses QML layouts; but we have a branch that shifts to much simpler json layouts
<Elleo> Kivi: which also opens the door for us to provide keyboard layouts as click packages, which might be the best option for something like a colemak layout
<Kivi> Elleo, best option is to do what ubuntu does, and provide it by default imho.
<Elleo> Kivi: however I'm not sure when we're likely to land those changes, as they're part of a big change to the whole word engine system (to provide better predictions), but I haven't had much time available to work on keyboard stuff recently
<Kivi> Elleo, anyway; so this isn't done through click packages?
<Elleo> Kivi: not currently, at the moment all the keyboard layouts are deb packages included as part of the system image
<Kivi> Elleo, ah okay.
<Elleo> Kivi: but we want to move away from that in the future, as it's not great for space usage as we get more and more layouts
<Elleo> Kivi: (as each layout also then has the relevant dictionaries, prediction data, etc. for its language)
<Elleo> Kivi: so we'll be shifting to having layouts available via click instead
<Kivi> hmmmm interesting.
<Elleo> Kivi: but I'm not sure what the timeframe for that is likely to be, as most of my time is currently taken up with download manager and browser stuff
<Kivi> Elleo, is it just one deb with all the layouts, or one deb per layout?
<Elleo> Kivi: one deb per layout
<Kivi> Elleo, before I go then, can you direct me to the qwerty english deb?
<Elleo> Kivi: if you wanted something immediate you could create a branch that has colemak debs, but I can't guarantee it'd be accepted into the system image by default and the qml layouts are a bit of a pain
<Kivi> Elleo, yeah they are a pain. Funny enough; I made a qml layout before though.
<Elleo> Kivi: plugins/en in the ubuntu-keyboard source
<Elleo> Kivi: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-keyboard/trunk/files/head:/plugins/en/
<Kivi> Elleo, well do; thanks
 * Kivi wonders if colemak is good for thumbs...
<popey> thanks Elleo
<Elleo> popey: no worries :)
<bingoR> Hey guys, I'm trying to run HTML5 apps from a device with inspector enabled so I can learn the APIs. Any ideas? I'm currently trying with -- ubuntu-html5-app-launcher --www=/opt/click.ubuntu.com/test3.bingor/current/www/ --inspector -- but it is telling me that both arguments are deprecated.
<bingoR> If that is the right way of debugging a html5 running on a device, could you tell me where to get the sources to ubuntu-html5-app-launcher so I can check for the right params?
<mhall119> bzoltan_: is there a PPA with Qt 5.5 in it yet?
<mhall119> Mirv: ^^ same question
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-21
<snizzo> I checked the "don't uninstall app after deployment" while developing.
<snizzo> app starts and all is fine but when I close it and tap on the icon it won't launch again, is this the normal behaviour or should it launch?
<snizzo> oh sorted out, sorry :)
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  the 5.5 was just released and Mirv has already startd the packaging work. It will come. Is there a particular feature or fix you are waiting for?
<Mirv> mhall119: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting - to be precise, 5.5.1 was just released, 5.5.0 was released already in July but we have still bugs open https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.5
<Mirv> 5.5.1 seems to be helping with some of them, but there are also some unresolved issues still
<dholbach> good morning
<zzarr> hello! "Open SSH connection to the device" in Ubuntu SDK starts, logs in and crashes in a hurry
<dpm> popey, I'm going to try my convergence demo for UbuCon this evening - any hints on which branches or click packages to use to test the latest convergent music and dekko work?
<dpm> brb
<popey> dpm: lp:~ahayzen/music-app/refactor-adaptive-page-layout/
<dpm> cool, thanks popey - does the branch need any particular channel to run?
<popey> dpm: I have only used that on my desktop, not device
<popey> should work on any modern image
<dpm> yeah, I was just wondering if it had dependencies that are either on a silo or on a particular image
<popey> don't think so
<popey> I dont have any special PPA on my desktop
<popey> but I am on wily, so...
<popey> dpm: DanChapman is cranking out a new build of dekko for you
<dpm> wow, awesome, thanks DanChapman!
<mhall119> bzoltan_: thanks, I was going to try building the new plex-media-player to try and snappy-package it, but it needs 5.5
<Saviq> popey, hey, so re: bug #1508363, do we have people that could be made responsible for the remaining (bug status: New) apps, or do we need to draw straws?
<ubot5> bug 1508363 in Canonical System Image "Coordinated migration to UITK 1.3" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508363
<popey> Saviq: is it literally just a case of bumping the import?
<Saviq> zsombi, are there caveats when migrating to 1.3 ↑?
<Saviq> popey, doesn't look like it, not if you use Themes (Theme vs. theme)
<zsombi> Saviq: I don't think there are... it's just the import must be done uniformly, as PageStack will crash when using Pages from different version
<popey> Be nice if there was a link in the bug to docs or steps to do
<zsombi> and yes, Theme->theme
<popey> make it easy for those doing it
<zsombi> popey: import Ubuntu.Components * 1.* -> 1.3
<Saviq> zsombi, what if they import 0.* ;)
<zsombi> popey: so all sub-modules (i.e. ListItems, Popups, Pickers, Theme) shoudl go for 1.3
<zsombi> Saviq: :P
<popey> This should probably go in the bug description :)
<Saviq> popey, done
<popey> thank you!
<Saviq> zsombi, I can see "config" became a proper property of the header?
<popey> What's the timeline on this?
<Saviq> popey, 1.5w ;)
<Saviq> popey, we want it for ota8
<popey> ok. that will be fun. hello QA!
<zsombi> :D
 * ogra_ hopes QA installs all 2000 apps from the store to make sure they didnt regress :P
<Saviq> ogra_, they'd have regressed already
<ogra_> ah
<Saviq> ogra_, UITK doesn't change, we just need to migrate u8 and apps to 1.3
<ogra_> so it carries the legacy forever ? i.e. when do we drop 14.04 compaibility ?
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> when do we indeed
<ogra_> we need to clean up at some point :) diskspace isnt endless
<Saviq> popey, not sure if that's your area, but we should also likely make an announcement that app devs should get moving to the new framework and 1.3 UITK if they want to look the part
<Saviq> maybe mhall119 ↑?
<popey> If someone types it up I'll happily share it.
<Saviq> zsombi, can you guys please write up a small migration wiki somewhere?
<dpm> or a post on d.u.c could be helpful too
<popey> +100
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> zsombi, description from bug #1508363 can be a starting point
<ubot5> bug 1508363 in Canonical System Image "Coordinated migration to UITK 1.3" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508363
<popey> maybe excessive, perhaps +75
<ogra_> it would be really helpful to have a page on d.u.c that lists all import versions for a specific framework
 * ogra_ got bitten badly recently by importing Oxide 1.8 
<didrocks> ogra_: you deserved it! ;)
<ogra_> took me ages to find the right version for the stable phones out there
<dpm> popey, is bug 1508438 perhaps something that could be discussed at the next calendar meeting?
<ubot5> bug 1508438 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Do not notify for events marked as not attending" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508438
<ogra_> (the app ran fine on rc-proposed )
<zsombi> Saviq: we will do a d.u.c post for it
<dpm> nice, thanks zsombi
<Saviq> zsombi, great, thanks, please mention that OTA8 is our target to migrate the shell and all apps we have control over
<zsombi> we already have one which tells what will be there, but it is the time to make an other one to tell how to move there
<zsombi> Saviq: ack
<popey> dpm: sure
<dpm> great, thanks
<mhall119> Saviq: popey: indeed, a post on developer.u.c would be ideal for announcing UITK 1.3, the API docs are already there and marked as current
<Saviq> mhall119, yup, zsombi's on it
<mhall119> as for maintaining previous versions of UITK, I believe that the SDK team has committed to not breaking backwards compatibility for apps, so everythign back to 1.0 should be supported still
<Saviq> mhall119, yeah, today it is, I think ogra_'s just asking when do we go for 2.0
<snizzo> is there a way to have an app active (receiving qml signals) while the screen is off?
<ogra_> not an app ... only system services (specificall the notification service)
<snizzo> ogra_: ah ok. I'm using an Audio item and onStopped signal isn't received until the user power on the screen again
<snizzo> is there a possible workaround for this?
<ogra_> oh, audio is different, it uses the media-hub to play when the screen is off
<snizzo> Yes, Audio works. But I have some qml code like Audio{ onStopped:{ code... } }
<snizzo> and onStopped isn't handled until the screen is on again.. is there a way to make it work?
<ogra_> i think there is a way to get the focus change
<greyback> snizzo: sorry not at the moment, when the screen is off, your app is suspended shortly after
<ogra_> which you could tie the audio playback to
<ogra_> right, there will be some delay
<snizzo> ahn
<snizzo> greyback: is it in your plans to have a workaround for this someday?
<snizzo> all I have to do is play 2 mp3s, one after an other
<greyback> snizzo: there are plans for dealing with these scenarios, I'm not really aware of them though. Ideas of background services apps can use, maybe waking up app briefly if needed.
<seb128> do we have a recommendation of what color should be used for neutral action buttons?
<seb128> https://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/buttons doesn't say if it's Ubuntu.warmGrey or Ubuntu.lightGrey or something else
<snizzo> greyback: so there's no way of playing two audio files if the screen is off...
<snizzo> not even support for playlists on media hub?
<Elleo> snizzo: I believe jhodapp was working on playlist support at one point, not sure how close it is to being finished though
<ogra_> snizzo, i thought that landed recently, jhodapp should know
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, is this fix releasing anytime soon https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+bug/1469422
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1469422 in Ubuntu UX "[Doc Viewer] Opening a file from content-hub should open the file or the notfication timeout should be increased" [Medium,Fix committed]
<popey> for the public record...
<popey> pmcgowan: I'll take a look tomorrow - but yes, we can do a bump to the store - I had held off while we were working on the libreoffice stuff, but thats in a separate branch and not ready yet
<snizzo> ogra_: i have a bq e5 with ota7, it should be there?
<snizzo> jhodapp: ping
<jhodapp> snizzo, I'll get back to you in a few mins
<snizzo> thank you :D
<litu> hi
<davmor2> snizzo: music player should continue to play while the phone is off, you can also have some webapps do the same like dholbach's mixcloud iirc
<ahayzen> snizzo, you can set a track playing and then the screen go off, to support a set of tracks we are working on that at the moment :-)
<snizzo> ahayzen: can I contribute?
<snizzo> that's a terribly killer feature for my app
<snizzo> davmor2: yeah, I need to change Audio source while the screen is off
<ahayzen> snizzo, Jim is writing it as we speak, and we (me and another developer) are linking the music-app to it
<ahayzen> snizzo, so its best to contact him if your looking to contribute to it directly
<ahayzen> snizzo, Jim being jhodapp ;-)
<jhodapp> snizzo, hey sorry, forgot to reply
<ahayzen> jhodapp, o/ :-)
<davmor2> ahayzen: o/ :-)
<ahayzen> davmor2, o/ :-)
<ahayzen> lol
<davmor2> lol indeed sad but lol
<ahayzen> :-)
<snizzo> ?
<davmor2> snizzo: long story, it start way back and ahayzen was young...so about 10 minutes ago :D
<ahayzen> haha
<snizzo> ah
<snizzo> jhodapp: so for real, how can I fix that quickly (multiple audio file played one after another while the screen is off)?
<jhodapp> snizzo, you are welcome to give the new QML Playlist type a try
<jhodapp> snizzo, it's buggy, but that's what I'm currently working to fix
<snizzo> jhodapp: where can I find it?
<snizzo> should i flash particular version of os?
<jhodapp> snizzo, it's shipping in all latest images
<jhodapp> snizzo, take a look at what the music-app guys are doing: https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/media-hub-bg-playlists-rework
<jhodapp> you're interested in newPlayer
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> app/components/NewPlayer.qml
<jhodapp> snizzo, the more people helping to test background playlists the better
<ahayzen> jhodapp, its only in rc-proposed at the moment right ?
<jhodapp> ahayzen, no it's shipping
<jhodapp> stable
<ahayzen> oh its in OTA7 ?
<jhodapp> definitely
<ahayzen> \o/
<jhodapp> just not really used :)
<snizzo> yay
<ahayzen> just fix those bugs!
<jhodapp> workin on it! ;p
<ahayzen> hehe :-)
<snizzo> ahayzen: so it's on Ubuntu.Components right?
<ahayzen> err...QtMultimedia ?
 * ahayzen checks
<ahayzen> snizzo, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/media-hub-bg-playlists-rework/view/head:/app/components/NewPlayer.qml#L19
<snizzo> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<ahayzen> snizzo, note things are broken (spot the FIXMEs!) and things are still changing :-)
<davmor2> ahayzen: you should call it odo  well he was a changeling to right
<snizzo> well, that's surely a starting point, definitely better than it's impossible :)
<ahayzen> snizzo, it 'works'
<davmor2> ahayzen: no the quote is "It just works"™
<snizzo> ahayzen: if it plays 2 audio files with screen off, it's perfect
<ahayzen> it does that :-) just in its own buggy way, we have a list of issues here https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xzI4D6knVJ6VmXxqJ2gyGSMowbtVVoNPgQl1fywim_U/edit which i believe are being converted into bugs
<snizzo> well... better than nothing
<snizzo> however I hope this app lifecycle policy will be changed... it seems more like of a "don't want to do design and solve this problem, so let's remove features" :(
<ahayzen> snizzo, let me know if you hit any issues :-)
<snizzo> ah ok :)
<snizzo> I'll try to use that now :D
<snizzo> is there an event triggered when screen goes off, so some code I can execute just before the process goes inactive?
<balloons> ahayzen, you about?
<ahayzen> balloons, yup, whats up ?
<ahayzen> balloons, i spotted the new jenkins :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, I'm afraid I lied to you. Yes indeed, I used clock first
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/jenkins-test/+merge/274966
<balloons> I'm so sorry :-(
<ahayzen> haha
<ahayzen> snizzo, you get 1-2 seconds after the app loses focus IIRC
<ahayzen> balloons, hah no worries :-) we've been busy trying to get weather ready for release anyway
<ahayzen> balloons, but both the new jenkins and the pilot testing results pages look awesome :-)
<balloons> glad you enjoy :-)
<snizzo> ahayzen: but there's a variable, an event triggered when it goes inactive?
<ahayzen> snizzo, i think in the mainview there is a event
<snizzo> ok
<snizzo> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.Components.MainView/ nothing's mentioned in the api
<ahayzen> no :-/ try listening to the active property
<snizzo> ahh ok
<snizzo> sorry
<ahayzen> the telegram definitely knows when its focussed somehow
<snizzo> ahayzen: last question (sorry for bothering), telegram app has special lifecycle settings?
<ahayzen> snizzo, i don't believe it does, just if you watch it when it loses focus it switches to saying "connecting"
<snizzo> oh i see, but how can it shows notification? I mean, there's some code running even when the screen is off
<ahayzen> thats through the ubuntu-push service
<ahayzen> snizzo, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/push-notifications-client-guide/ https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/push-notifications-server-guide/
<snizzo> ok sorry, thank you :)
<ahayzen> no problem :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, does this need to land?
<ahayzen> balloons, what?
<balloons> if so, I'll use it to test the autolanding triggers
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-weather-app/weather-updated-icon/+merge/259762
<ahayzen> oh
<ahayzen> balloons, well we have passed the new app to QA, so i don't think we need to update the old app now? popey ^^ ?
<balloons> ahayzen, well, is it going to hurt anything if it merges?
<ahayzen> balloons, probably not :-)
<balloons> ok, brillant, that's what I'm after
<balloons> I'll use it to test
<ahayzen> thanks :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, it worked :-) mwahaha
<ahayzen> balloons, i just saw, awesome man :-)
<ahayzen> are you gonna do the same for music ? ;-)
<balloons> so, tomorrow, I'll clone everything to all the apps. And yep, we'll be in business
<ahayzen> sweet, balloons does this have vivid/wily autopilot tests running again now ?
<balloons> yes. On a real krillin device
<ahayzen> OMG :-D
<ahayzen> balloons, is the plan to expand that to other devices as well or not
<ahayzen> ?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes, we'll try and add some more devices
<ahayzen> :-)
<balloons> but it will pull one likely at random in the future
<ahayzen> ooo nice
<balloons> perhaps not. We want things to work on all devices
<ahayzen> haha :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, it's not all sunshine and lollipops though. I'm guessing the tests fail on the device
<ahayzen> balloons, for which? oh weather? .. it'll need the API keys
<ahayzen> even OWM (OpenWeatherMap) needs an API key now :'(
<balloons> yea, we'll have to do the API key thing for weather
<balloons> but also for music. I should kick off a run and see
<ahayzen> balloons, pass any links to any failures and i'll take a look :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, ack, it's running here: https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/adt-krillin/23/
<ahayzen> thanks
<balloons> I just reflashed the thing, heh, hopefully I didn't messa anything up
<ahayzen> haha
 * balloons tries one more time.. the apt indexes didn't update
<balloons> yea, looks like I can't hit the ppa. I'll debug tomorrow
<ahayzen> thanks anyway balloons it'll be good to have jenkins back at full strength :-)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-22
<dholbach> good morning
<ahayzen> t1mp, Hey, I see that header.height doesn't work anymore, is there a replacement for this? or do we have to be more imaginative in our layouts :-)
<t1mp> ahayzen: Page.header.height :)
<ahayzen> \o/
 * ahayzen tries that
<t1mp> ahayzen: do you want to set it or only read it?
<t1mp> ahayzen: there is new header API coming (some of it landed already, not all of it)
<ahayzen> t1mp, read it, as some things have a topMargin of the header height
<t1mp> ahayzen: Page now has a property Item header
<ahayzen> before we were doing header.height .. and that is now failing for some reason
<t1mp> ahayzen: so you can set that to anything you like, to get your own header. header: PageHeader { title: page.title } will give you the header that you know.
<t1mp> ahayzen: since it is an item (parented to the Page), you could even anchor to it now
<ahayzen> :-)
<t1mp> ahayzen: I'm still finishing up some stuff for the new header, like automatic back buttons in a PageStack or AdaptivePageLayout
<t1mp> and some things are finished but not yet landed (like header height synchronization between columns in an AdaptivePageLayout)
<ahayzen> t1mp, oh cool :-) we still have that music-app convergence branch waiting for the bugs to be finished :-) did you see the video ?
<t1mp> ahayzen: I should have it all done this week, and landed next week
<ahayzen> sweet!
<t1mp> ahayzen: no, which video?
<t1mp> ahayzen: which bugs were those?
<ahayzen> t1mp, Alan made it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3hmABdD7XU
<ahayzen> t1mp, these were the bugs IIRC pad.lv/1492343 pad.lv/1489591 pad.lv/1489850 .. and we need the Header component to add head actions to the right sidebar
<t1mp> ahayzen: I haven't worked on the sections bugs yet :( and I'm on holidays from next week
<t1mp> this week I won't have time to do it
<ahayzen> :-(
<t1mp> zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1492343 is still in progress?
<ahayzen> maybe i'll have to start hacking on the UITK again lol
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1492343 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Pages hidden in an AdpativePageLayout stack have their width changed to zero" [High,In progress]
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, sure :)
<ahayzen> haha :-)
<zsombi> t1mp: no, fix released :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: faenil made a branch with Sections that includes scrolling of the sections. Maybe that branch solved it.
<ahayzen> ooo
<t1mp> zsombi: ok :) the bug status was not updated automatically
<ahayzen> i haven't tried it in a while so maybe
<zsombi> t1mp: yeah...
<t1mp> ahayzen: talk to faenil about that branch. It is in my backlog to get it in UITK but it will take a while before I can start working on it
<ahayzen> ok :-)
<ahayzen> t1mp, will the Header component be done this week?
<ahayzen> as its really the header component and the overflowing that are the major ones ... then the stack resetting to index 0 each time after that
<t1mp> ahayzen: the PageHeader, yes.
<ahayzen> cool :-)
<ahayzen> t1mp, and this is all targeted for OTA8 right ?
<t1mp> ahayzen: there will be updates in the future though (support for subtitle+icons, adaptive number of actions, visual tweaks)
<t1mp> ahayzen: what's the date for OTA8?
<ahayzen> erm 'soon'
<t1mp> I think the PageHeader should land next week
<ahayzen> ah cool that should be in it then :-)
<t1mp> I just work hard to get it in our staging this week before I go on holidays :)
<ahayzen> haha :-)
 * t1mp lunchtime, bbl
<jgdx> how is ubuntu app development on wily?
<jgdx> any particularly annoying issues?
<popey> balloons: do we still need to merge manually for weather? https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/ubuntu-weather-app/fix-ap-tests-001/+merge/275335
<ahayzen> popey, we don't merge manually ;-) i meant we don't have autopilot running on that
<popey> well, we have had to manually merge some
<popey> wasn't sure if weather was one
<ahayzen> popey, all jenkins does is run pep8/pyflakes and then merge it for us :-) ... sorry i confused you
<popey> heh
<popey> I'm easily confused
<ahayzen> it was weather and/or music before jenkins was linked to remix/reboot series
<popey> also, I ran AP on that manually locally, so I'm happy to merge
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> bfiller, Hey, we added support for content-hub export in music a few weeks ago, is there any chance in getting bug 1268097 a milestone? you can see the implementation for the selection side from clock here https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/custom-alarm-sound/+merge/268499 which system-settings would be able to copy so it should be pretty simple todo :-)
<ubot5> bug 1268097 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "[System settings] Can't set user-supplied ring tone" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268097
<popey> ahayzen: building new weather click...
<popey> (with key)
<ahayzen> popey, hehe thanks :-)
<bfiller> ahayzen: looking
<ahayzen> thanks :-)
<snizzo> ahayzen: I'm more less having it working with Playlist element :) but I'm becoming really crazy
<ahayzen> snizzo, awesome :-) it should hopefully get more stable in the coming weeks
<bfiller> ahayzen: so the basic idea is system settings would allow you to set a custom ringtone by doing a content-hub import from music app?
<bfiller> kenvandine: ^^^^
<ahayzen> bfiller, yup, the way it works in clock is there is the list of built-in sounds.. then there is a custom button which opens content-hub import for music... it then imports that as an extra option to use for your alarm sound
<ahayzen> something very similar for selecting the ringtone would be quite nice :-)
<bfiller> ahayzen: makes sense, does it just play a segment of the song, or the whole thing? Not sure what would make sense for the ringtone - seems you'd need to pick the section of the song and then loop on that
<ahayzen> bfiller, it just starts from the beginning, but thats up to the app end not music, we just export the whole thing
<bfiller> ahayzen: right
<bfiller> ahayzen: what does clock do?
<ahayzen> you could start it at X seconds i guess, but all other phones i've seen just start it from the beginning
<ahayzen> start from the beginning IIRC
<bfiller> ahayzen: at least for phase 1 it could just start at beginning and play first 5 seconds and loop, in future allow selecting part of song would be good
<ahayzen> i think it would be preferred to play the whole track? or until a hang up/pick up has been done? but then i'm not a designer ;-)
<bfiller> ahayzen: that could work too I guess
<ahayzen> as thats what clock as well and what other phones do
<bfiller> ok
<bfiller> ahayzen: it sounds pretty easy to do, ota8 queue is getting pretty full already I'll see if we have time and if not will schedule for ota9
<ahayzen> bfiller, awesome thanks, try it with clock and see what you think :-)
<bfiller> ahayzen: will do
<bfiller> ahayzen: has clock and music app landed with that support yet?
<ahayzen> bfiller, yup back in September
<bfiller> great
<kenvandine> bfiller, yeah
<popey> ahayzen: okay, new weather click uploaded and set the qa task to ready for qa
<balloons> ahayzen, this run doesn't have the network issues anymore (aka, it is actually running). https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/adt-krillin/26/console
<ahayzen> popey, sweet thanks :-) and balloons also awesome :-)
 * ahayzen pretends he didn't just see a FAIL from AP ... ;-)
<balloons> there's actually quite a few passes in there, not too bad
<balloons> i need to make sure it's generating a subunit file artifact probably
<ahayzen> i wouldn't be surprised if music had 1 or 2 failing
<ahayzen> heh the test_pressing_prev_after_5_seconds one is failing
<balloons> yea, just one failure. really, good stuff
<ahayzen> :-)
<mhall119> alexabreu: ping, do you have an api docs package for js scopes that I can start looking at importing?
<alexabreu> mhall119, most likely today, the branch is pending +1ing
<mhall119> alexabreu: cool, thanks
<alexabreu> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/unity-js-scopes/doc/+merge/274488
<alexabreu> mhall119, it needs a copyright update ...
<mhall119> alexabreu: and will you be getting it into wily's archives, or will it go into xenial?
<alexabreu> mhall119, x most likely, ... but avail from V onward from a ppa
<mhall119> ok...pulling updates from a PPA will be difficult, I'm not sure how to identify "the latest version" from a PPA
<mhall119> or a wget-able URL for those packages
<dpm> mhall119, how did you install the ci-tool?
<mhall119> citrain? I don't remember where I got that
<dpm> or in other words, how did you install silo 22?
<mhall119> dpm: looks like the ubuntu-sdk-team PPA is where I got it, phablet-tools-citrain
<mhall119> oSoMoN: any idea why https://cdn.sencha.com/touch/sencha-touch-2.4.1/examples/kitchensink/index.html#demo/basiclist doesn't scroll in Oxide?
<mhall119> hmmm, doesn't scroll in Chrome either, so maybe it's them that's broken
<dpm> mhall119, ok, cool. Then the next step, how did you specify the silo?
<dpm> $ citrain --help
<dpm> usage: /usr/bin/citrain COMMAND SILO-NUMBER [DEVICE-PASSWORD]
<dpm> SILO-NUMBER not a number
<dpm> the "not a number" bit is a bit puzzling
<mhall119> dpm: 022 is the silo number
<oSoMoN> mhall119, if it doesn’t scroll in chrome either, there’s a good chance they’re broken indeed
<mhall119> dpm: citrain device-upgrade 022 0000
<oSoMoN> mhall119, is that on desktop or phone?
<mhall119> is the command I use
<mhall119> oSoMoN: both
<mhall119> oSoMoN: scrolls properly in Firefox
<dpm> mhall119, ok, thanks
<mhall119> oSoMoN: some other UI components of the Sencha toolkit weren't working either, like sliders and toggles
<oSoMoN> yeah, that page looks obviously broken
<oSoMoN> it scrolls but when released springs back into place
<oSoMoN> not an oxide bug I think
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<mhall119> dpm: you might need to manually apt-get install dmz-cursor-theme before running citrain
<mhall119> if citrain removes Unity8 from your phone, that's the problem
<dpm> ouch, so I better install it manually just in case
<mhall119> unless the newest citrain tool has fixed it,yeah
<mhall119> if you happen to remove unity8, you can reboot into recovery and re-flash the device
 * mhall119 became good at that
<mzanetti> popey, are we?
<mzanetti> to meet or not to meet. that's the question :)
<popey> mzanetti: indeed, in another meet right now...
<mzanetti> ok, np
<davaa> hello everyone
<davaa> hi
<snizzo> ahayzen: switching from Sequential to Loop and vice versa doesn't work :( but that bug was already present in the fixme
<ahayzen> snizzo, yup it does seem to work if you wait for two EOS's
<snizzo> eos?
<ahayzen> or switching from shuffle to sequential
<ahayzen> end of stream
<snizzo> wait... You mean doing Sequential -> Shuffle -> Loop works?
<ahayzen> snizzo, similar to #7 on my list ? https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xzI4D6knVJ6VmXxqJ2gyGSMowbtVVoNPgQl1fywim_U/edit
<ahayzen> snizzo, oh yeah the onPlaybackModeChanged never happens as well, we bind to our actual setting.repeat/shuffle
<ahayzen> jhodapp, ^^ that was another missing emit signal
<jhodapp> ahayzen, that's already in the list if I remember correctly
<ahayzen> jhodapp, yup think it is, just to confirm :-)
<snizzo> however, Playlist now works in my app
<ahayzen> \o/
<jhodapp> snizzo, nice
<snizzo> one thing I never understood is removeSource
<snizzo> I found the src of QPlaylist class I think... and there was the c++ class but instead of source things were called "media"
<snizzo> like addMedia() removeMedia()
<jhodapp> snizzo, yeah they're not consistently named
<jhodapp> in this instance, media and source are the same
<snizzo> I just use addSource() and clear()
<snizzo> and it works
<jhodapp> if that gets the job done then great :)
<snizzo> yes. Now, this implementation will remain the same until OTA8?
<snizzo> in stable channel phones I mean, like factory e4.5 ubuntu
<jhodapp> snizzo, yes in general, I might add to the API but the existing API items won't change
<jhodapp> snizzo, also doing bug fixing behind-the-scenes
<snizzo> my main fear is to have based some logic on bugs :P
<snizzo> Windows ME approved
<snizzo> thank you for having helped me btw
<jhodapp> snizzo, you're welcome
<jhodapp> glad it worked out
<gh16ito> Hey all, I'm trying to fix a Mint applet to work with Cinnamon on Ubuntu, and I'm having a bit of trouble. This is the one I'm trying to update: https://github.com/robin92/cinnamon-power-applet/blob/master/power%40airlog.pisz.pl/applet.js#L39
<gh16ito> One problem is that apparently the syntax is a bit different (I'm getting syntax errors if I run something like this: https://github.com/robin92/cinnamon-power-applet/blob/master/power%40airlog.pisz.pl/applet.js#L51 without putting each line in quotes with a concatenation operator between them, but that's at least taken care of.
<gh16ito> The other problem is that, from what I gather, imports.dbus is deprecated (http://segfault.linuxmint.com/2014/08/attention-applet-desklet-extension-developers/)
<gh16ito> So I need to convert from dbus.makeProxyClass to Gio.DBusProxy.makeProxyWrapper()
<gh16ito> But when I do this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12896799/
<gh16ito> I get the following error: "<interface> elements can only be embedded in <node> elements"
<gh16ito> ANy thoughts?
<gh16ito> The naive method of just wrapping it in <node></node> does not work.
<gh16ito> Figured it out.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-23
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> popey, dholbach, btw, I might not be able to do the convergence demo after all: I got the device set up with silo 22, but on connecting a monitor both screens are "blank", i.e. showing the Ubuntu logo. My Bluetooth mouse is detected, but the button to connect is grayed out
<dpm> a bit of a bummer, but I guess it's bad timing when silo 22 is going to land in a couple of days :/
<dpm> bbiab, sorting out packing
<dholbach> :-/
<dholbach> but don't worry - we have some other good stuff to show off
<dholbach> looking forward to seeing you later on :)
<dholbach> dpm, I'm thinking about sharing the trello board with the snappy internal list and ask for help there
<dholbach> dpm, do you think that makes sense?
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good
<dpm> dholbach, same here :)
<dholbach> dpm, did you hear anything else about developer.u.c being slow? like any more analysis?
<dpm> dholbach, I'm being pinged on #webops, let me see
<dpm> oh, it was you :)
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> dpm, I wanted to keep you company
<dpm> lol
<dpm> I'm surprised that this kind of thing (website effectively being down) does not trigger any alarms :(
<dpm> popey, I still wasn't successful, but I put it down in writing for anyone brave to test. In any case, it doesn't seem to work, so probably just best wait until silo 22 lands in a couple of days: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ConvergenceDemo
<popey> dpm: ok, ta
<snizzo> shuold be possible to use nexus7 (deb) as a dev platform with vivid channel?
<ahoneybun> mm yea I don't like the SDK anymore...
<ahoneybun> cmake errors...
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: you around?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, sortof, i'm in a meeting at the moment, whats up?
<ahoneybun> if your busy don't worry about it
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, post your issue and maybe someone else can help ;-)
<ahoneybun> the cmake c compiler /usr/bin/arm-linux-gnueabhif-gcc is not a full path to an existing compliaer tool
<ahoneybun> for one
<ahoneybun> it needed cmake (which was not installed with the ubuntu-sdk for some reason) so I installed it
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-24
<kalikiana> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qqT9byAB3ORkMn-qZtCvGq8Lbxd7zDnJ0J8aad5FaHE/edit#
<kalikiana> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qqT9byAB3ORkMn-qZtCvGq8Lbxd7zDnJ0J8aad5FaHE/edit#
<jGleitz>  = goo.gl/3eLPzn
<kalikiana> https://open.uappexplorer.com/
<phablet> hallo Berlin
<ogra_> holla !
<kalikiana> http://geraldfield.org/feetly.tar.bz2
<jdorleans> Hi everyone, do you know how we do a Phone Call and Send SMS from a QML app? I couldn't find in the lastest API: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/
<rpadovani> bzoltan_, o/ I'm trying to run ubuntu-sdk-ide from the sdk team ppa on Ubuntu 14.04, but it goes in core dump. Any suggestion? Could I provide you some useful informations? Can I help making this working? :-)
<vthompson> t1mp, bzoltan_ or anyone else: How should developers go about hiding a Page's header under the new Ubuntu.Components 1.3? I tried setting head.visible to false, but I think it's a read-only property?
<jdorleans> Anyone knows how to do Dial Call and Send SMS using Ubuntu API ? I've been looking everywhere, but I cannot find any documentation or examples.
<jdorleans> http://askubuntu.com/questions/689349/how-to-perform-a-dial-call-using-ubuntu-api
<jdorleans> http://askubuntu.com/questions/689394/how-to-send-sms-and-mms-using-ubuntu-api
<vthompson> Ok, Ii figured it out. It seems the Page.head needs to be locked as well as visibe=false
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-25
<pynurzhan> hello, anybody here?
<pynurzhan> please help me.  I install ubuntu 15.10 then I install ubuntu-sdk. After I start new html5 project and connect my nexus4 with ubuntu touch. Phone connected and everythink look good for starting. I start project on my phone throw sdk. Project started without ubuntu ui elements screeshot http://s22.postimg.org/ntna0zob5/screenshot20151025_222300093.png and error log http://pastebin.com/zWLQJ6v4 some phrases in log on russia
<pynurzhan> appdevs
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-25
<mcphail> If I unpublish a click package in the store, will it remove it from users' devices? I want to end support without annoying people who already have it installed
<popey> mcphail: no
<popey> mcphail: we don't provide a faciliy to reach into people's devices and remove things
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-26
<mcphail_> popey: Ta!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-27
<martin-wohli[m]> hi :) i have this problem that i can't start the ubuntu sdk, because of LXD configuration problems (on 16.10) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-ide/+bug/1629813 any workaround hints?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1629813 in Ubuntu SDK IDE "SDK warns about containers being uninitialized but fails while initializing them "lxd-bridge not found"" [Undecided,New]
<ObiWanKenobi> open source newbie here! Looking for open source projects to contribute to for linux-app-devel. Where do check if projects are looking for contributors?
<mcphail> ObiWanKenobi: try pinging popey during European working hours if you would like to contribute to the Ubuntu core apps
<mcphail> ObiWanKenobi: basic rule of thumb is _every_ project is looking for developers ;)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-28
<applepi> Hi all - I'm trying to make a metapackage deb for some custom stuff I'm working on, but I'd like it to not suggest autoremoving all the packages if a user removes one of the packages in the metapackage.
<applepi> (e.g., if the metapacakge pulls in A and B, and the user removes A, apt suggests/will autoremove B)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-29
<mrqtros> bzoltan ping
<bzoltan> mrqtros: what's up?
<bzoltan> mrqtros:  I have seen you pings, but you hav left the channel before i could respond :)
<mrqtros> bzoltan hello
<mrqtros> bzoltan how can I contact someone in telegram?
<mrqtros> bzoltan seems that I've already joined some group in it, but it looks like news group of something like that
<mrqtros> bzoltan there no any people, just robot :)
<mrqtros> bzoltan it is the first question. Second one about push notifications - is documentation on the Ubuntu site is correct? It looks ok. Next I looked at telegram-app source code and found their own implementation of PushClient (maybe copied) and other staff
<mrqtros> bzoltan so I wonder can I create fully working push notifications with standard means?
<DanChapman> mrqtros: IIRC telegram uses a copy of the PushClient from ubuntu-push-qml as they use it in the push helper. If your happy to handle notifications in the qml layer then your fine to just use the PushClient provided by Ubuntu.PushNotifications
<mrqtros> DanChapman Hello, Dan. And why do they do it?
<mrqtros> DanChapman Not enough performance or ... ?
<DanChapman> I doubt it's performance related. push messages are cheap as it just parsing a bit of json. I'd assume because push helpers are run seperately to the application, and PushClient is only available as a qml component but they had a need for it in the helper. Probably for setting launcher count without the app open or something like that
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-30
<mrqtros> Hello! Can someone help me with the push notifications?
<mrqtros> Hello guys, please help me with push notifications
<mrqtros> Seems that control isn't coming to my helper
<mrqtros> Hi all
<mrqtros> Can someone help me with Push notifications?
<mrqtros> Seems that all is fine - I can receive them in my app
<mrqtros> But no popup or something like that is visible
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-10-28
<Tuxist> hi i need help to debug my epoll interface it will be hang if i got many connections on it
<Tuxist> https://github.com/Tuxist/libhttppp/blob/master/src/event/epoll.cpp
<joelkraehemann> hi all
<joelkraehemann> I am the upstream of GSequencer and would love to see a more recent version of it in ubuntu
<joelkraehemann> https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/gsequencer
<joelkraehemann> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsequencer
<joelkraehemann> ^^ this one is quiet old
